# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  NFL Thread: 2018-19

## r3volution 3.0

Maybe I missed it, but it seems nobody started a threat this year, so here it is.

In current news, Dallas is beating the Giants 10-0 at halftime. 

The Dallas O looks much better than last week (this is a very low bar), while the D, which has been getting better for some time, looks really solid. 

I was expecting a Dallas loss, and frankly still do (D will get tried if/when O reverts to mean...), but maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.

...nothing cheers me like a good Eli face.

P.S. Oh, and the Giants' new RB Saquon Barkley is a beast, on the same level as Elliot.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Solid Dallas win over NY, but no Elu face today as it was a bit anti-climactic. 

Nonetheless, as I said, the D looked terrific; the O okay, but not nearly where it should be in the passing game. 

...no surprise there. 

Also, particularly good play calling (which I guess is now necessary given the QB situation).

----------


## Zippyjuan

Some was started in the NFL Sucks Thread but this is probably a better idea. 

Denver kicks last second field goal to beat the Raiders and go 2-0.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

After the Jacksonville game, they cut to the Denver game.  Broncos quarterback was going back to throw with 18 seconds left.  The network cut the coverage and went to local news.  These self-important $#@!s were talking about Florence.  It turned out to be a rain puddle storm in my area, but they milked it for all it was worth.

----------


## oyarde

This is where I predict today is the day Browns and Vikings start trying out kickers . Browns have already cut Josh Gordon and Dez Bryant was  passed on . They would have won in New Orleans with a kicker .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Wonder if the Browns will actually win a game this season.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are , Patriots get Josh Gordon ,Vikings are bringing in Dan Baily , Browns have signed new Kicker .

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> After the Jacksonville game, they cut to the Denver game.  Broncos quarterback was going back to throw with 18 seconds left.  The network cut the coverage and went to local news.  These self-important $#@!s were talking about Florence.  It turned out to be a rain puddle storm in my area, but they milked it for all it was worth.


I think there is an actual NFL/Network contract stipulation that they have to piss off the fans with the coverage.

Eagles fan here; happy to get Wentz back.

----------


## Schifference

I watch whatever comes over the airwaves. I saw the Falcon's vs Panther's game. I thought the Falcons looked pretty darn good.

----------


## oyarde

> Wonder if the Browns will actually win a game this season.


They have a fair chance next two games , after that gets rough , maybe a shot in Houston in early Dec . They should be 2 - 0 now and are still ahead of the Steelers , but the schedule gets tougher after Jets & Raiders .

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> Rumors are , Psatriots get Josh Gordon ,Vikings are bringing in Dan Baily , Browns have signed new Kicker .


Baily has the second highest accuracy rate in NFL history and the Browns don't give him a try out.  Browns do the Browns thing.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Honestly I'm happy the Browns got rid of Gordon.  The dudes a cancer.  Been in the league for 6 years and hes only played one full season.  He's one drug test away from being suspended again.  I don't think theres a head coach or owner in this league that can keep him off weed.

----------


## oyarde

> Honestly I'm happy the Browns got rid of Gordon.  The dudes a cancer.  Been in the league for 6 years and hes only played one full season.  He's one drug test away from being suspended again.  I don't think theres a head coach or owner in this league that can keep him off weed.


They did the right thing .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> They did the right thing .


Indeed.  I just wish they got rid of him years ago.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## dannno

> Honestly I'm happy the Browns got rid of Gordon.  The dudes a cancer.  Been in the league for 6 years and hes only played one full season.  He's one drug test away from being suspended again.  I don't think theres a head coach or owner in this league that can keep him off weed.


The league should just let players toke herb, they let them drink..

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I think there is an actual NFL/Network contract stipulation that they have to piss off the fans with the coverage.
> 
> Eagles fan here; happy to get Wentz back.


I enjoyed watching you people boo your own superbowl champs week 1.

----------


## otherone

The Packer fans booed their team week one too.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The Packer fans booed their team week one too.


Even worse, considering they have the best QB in the league.

...though the city of brotherly trash-throwing has a history of this kind of behavior.

At least they didn't set anything on fire?

----------


## otherone

> Even worse, considering they have the best QB in the league.
> 
> ...though the city of brotherly trash-throwing has a history of this kind of behavior.


You from the Dallas area, Rev?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> You from the Dallas area, Rev?


I'm from the great state of Nunyabidness

....I hear Dallas is a nice town though.

----------


## otherone

> I'm from the great state of Nunyabidness
> 
> ....I hear Dallas is a nice town though.


The Cowboys have quite a few fans outside the area.  We call them cockroaches in these parts.  They hide when their team is sucking, which is quite often, to emerge when they have a rare win.

Viz:

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> They hide when their team is sucking, which is quite often, to emerge when they have a rare win.


Well, since my comments were critical of Dallas, as they've mostly been since mid-2016, and Dallas is now sucking, I'm not sure what your point is.

----------


## otherone

> Well, since my comments were critical of Dallas, as they've mostly been since mid-2016, and Dallas is now sucking, I'm not sure what your point is.


I'm not referring to you.  I'm referring to all the non-Texans who are enamored of a team because of what they accomplished during the Aikman era decades ago.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I'm not referring to you.  I'm referring to all the non-Texans who are enamored of a team because of what they accomplished during the Aikman era decades ago.


Gotcha

Wanna bet they're the same people who wanted to go with the "hot hand" and ditched one of the best QB's to ever play the game?



...I have a hard time not having schadenfreude over this, still can't believe it, still not over it, probably never will be.

Good news is, Dallas has everything they need, but for a QB who may be picked up in the next draft or two or three.

----------


## otherone

> Gotcha
> 
> Wanna bet they're the same people who wanted to go with the "hot hand" and ditched one of the best QB's to ever play the game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have a hard time not having schadenfreude over this, still can't believe it, still not over it, probably never will be.
> 
> Good news is, Dallas has everything they need, but for a QB who may be picked up in the draft draft or two or three.


That's Jerry Jones.  Garrett is a puppet of the owner.  Luckily, they're in the NFC East, where it's anyone's division.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> The league should just let players toke herb, they let them drink..


That's pretty much what I think.  As long as their not high during practice or the big game, I won't have any issues.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> That's Jerry Jones.  Garrett is a puppet of the owner.  Luckily, they're in the NFC East, where it's anyone's division.


Jerry giveth, and Jerry taketh away...

----------


## Anti Globalist

So Bears going to the Super Bowl with Kahlil Mack or nah?

----------


## dannno

> That's pretty much what I think.  *As long as their not high during practice or the big game*, I won't have any issues.


They're. I'm high all the time. Why not? It's not a performance enhancer in the physical sense, like it gives you some ungodly amount of energy. It can help put your head in the game, but it's natural. No different than eating some spinach before the big game.

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## oyarde

Seachickens trail Bears 17 - 3 early in the 4th . Can they come back ? ( 5 point underdogs ) . If you took the Under on this game , should be safe .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Seachickens trail Bears 17 - 3 early in the 4th . Can they come back ? ( 5 point underdogs ) . If you took the Under on this game , should be safe .


Go Bears

----------


## oyarde

With 6 1/2 to play , looks likely that Seattle will be joining Lions , Giants and Cardinals in the NFC at 0 - 2 . With Minnesota and the packers only facing ea other once more the lions could just about be far enough behind they will not catch up . With Seattle trailing the Rams and a greatly improved 49rs team, they and the Cardinals could be in a similar position . Giants are not out of it yet simply because of the weakness of that division , but they are not going to win games scoring 13 like last night . When you think about , not much hope for Buffalo , Houston or the Raiders in the AFC , Bills have the Patriots ahead of them Houston has the Jags and Andrew Luck is back and the Raiders are looking up at KC .

----------


## oyarde

This coming week , I like the  Jags and Tampa  . I like the Vikings to win but I will not like the spread because it will be large . This week I avoided stuff I did not like and cleaned up by taking a couple Unders instead.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> So Bears going to the Super Bowl with Kahlil Mack or nah?


Bears v Jaguars in the super bowl could be epic.  Two great defenses.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> That's pretty much what I think.  As long as their not high during practice or the big game, I won't have any issues.


I don't know about that.  Most of the players are totally high from the prescription drugs the medical staff is giving them on game day.  I'd like to see a comparison between the prescriptions and marijuana.  I know pot is not addicting and the some prescribed pills are.  I saw a study that pot is effective in combatting CET.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I enjoyed watching you people boo your own superbowl champs week 1.


What did you expect those mongrels to do? Act like humans?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> What did you expect those mongrels to do? Act like humans?


At least there was no pooh-eating this time.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Well the Super Bowl is going to be played in Atlanta so we can already cross out the Falcons for going. The NFL will never allow a team to play in the Super Bowl in their own stadium.  Unless that's already happened before.

----------


## oyarde

Colts are 7 point underdogs in Philly this week , the over is 48 . Browns are 3 point favorites  against the Jets , the over is 40 . Giants go to Houston as 7 point underdogs and the over is 42 , loser goes 0 - 3 . I am picking Jags over Tenn ,  thinking of taking  the Over in the Vikings game ( 41 ) and then probably thinking of taking Browns , Giants or Colts one to cover the spread .

----------


## oyarde

A guy I know in Indy is taking Jags , Browns and Vikings this week . He took the Colts last week .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I want to see Sam Darnold vs Baker Mayfield tonight.

----------


## oyarde

> I want to see Sam Darnold vs Baker Mayfield tonight.


I am all in , taking the Browns to cover .

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL Week 3 picks (12-3-1 week 1 and 9-6-1 week 2)

Cleveland<New York Jets
Atlanta>New Orleans
Washington<Green Bay
Philadelphia>Indianapolis
Minnesota>Buffalo
Miami>Oakland (might change this pick)
Baltimore<Denver
Carolina>Cincinnati
Houston<New York Giants
Jacksonville>Tennessee 
Kansas City>San Francisco
Los Angeles Rams>Los Angeles Chargers
Seattle>Dallas
Arizona<Chicago
Detroit<New England
Tampa Bay<Pittsburgh

----------


## oyarde

> NFL Week 3 picks (12-3-1 week 1 and 9-6-1 week 2)
> 
> Cleveland<New York Jets
> Atlanta>New Orleans
> Washington<Green Bay
> Philadelphia>Indianapolis
> Minnesota>Buffalo
> Miami>Oakland (might change this pick)
> Baltimore<Denver
> ...


I guess you will get 9 .

----------


## oyarde

Browns last regular season win was Christmas Eve 2016 , they were 1 - 15 that season , 0 - 16 last season . Will this be the magic ? Can they beat the Raiders the following week to start the season 2 - 1 -1 ? ( They should be 3 - 0 after tonight , but have a new Kicker now )

----------


## oyarde

Browns first drive , 2 yards . Jets first drive , Minus 4 yards .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mayfield making his NFL debut.  Looking good so far.

----------


## oyarde

Half , Brown 3 Jets 14 , Jets  109 yards Browns 112 yards , difference pretty much a blocked punt . Both teams over 70 yards rushing . First downs and time of possession the same .

----------


## oyarde

20 minutes to play , Browns trail by 8 .

----------


## oyarde

15 minutes to play , Browns 14 jets 14 , Browns have scored last 14 points .

----------


## oyarde

9 to play , Browns trail by 3 , they need a TD to win and cover the spread . Go Browns !

----------


## oyarde

With 2 remaining Browns winning 21 - 17 covering the spread and the Under is still in play  ( 41 ) . Go Browns D , this could be the second win since 2015 .

----------


## oyarde

Good game tonight by Joe Schobert . Same for Carlos Hyde . Browns are 1 - 1 - 1 , a game ahead of steelers , LOL

----------


## oyarde

1 minute to play .

----------


## oyarde

Darnold finishes with QB rating of 38 . Welcome to the NFL . The Great Oyarde has beer monies .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Congrats on the Browns winning.  Hopefully Mayfield will the starter from now on.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings QB . two fumbles inside own 20 in first six minutes , spot Bills 17 point lead . Redskins up early 7 - 0 on packers .

----------


## oyarde

Luck drops in the TD pass to tie at 7 in philly .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins leading 21 - 3 with the ball , four minutes to half . Colts trail by three , two minute warning , Colts ball .

----------


## oyarde

KC leading 28 - 7 , 2 min to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Saints lead by 2 in Atlanta at half .

----------


## oyarde

Colts in philly red zone , 10 - 10 tie .

----------


## oyarde

Giants up 20 - 9 in Houston . Titans lead Jags 6 - 3 in the Third .

----------


## oyarde

Brees passes NFL record for completions previously held by two Viking QB's ( Farve , Tarkenton ) . Next up for Brees in a few weeks ahead will be Peyton Mannings yardage mark .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver doing their best to make the Ravens look good.  Too many penalties at bad times.  They had second and goal from the six followed by two straight 15 yard penalties and then an interception (for a TD but called back from the score for a Baltimore penalty). 27- 14 with eight minutes to go.

Got down to the six yet again. Second down and one yard for a first down. Yet another penalty (on fourth and one).  Turned it over on downs.

Denver's only two scores came in the first quarter.  One was six yard drive following a blocked punt (initially a touchdown return but called back due to yes, a penalty).

Denver was also down two cornerbacks due to injuries.

After three periods, they had more penalty yards than passing yards and finished with 120 yards in total penalties.

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers win!

----------


## euphemia

Titans won.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Saints beat Falcons in overtime.  Both QBs had over 350 yards passing.  Brees had 396 and Matt Ryan had 374.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Brees passes NFL record for completions previously held by two Viking QB's ( Farve , Tarkenton ) . Next up for Brees in a few weeks ahead will be Peyton Mannings yardage mark .


After today, he needs about 420 more.  315 to catch Favre at #2.

----------


## oyarde

> Titans won.


I saw that . That is a serious defensive effort there .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Bills upset the Vikings 27-6.  

49ers Jimmy Garoppolo may have torn ACL. MRI scheduled for Monday.

Steelers reportedly trying to trade Le'Veon Bell who has still not reported to the team. Bell could be making $14.5 million this year but loses 1/17th or $850,000 each week he misses. He wants more money.  Question is- will somebody be willing to give it to him?

----------


## oyarde

Raiders & Texans 0 - 3 , how happy you think the Browns are not to be in that grouping ?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Raiders & Texans 0 - 3 , how happy you think the Browns are not to be in that grouping ?


Raiders have a fear of winning.   They are gonna love playing in Vegas.

----------


## phill4paul

> Panthers win!


  Yeah, they looked good today.

----------


## oyarde

Patriots 0 Lions 10 . new england five yards in first quarter

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Patriots 0 Lions 10 . new england five yards in first quarter


Lions are winless and Patriots already have one other loss.  One tonight would put them below .500.  Last time that happened was in 2002- pretty impressive. https://www.patsfans.com/new-england...ow-500.945902/

13-3 at the half.  Pats have 70 yards in total offense- 57 on a single drive. Brady 7- 11 for 55 yards, 15 rushing yards. Supposedly the Pats wanted to trade Gronkowski to the Lions- he threatened to retire if they did. https://www.freep.com/story/sports/n...de/1403440002/




> On Sunday night, the Detroit Lions host Rob Gronkowski and the New England Patriots (8:20 p.m., NBC).
> 
> According to a published report, Gronkowski almost was traded to the Lions, but the superstar tight end seemed completely uninterested in that idea.
> 
> ESPN's Adam Schefter reports the Lions and Patriots were in serious discussion over Gronkowski, who did not report for most of New England's offseason training programs.
> 
> Reports surfaced in June that the two teams were talking about a trade but that talks broke down. 
> 
> According to Schefter, when Gronkowski learned he could be headed to Detroit, he threatened to retire. The 29-year-old tight end, considered by many to be one of the best in NFL history, also did not return calls from Lions GM Bob Quinn and new Lions coach Matt Patricia, both of whom know Gronkowski from their days with the Patriots.
> ...


He has two catches for a total of 24 yards so far in tonight's game.

Pats go 60 yards for a TD to start the second half.

----------


## oyarde

18 1/2 to play Portsmouth Spartans ( Lions ) 20 patriots 10 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Fourth and twelve on your own 13 yardline and you go for it?  Pats getting desperate! (they were down 13 with about three minutes left).

Final 26- 10.  Tom Brady was 14 of 26 for 133 yards with one TD and one INT. Patriots now 1-3 but tied for second in their division with Buffalo and the Jets. Miami is undefeated. 

Teams with a worse record?  Arizona Cardinals, Oakland Raiders, Houston Texans, and Pittsburgh who has one win and one tie and plays Monday Night. 

Unbeaten teams after week three: Kansas City, LA Rams, Miami, and Tampa Bay who faces the Steelers tomorrow.

Arizona Cardinals averaging less than seven points a game (20 through three games- fourteen of those came today).

----------


## oyarde

Lions , Colts , Browns , Redskins all cover

----------


## Cleaner44

The NFL is ruining football with their drive to make quarterbacks untouchable. 

When do they change to National Flag Football League?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Garoppolo out for the season.  ACL tear confirmed.

----------


## oyarde

Rams look like the team to beat over there with  49r QB out .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Welp...

Dallas demonstrated once again that, no matter how good your OL and RB, and even with a decent D, an NFL team needs a QB.

Am I hoping for 1-15 to get a top draft pick? No, I can't, but...

----------


## Anti Globalist

Looks like Fitz magic has run out.  Not surprising though.  Theres been a few times in his career where he would play amazing for 2-3 weeks and then he would go back to sucking.  Though the Bucs did almost win that game.

----------


## oyarde

> Looks like Fitz magic has run out.  Not surprising though.  Theres been a few times in his career where he would play amazing for 2-3 weeks and then he would go back to sucking.  Though the Bucs did almost win that game.


Yes , pretty amazing , down 30 - 10 at half , threw three picks and still had the ball with a chance to win around the three minute mark .

----------


## Anti Globalist

NFL week 4 picks (9-7 last week)

Los Angeles Rams>Minnesota (after seeing Minnesota get blown out by Buffalo I don't have much trust in them)
Jacksonville> New York Jets
New England>Miami
Tennessee<Philadelphia
Indianapolis>Houston
Green Bay>Buffalo
Dallas>Detroit
Chicago<Tampa Bay
Arizona<Seattle
Oakland<Cleveland (only picking them because Mayfields been named the starter)
New York Giants<New Orleans
Los Angeles Chargers>San Francisco
Pittsburgh>Baltimore
Denver>Kansas City

----------


## oyarde

I am leaning towards  Vikings ,Philly , Colts , Seattle ( mostly because of Cardinal QB change ) , KC and Browns .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sometimes I wonder if I should be more of a Bears fan than a Colts fan.  I live 30 mins away from Chicago but live 2 hours away from Indy.

----------


## oyarde

> Sometimes I wonder if I should be more of a Bears fan than a Colts fan.  I live 30 mins away from Chicago but live 2 hours away from Indy.


As a Great Hoosier it is important not to be lured into cheering for anything in Illinois . Nothing good comes from there .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings , 7 minutes , 13 plays , 75 yards on opening TD drive . QB very sharp throws .

----------


## oyarde

If the Colts win this week , Houston will be 0 - 4 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings TE Kyle Rudolphs first catch of the game good for a first down and ties him for 9th place in team history with Viking  great running back Chuck Foreman , 336 receptions .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings QB 12  of 15 for 118 yards or about 8 yards per pass attempt . Lead 10 - 7 ten minutes to half .

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers sign Eric Reid today. 

(His collusion lawsuit hasnt been dropped) 

Big win for the panthers who thoufh, who have never really put much into the safety position, *really* needed someone better back there. Colon jones was getting pounded

----------


## oyarde

Underdog Vikings trail by three  , 18 1/2 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings trail by 7 with 3 1/2 to go . Go Vikings

----------


## oyarde

When Cousins fumbled around midfield on what would have been the game tying drive with 1 1/2 remaining there were 994 yards of offense in that game at that time . Rams did not cover the spread , the Over was in play all day ( 49 ) . Vikings gave up more than 20 at home last week for the first time since the Colts visited there in 2016 . They had dominated the Rams recently doing well even on the road against them , I figured the Vikings would win but knew the Rams would not cover . Vikings defense looked as bad as the NFC Championship game . Realistically they still have a shot to win 11 or 12 games and the division if they can get the problems addressed  that have arisen in the past two weeks with pass protection and pass defense . They might only play three teams the rest of the season as good as the Rams and one of those is a home game .

----------


## oyarde

If the Vikings are not  3 - 3 - 1 or better by week 7 I will need some of Dankes blood for a sacrifice  .

----------


## Anti Globalist

This is what happens with Jeff Fisher is no longer the coach of the Rams.  They become a really good team.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Adam Vinatieri breaks field goal record with his 566th today. He is in his 23rd NFL season and will be 46 in December.  Passes Morten Anderson.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Exciting finish in Browns/ Raiders.  Raiders down by eight with 1:30 left.  Get TD and two point conversion. Browns did nothing with their :30.  There were six scores combined in that quarter- two field goals and four touchdowns. Overtime. Kickoff to Raiders.  Stopped.  Next score wins.  Browns three and out.  Raiders go 70 yards to kick the winning field goal- 45- 42. Raiders get their first win of the season.  Three of their scoring drives were 20 yards or less and one was an interception for a touchdown. 

Patriots avoided losing three games in a row by beating then unbeaten Miami 38-7 so reports of their demise may be premature.  That leaves three perfect teams. LA Rams (38- 31 over the Vikings), the Chiefs (who play Denver on Monday Night- Denver's secondary is depleted by injuries already), and the Arizona Cardinals who lost to the Seahawks 17- 20.  They missed a 52 yard field goal attempt to tie as time ran out.

----------


## oyarde

Raiders and Cowboys won but certainly did not deserve the victories .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cleveland got robbed.  If they got that first down it would have been victory formation.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty sad looking second half of football by the steelers there to be at home .

----------


## oyarde

I gotta say that Denver defense mailed it in on that last drive . That was the difference in the game right there .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Expecting Denver to lose big with their defense injuries I was surprised when I checked on the game and Denver was up 23- 13 in the third.  Then the Chiefs woke up.  Two touchdowns get them up 27- 24.  Denver has one more shot.  Seems over.  Fourth and eleven at their own 24.  But they convert and teasingly get down to the Chief's 28 yardline with 16 seconds.  Fourth down.  Incomplete.  Now it is over.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Cowboys Lions Sunday,

Dak played up to mediocrity, finally unstacked the box a little - Zeke goes berserk, D was super (except first drive of Q4), Dlaw 3 sacks.

Dallas would be terrifyingly good if they had anything but a $#@! QB.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Missed delay of game penalty didn't help Denver either. Chiefs were third and seven at Denver's 46 yardline.  Instead of it becoming third and twelve from their own 49, the resulting pass play gave KC first and ten at Denver's 11 yardline just before the two minute warning. Refs admit they missed it.  http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...lock-call-loss KC was also able to overcome a second and 30 (thanks to penalties they DID catch) on that same drive.

----------


## oyarde

> Missed delay of game penalty didn't help Denver either. Chiefs were third and seven at Denver's 46 yardline.  Instead of it becoming third and twelve from their own 49, the resulting pass play gave KC first and ten at Denver's 11 yardline just before the two minute warning. Refs admit they missed it.  http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...lock-call-loss KC was also able to overcome a second and 30 (thanks to penalties they DID catch) on that same drive.


They most certainly should have won that game , the defense giving up a pair of back to back 30 yard plays on that last drive and the missed call did them in . Had they held KC to a FG even though they would have been in position at the end to kick a FG to tie for OT .

----------


## Anti Globalist

The merriest Thomas would have gotten Denver the win if he caught the ball thrown to him 15 seconds left in the 4th.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The merriest Thomas would have gotten Denver the win if he caught the ball thrown to him 15 seconds left in the 4th.


On the other hand, at the time the ball reached him there were twelve seconds left and no time outs. Down by four, a field goal would not help them- they needed a TD.  Could they have lined up quick enough? It also would have been a close call as to whether or not he was past the first down marker when he caught the ball- he was moving back across it towards the line of scrimmage when the ball got there. But it should not have come down to that play.  Denver had plenty of chances.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Calling it now.  Baker Mayfield will be bigger than Lebron James ever was.  The people of Cleveland don't really care that much about basketball (especially since Lebron is now on the Lakers).  Football was always their biggest passion.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers over Giants. 33-31. Gano saves the game at 6 seconds with a 63 yd. field goal. Give that man a raise.

----------


## jkr

BROWNS TAKE RATBIRDS IN OT

----------


## Anti Globalist

I swear it seems like Cleveland gets into more OT games than every other team.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings dominate eagles in philly for three quarters , miss two FG's win by two points, should be in first place by week 7

----------


## oyarde

Packers kicker looked like the got him off the Vikings practice squad , 1 of 6 on kicks Sun , 0 for 1 on extra points 1 of 5 on FG's . Probably should be investigated for point shaving , the over was 50 and the game ended in 54 but Cosby single handedly took 13 off the board , he must have bet the under. He should know he cannot defeat the Great Oyarde.

----------


## oyarde

This week , I like the Over for the Vikings , the Seahawks and after that probably some college games .

----------


## oyarde

Anyone expect the Bengals , Browns & Chiefs to be a combined 11 - 3 - 1 ? I had them figured in at 13 - 2 .

----------


## oyarde

Over for Redskins - Saints tonight is 52  . Saints are 7 point favorites . Saints defense has not been very good , but we know the offense is . If each team scored what they avg it would be about 53 points .

----------


## oyarde

After 10 1/2 minutes of play Redskins 3 Saints 6 .

----------


## oyarde

Brees passes Favre for NFL yardage .

----------


## oyarde

8 1/2 minutes to Half Redskins 6 Saints 13

----------


## oyarde

Brees sets new yardage record with that 62 yard TD pass .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Saints are killing the Redskins.

----------


## oyarde

Halftime Redskins 13 Saints 26 . Saints went for two and failed on last TD after missing XP on first TD . Two more touchdowns in this game and one XP means you are a winner if you took the over .

----------


## oyarde

Note to other NFL defenses . You might want to cover the Saints rookie WR Smith , the one with 111 yards on three catches ( three targets ) for two touchdowns.

----------


## oyarde

Saints 40 Redskins 13 . The over has been covered . Oyarde wins. Six minutes left in the Third .

----------


## oyarde

Chargers owner , Mr Spanos passes away at age 95 .

----------


## oyarde

Giants trail Eagles 24 - 6 at Half .

----------


## oyarde

Giants look to lose by as much as 21 even with as many yards as the Eagles .

----------


## oyarde

Barkley with 229 total yards in the loss .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Barkley with 229 total yards in the loss .


One more yard receiving and he would have been the first NY Giant to have 100 yards rushing and 100 yards receiving in the same game. Best RB hands down imo and there are some really good ones out there.

----------


## oyarde

Seahawks  having an easy day of it so far .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings WR Thielen's 703 yards is most in Vikings history by a player in first six games of a season. Done once before in NFL in 1961 , Oilers  Rec first 7 games of season over 100 yards ea game.

----------


## oyarde

Colts defense is going to have to hold the entire fourth quarter for them to have a chance to get back in it .

----------


## Anti Globalist

This guys not happy with his Cleveland Browns and the ref officiating

----------


## oyarde

With 7 minutes to play , Viking averaging 6.26 yards per rush against Cardinals . Vikings rookie CB out ( knee ) for remainder

----------


## oyarde

Vikings win at home 27 - 17 on sloppy QB play ( fumble lost for touchdown , one pick , sacked four times ), cover the spread ( 9 1/2 ) the over ( 44 ) and end game  with these two positives , 6 yards per rush on 32 rushes , and a Vikings kicker went 5 for 5 on kicks which is something they really needed. Defense good today . Go Dolphins !

----------


## phill4paul

'skins over Panthers. 20-17. Loss was all on Cam in the final minutes. Missed an open Olsen on the drive up then whiffed three passes. No where near the receivers.

   'phins are looking good in OT against the Bears. ETA: I take that back. Fumble at goal. Sheesh.

----------


## oyarde

Colts defense very disappointing . Vikings move into first with Bears with two games yet against Bears , Packers at home and two against Lions. They probably need to win those five . I thought Bengals would win today , steelers win keeps them in it in that division . I did get Vikings , Redskins , Dolphins  , Falcons , Chargers , Seachickens right.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings face first must win next week at the Jets before seeing New Orleans.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Anyone expect the Bengals , Browns & Chiefs to be a combined 11 - 3 - 1 ? I had them figured in at 13 - 2 .


I picked Chief and Rams at the start of the year but Cleveland has been a nice surprise.

----------


## oyarde

I pick the Raiders as worst AFC team right now .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Rodney Harrison was saying before this game that the Patriots would force the Chiefs into going for field goals.  That seems to be coming into fruition so far.

----------


## oyarde

KC first lead with 8 1/2 to play , 33 - 30 .

----------


## oyarde

Anyone who took the over in this game is a winner . Over was 60 we are now at 70 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Anyone who took the over in this game is a winner . Over was 60 we are now at 70 .


Final 40- 43. Pats kick last second field goal for the win.  Who needs defense?  KC had about 450 yards and Pats had 500.

----------


## oyarde

> Final 40- 43. Pats kick last second field goal for the win.  Who needs defense?  KC had about 450 yards and Pats had 500.


 think the last four times the Pats have given up 40 points were to KC

----------


## oyarde

Seahawks and Trailblazers owner Mr Allen passes away young at 65 .

----------


## oyarde

49ers are ten point underdogs tonight . I hope they are very offended by that

----------


## oyarde

49rs 21 green bay 20  , 6 minutes to half . One more touchdown and the over is covered ( 47 )

----------


## Anti Globalist

Green Bays got a pretty tough schedule.  Makes me wonder if they'll even make the playoffs.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Jaguars aren't very good, but Cowboys 40-7 win was still impressive.

Q. What changed? A. The passing game existed. It doesn't take that much to open things up for Zeke.

----------


## oyarde

Denver in the desert tonight looking for win # 3 . I am taking the team playing the best QB  ( broncos since cardinals will be playing Rosen . ) who are one point favorites and the over ( 42 ) , my guess is even the loser gets at least 17 points on the board .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Denver in the desert tonight looking for win # 3 . I am taking the team playing the best QB  ( broncos since cardinals will be playing Rosen . ) who are one point favorites and the over ( 42 ) , my guess is even the loser gets at least 17 points on the board .


Denver doesn't have much depth and they are already losing people to injuries- especially on the offensive line and their defensive secondary.  They did almost beat the Rams last Sunday though. Teams have had a very easy time running against the Broncos too. Gurly had over 200 against them (team had 270 rushing yards).  I see Denver is already up 14-0 tonight though.

----------


## oyarde

> Denver doesn't have much depth and they are already losing people to injuries- especially on the offensive line and their defensive secondary.  They did almost beat the Rams last Sunday though. Teams have had a very easy time running against the Broncos too. Gurly had over 200 against them (team had 270 rushing yards).  I see Denver is already up 14-0 tonight though.


14 1/2 minutes to Half , Denver 28 arizona 3 . The Great Oyarde predicted points .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> 14 1/2 minutes to Half , Denver 28 arizona 3


Two of those TDs were interception returns.  One was also one play- a 64 yard TD pass.  Arizona has had the ball twice as long as Denver has at this point.

----------


## oyarde

> Two of those TDs were interception returns.  One was also one play- a 64 yard TD pass.  Arizona has had the ball twice as long as Denver has at this point.


Arizona is playing the wrong QB  , not looking for things to improve much for them until they get smarter.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Arizona is playing the wrong QB  , not looking for things to improve much for them until they get smarter.


Sam Bradford was listed as inactive.   https://www.numberfire.com/nfl/playe...thursday-night




> *Sam Bradford inactive for Cardinals on Thursday night*
> 
> Arizona Cardinals quarterback Sam Bradford will once again be inactive for Thursday's game versus the Denver Broncos.
> 
> WHAT IT MEANS:
> Bradford will not dress on game day for the fourth-straight week. He has not suited up for the Cardinals since losing the starting job to Josh Rosen, which is not surprising considering he is owed $312,000 for every game in which he is active. Josh Rosen will draw the start again, with Mike Glennon serving as his backup.
> 
> Through 3 starts this season, Bradford completed 62.5% of his passes for an average of 133.3 yards, 0.7 touchdowns and 1.3 interceptions per game.


Glennon had four TDs and five INTs last season with a QB rating of 76.9.

----------


## oyarde

> Sam Bradford was listed as inactive.


And they have no chance to win . They avoid paying him by listing him inactive what I heard in arizona .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And they have no chance to win . They avoid paying him by listing him inactive what I heard in arizona .


Perhaps they are looking towards the future and not just this year- giving their rookie time to learn.  I remember John Elway did pretty poorly for a few seasons before he finally got things going and became a Hall of Famer. In his first season he had seven TDs and 14 interceptions over eleven games with 1,600 yards and a QB rating of 54.

----------


## oyarde

cardinals were 0 - 10 against the Vikings on third down , 0 for 7 tonight to open against Broncos .

----------


## oyarde

Cardinals have not scored in third quarter this season

----------


## oyarde

Broncos 35 Cardinals 3 halftime . Biggest Bronco lead @ half since 1998 over Eagles.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> cardinals were 0 - 10 against the Vikings on third down , 0 for 7 tonight to open against Broncos .


They have four first down in nine possessions- and one of those was via penalty.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Cardinals get a turnover to start the 3rd quarter and drive 63 yards for a TD. Five first downs on the drive- more than their entire first half total.

----------


## oyarde

Oyarde is a winner , over is in play Cardinals 10 Broncos 35 , over was 42 .

----------


## oyarde

Since I figured Danke did not buy me a winning mega millions lottery ticket , figured I better make a few bucks on the game , Denver 42 Cardinals 10 18 1/2 to play .

----------


## oyarde

This week I am leaning towards taking the over in the Chargers game .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Somebody please tear Tom Brady's ACL off the bone to force him into early retirement.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings open with a 55 yard TD drive , two 9 yard runs and two passes . Jets called for personal foul on kickoff return , will start at own 13. Vikings lead 7 - 0 in new york .

----------


## oyarde

Pats lead Bears 7 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

Detroit has scored a TD in Miami .

----------


## oyarde

Jets come out in second series in a 2 - 4 - 5 defense nickel package. Since it worked  ( Vikings one yard run ,Vikings negative seven yards on a WR run , a 13 yard sack and after a Vikings false start then punt ) I imagine Cousins will see more of it . I think they need to be patient and run Murray every second down and see if we can open any holes.

----------


## oyarde

Colts just into red zone in scoreless second quarter game with Bills.

----------


## oyarde

Colts lead by 14 at home with ball at midfield about nine minutes to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings kicking game continues to be a problem , Bailey missing the 42 yard FG  a minute before Half. Defense has done its part , not giving NY a third down conversion this half

----------


## oyarde

Colts lead by 24 at half , Pats lead Bears 21 - 17 , Vikings lead 10 - 7, Browns trail 16 - 2, Eagles lead Panthers 10 - 0 , Jacksonville non participating . Detroit leads 20 - 7 in Miami . Vikings Defense has not allowed a third down conversion in over 7 quarters .

----------


## oyarde

Thielen needs 16 yards to tie an NFL record of 100 yards receiving in 7 consecutive games . Vikings lead 17 - 7 on Murry 11 yard TD run on second down. Jets game plan not very good , with 23 minutes to play they had only run the ball 12 times .

----------


## phill4paul

Frikken cardiac cats close to a 3 point distance late in the 4th after being shut out during the 1st half against the Eagles. 17-14 Eagles.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings Murray scores on 38 yard after Thomas 23 yard run, Vikings lead 27 - 10 , Jets have 22 yards since first quarter , 13 1/2 minutes to play . Vikings kicking game continues to be a problem , given up two long kickoff returns along with missed FG today . Colts lead 37 - 5 .

----------


## oyarde

Carolina 21 Eagles 17 , about 1 1/2 to play

----------


## phill4paul

Carolina cardiac cats enter 4th trailing 17-0 against Eagles. Carolina come back with 3 T.D.s, take the lead 21-17. 1:20 on the clock Eagles ball. Carolina defense loses interception call. Eagles ball, incomplete pass.

----------


## phill4paul

Carolina defense holds. Panthers over Eagles 21-17 Final.

----------


## asurfaholic

Cardiac cats is right. I aged 10 years today

----------


## oyarde

Aldrick Robinson TD , Thielen over 100 yards to tie NFL record of seven consecutive games , Vikings 34 Jets 17 . Five minutes to play . Colts and Panthers win .

----------


## oyarde

Browns come from 16 - 2 deficit to tie at 23 to go to OT.

----------


## phill4paul

> Cardiac cats is right. I aged 10 years today


  Lol. I spent the whole 4th quarter walking back and forth from the front door to the den expecting it to be over at any minute. Guess I'll mow the yard now.

----------


## oyarde

Patriots defeat the Bears 38 - 31 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings in first place by week 7 as predicted . It appears NFC Championship game will go through the Rams . Only AFC game of real importance today probably KC at Bengals . Carolina staying on the heels of the Saints. Redskins can kind of put themselves where they want to be with a win today .

----------


## oyarde

In the NFL this week , unlike college football , no real upsets of any kind so far .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Why the hell did they not call helmet to helmet on Mayfield?  The NFL needs to hire fulltime refs.  They're a billion dollar industry they can easily do it.

----------


## oyarde

Brees becomes 4th QB to throw 500th TD , Ravens kicker Tucker misses first career XP , costs them game , Vinatieri misses two XP's today.

----------


## oyarde

KC 38 Bengals 7 with 26 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

AFC looks sorted out already , Pats , Chiefs , Chargers and then everyone else.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys , Packers , Falcons & 49rs are a combined 0 - 12 on the road to start the season . Vikings , having already seen the Rams now get the next hottest team next week , the Saints .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Patriots defeat the Bears 38 - 31 .


Bears almost tied it on the last play of the game- just a yard short. Cowboys had chance to tie at the end of their game but got a bad call on a field goal attempt (said center moved the ball which drew the other team off-sides- looked exactly the same as all his other snaps in the game). Ravens had chance to tie Saints with 24 seconds left but missed extra point (the kicker's first miss ever in the NFL- 222 in a row over seven years).  Tampa Bay had to hit a 59 yard field goal to win in OT vs the Bengals (who were playing in their FOURTH overtime game this season- previous ones vs Steelers, Ravens, and Raiders).

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys get Amari Cooper . Not sure I see the purpose of that , anyway the rumor is eagles offered a second round pick for him .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Cowboys get Amari Cooper . Not sure I see the purpose of that , anyway the rumor is eagles offered a second round pick for him .


The Eagles get him so Dallas won't. They already have Jeffery and Algohor so I dont see the need to go after him otherwise. Dallas still has a chance for the division with the addition of Cooper. Philly is still the team to beat imo.

----------


## oyarde

Falcons 10 Giants 3 , Ryan and Eli both look pretty sharp but the front of both defenses is getting pressure , no running game anywhere .If you took the Under , looking good so far .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Cowboys O reverts to the mean in stupid loss against the injuns. 

This time, Prescott not only $#@!s it up with bad passing, but fumbles in the end zone for a defensive TD.



On the bright side, Romo announced the game, and that's always entertaining.

...and frustrating, since he should obviously be coaching the offense (if not leading it on the field).

----------


## Anti Globalist

I heard about this petition to get Romo back into the league so Prescott can be benched.

----------


## oyarde

A quarter to play , Giants need a TD to tie , trail 13 - 6 .

----------


## oyarde

Giants cover the spread and the Under is in .  Falcons win 23 - 20 with a 56 FG the margin .

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...d-kelly-arrest




> *Broncos release QB Chad Kelly after arrest for criminal trespassing*
> 
> ENGLEWOOD, Colo. -- The Denver Broncos waived backup quarterback Chad Kelly on Wednesday morning, one day after Kelly was arrested for criminal trespassing in the early-morning hours Tuesday.
> 
> Kelly made a brief appearance Wednesday morning in Arapahoe County Court where his next court date was set for Nov. 8. Kelly was in the Broncos' complex about 25 minutes before his court appearance -- the two buildings are adjacent in south suburban Denver -- and stayed roughly 10 minutes before he left for the courthouse. He was not formally charged.
> 
> Kelly, who was a seventh-round pick by the Broncos in the 2017 draft, had no comment before or after his court appearance.
> 
> In a statement, Broncos president of football operations/general manager John Elway said: "This was a decision that we made as an organization. After reviewing all the information and in talking with Vance (Joseph) and Joe (Ellis), we agreed that releasing Chad was the right thing to do. Even though Chad's no longer part of our team, we've offered to help him however we can and are supportive of him in every possible way."
> ...





> Kelly was dismissed from Clemson's football team in 2014 after arguing with coaches during the spring game. He also was arrested after a bar fight in 2014 and eventually pleaded guilty to a misdemeanor charge of disorderly conduct.
> 
> In October 2016, he was involved in a brawl at his brother's high school football game in New York. He ran onto the field after his brother, Casey Kelly, was tackled, and there was video that showed Chad Kelly being restrained by several coaches.





> After the Broncos waived Chad Kelly Wednesday morning it meant none of the five quarterbacks John Elway has selected in the draft since taking his current job in 2011 are on the current roster. They were: Brock Osweiler (2012), Zac Dysert (2013), Trevor Siemian (2015), Paxton Lynch (2016) and Kelly (2017). And it's not a new issue for the Broncos given four of the top five passers in franchise history were acquired either by trade or in free agency, including Elway. Of the franchise's top five in passing yardage -- Elway, Peyton Manning, Craig Morton, Brian Griese and Jake Plummer -- only Griese was a Broncos draft pick.


Hall of Famer Jim Kelly is his uncle and encouraged Elway to draft Kelly.

----------


## oyarde

Colts needed a Dolphins win tonight . Does not look like it is going to happen .

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins trail by 15 with a quarter to play .

----------


## oyarde

NFL should fine dolphins defense for lack of effort on that drive .

----------


## oyarde

Miami more or less has the rest of the year to decide who they want at QB next yr and what players to upgrade on defense .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Remember when people thought RG3 was gonna be a stud in this league?

----------


## oyarde

Colts out early up 10 - 0 over Raiders . Luck the hot start (12 of 13 to six different Rec.'s)

----------


## oyarde

Colts 28 Raiders 28 10 1/2 minutes to play . Colts rushing attack Marlon Mack 17 carries 101 yards 1 TD , Nyheim Hines 11 carries for 78 yards . The Over is in play .

----------


## oyarde

Colts ball at own 43 with 9 1/2 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Colts have scored on every possession but one .

----------


## oyarde

Raiders cannot cover Colts TE Doyle , Colts 35 Raiders 28

----------


## oyarde

Colts Tight Ends three TD's today . Colts over 200 yards rushing in back to back games for first time since 1985 . Five minutes to play , Colts ball on Raiders 9 . Colts over 6.2 per carry today .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 42 Raiders 28 , 2:55 to play . Colts were 3 point favorites , will the cover the spread and win on the road ?

----------


## oyarde

Vinatieri becomes NFL all time leading scorer .

----------


## oyarde

That is the most balanced offensive attack from Indiana since the 1968 Indiana Hoosiers Rose Bowl teams season .

----------


## oyarde

A Vikings win tonight would put them into a solid second best NFC team position I think . Go Vikings .

----------


## oyarde

Nice opening drive by the Vikings , 91 yards in 14 plays for the TD  in seven minutes, Murray three carries for 28 yards  . Tied 7 - 7 only three minutes remaining in the first .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings kicking woes continue with missed XP , lead Saints 13 - 7 about 12 minutes to half .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings third quarter under performance is going to hurt them tonight . Thielen over 100 yards for 8th consecutive game .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cleveland Browns fired Hue Jackson and offensive coordinator Todd Haley.  How you keep a 1-31 coach and fire him halfway through the season is beyond me.  Should have fired him immediately after the season last year.

----------


## oyarde

> Cleveland Browns fired Hue Jackson and offensive coordinator Todd Haley.  How you keep a 1-31 coach and fire him halfway through the season is beyond me.  Should have fired him immediately after the season last year.


I see no reason to do it now , probably more harm than good at this point of the season . Also , how many really good offensive coordinators are looking for a job that would go to Cleveland mid season ? So I assume they are filling that position in house ?

----------


## oyarde

Giants rookie backup QB arrested after traffic stop in NJ . After nearly running over a guy directing traffic he will be charged with the same thing once prior this week .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Browns should hire this guy as their next HC.  He's been saying for years he can guarantee them a SB win.

----------


## oyarde

Tonight is the Raiders at 49rs . Normally you would look to the team with the best QB ( Carr ) but in this case Raiders are 3 point underdogs . I think that is about right since the more disciplined team should be favored . One of these teams gets to two wins unless there is a tie . Now that the world series is over which we knew the American league would win easily , people in LA can go back to not being real sports fans . 9rs get the edge too with better running game , kicking game and coaching . Lets see if they can make it happen.

----------


## acptulsa

> Tonight is the Raiders at 49rs .


What do you call that?  The Bay Bowl?  Or the Chump Bowl?

----------


## oyarde

> What do you call that?  The Bay Bowl?  Or the Chump Bowl?


They have only ever meet 13 times with Raiders leading the series 7 to 6 . Only five times before tonight since 2000 and two of those went to OT .The A's - Giants games are usually pretty good .

----------


## otherone

> What do you call that?  The Bay Bowl?  Or the Chump Bowl?


The Toilet Bowl.

----------


## jkr

John Dorsey has single-handedly torn the Browns apart .

he completely mismanaged the situation.

 we are rebuilding -AGAIN


What a waste

----------


## oyarde

If I owned the Raiders and Gruden lost tonight I would make him wander the $#@!ting streets of san francisco looking for a ride home .

----------


## acptulsa

> The Toilet Bowl.


I'd call it that if they were playing in that sewage-soaked stadium in Oakland.

----------


## oyarde

> What do you call that?  The Bay Bowl?  Or the Chump Bowl?


CalExit Bowl

----------


## oyarde

Ex Viking kicker Carlson is now 2 of 5 on FG attempts this season , Raiders on top 3 - 0 . RB's  Breida ( over 5 yds per carry this season ) and Mostert ( over six yards per carry this season ) might be a bit much for Raiders after the way the Colts gashed that defense.

----------


## oyarde

I am expecting the Vikings to move to 5 - 3 - 1 this Sunday . Hopefully they remember to show up to play because Detroit always plays hard against the Vikings .

----------


## oyarde

Five minutes left in the First , 9ers ball leading 7 - 3 over the toothless Raiders

----------


## oyarde

Raiders unique game plan in first quarter was to give up 40 yards rushing on five carries and not cover Pierre Garcon or any Tight End . Niners lead 7 - 3 First & Goal at Raider two yard line .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I hate it when you have two terrible teams playing on Thursday.

----------


## oyarde

49ers ball with 7 1/2 to Halftime  leading 14 - 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Raider ball at Raider 6 with about 6 to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Niners WR James drops TD pass . settle for FG before half , lead 17 - 3

----------


## oyarde

Niners 24 Raiders 3 , third quarter . For some reason , Gruden has not been fired yet .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Niners QB  Nick Mullens is playing in his first NFL game.  They just went 75 yards in four plays to open the second half.

----------


## oyarde

Niners 31 Raiders 3 .

----------


## oyarde

22 minutes to play 4th and five at midfield down four touchdowns I think you have to go for that . There will only be so many possessions left . Raiders punt.

----------


## oyarde

Two more TD;s in this game and the over is in play , the under can remain intact with a TD with one XP and a FG . I did not know which way to go so I just took the 9ers to cover the 3 point spread.

----------


## oyarde

Four minutes left in the Third , Raiders D finally gets a stop , force Niners second punt of game

----------


## oyarde

Niners RB Mostert out with injured arm . That will hurt them going forward after tonight as he was a solid #2 for them and contributed good yardage averaging a first down every two carries .

----------


## oyarde

One quarter to play , Raiders on 49er 22 yd line down four touchdowns . If they get one here , time would be a serious factor if they were to be able to get three more chances.

----------


## oyarde

Niners 34 Raiders 3  about 4 minutes to play . The Under looks safe .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Was Carr injured or did they just pull him? He was sacked and then the next possession McCarron is in. Doesn't matter. Final 34-3.  Not a bad debut for Mullens at QB for the Niners. 16- 22 for 262 yards and three TDs.  No INTs. Carr had the same attempts and completes but 171 yards. He was also sacked six times. None for Mullens.

----------


## oyarde

> Was Carr injured or did they just pull him? He was sacked and then the next possession McCarron is in. Doesn't matter. Final 34-3.  Not a bad debut for Mullens at QB for the Niners. 16- 22 for 262 yards and three TDs.  No INTs. Carr had the same attempts and completes but 171 yards. He was also sacked six times. None for Mullens.


No I do not think Carr was injured , just trying to avoid that with four minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings set new Franchise record today with ten sacks on detroit O line , previous Viking record  was 9 . Cousins turned the ball over twice today but it made no difference , Lions trail 9 - 24 with one minute to play . Go Vikings !

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have bye then at chicago and home against the packers . I think they must win those two. That would put them at 7 - 3 - 1 when they play patriots . Ex Vikings RB Bill Brown passes away at 80 . He is fourth in team history in rushing . RIP . Four time Pro Bowler .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos traded Damarius Thomas to the Texas this week to save money.  They are playing each other today.  After the first quarter, Thomas has 61 yards receiving on three catches and the entire Denver offense has 36 yards. Houston leads 7-3 and has the ball at the Denver 29. (Denver held- Texans failed on 4th and one at the 19 but then gave it back on a fumble at their 22- TD three plays later)  Broncos still having issues with their offensive line.

----------


## oyarde

> Broncos traded Damarius Thomas to the Texas this week to save money.  They are playing each other today.  After the first quarter, Thomas has 61 yards receiving on three catches and the entire Denver offense has 36 yards. Houston leads 7-3 and has the ball at the Denver 29. (Denver held- Texans failed on 4th and one at the 19 but then gave it back on a fumble at their 22- TD three plays later)  Broncos still having issues with their offensive line.


Ya they need help at O line . Redskins will too , probably be calling up from the practice squad due to injuries

----------


## acptulsa

SAINTS SCREWING SHEEP

Film at ten.

----------


## oyarde

Keenum is pushing the drive , at the Houston 40

----------


## oyarde

Broncos will have the ball with 3 1/2 to play and two timeouts trailing 17 - 19 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Broncos will have the ball with 3 1/2 to play and two timeouts trailing 17 - 19 .


Converted twice on fourth down and had a shot but missed a field goal at the end. Broncos have lost six of their last seven. Thank you Arizona!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Rams seem to be losing their first game.  Down ten (35-45) just over three minutes left. 4th and 2 at midfield. Incomplete pass.  Saints take over. Rams just used their last time out.

----------


## acptulsa

> Converted twice on fourth down and had a shot but missed a field goal at the end. Broncos have lost six of their last seven. Thank you Arizona!


Those Burros of yours are determined to make you wonder why you never supported the Chargers.

Not that it matters.  The division belings to my Chiefs.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Those Burros of yours are determined to make you wonder why you never supported the Chargers.
> 
> Not that it matters.  *The division belings to my Chiefs*.


No question.  Start of the season I thought they and the Rams would be the teams to beat. Your QB is incredible. I don't think Mahomes has had fewer than 300 yards passing in any game he has started.  Eight straight games.  And very few turnovers. He has a lot of targets to choose from too.  Drew Brees has had nine straight twice.

----------


## oyarde

Saints beat Rams . Not really unexpected as hot as they are

----------


## acptulsa

> . He has a lot of targets to choose from too.


When a team has a WR like Chris Conley, a TE like Dimitrius Harris, and a RB like Spencer Ware, and nobody knows because they're all talking about Hill, Watkins, Kelce and Hunt, then yes.  There are weapons.

Mahomes has choices.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> When a team has a WR like Chris Conley, a TE like Dimitrius Harris, and a RB like Spencer Ware, and nobody knows because they're all talking about Hill, Watkins, Kelce and Hunt, then yes.  There are weapons.
> 
> Mahomes has choices.


And protection and defense.  The whole team is pretty solid.

----------


## acptulsa

> And protection and defense.  The whole team is pretty solid.


Well, I've seen years when the Chiefs had better defense.  And though I like Mitchell Schwartz and crew,  I think Mahomes' best protection might just be his ability to throw on the run.

The Chiefs get their turn at the Rams in two weeks.  We'll learn more then.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Well,* I've seen years when the Chiefs had better defense*.  And though I like Mitchell Schwartz and crew,  I think Mahomes' best protection might just be his ability to throw on the run.
> 
> The Chiefs get their turn at the Rams in two weeks.  We'll learn more then.


At least they don't have Marty Schottenheimer.   Rams/ Chiefs should be a high scoring game.

----------


## acptulsa

> At least they don't have Marty Schottenheimer.


Say what you wish about the man.  But you've seldom seen better defensive units than the one led by Derrick Thomas.

I could go for some of that right now.  But I'd be perfectly content to see Justin Houston and Eric Berry healthy and active again.  We still have those guys hidden up our red sleeves.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Josh Gordon is going to be Randy Moss 2.0.  You heard it here first folks.

----------


## oyarde

Corradelle  Patterson 51 yards on five carries and a TD .

----------


## acptulsa

> Josh Gordon is going to be Randy Moss 2.0.  You heard it here first folks.


Can either of them run 23 mph like Tyreek Hill?

If they can't get a ticket in a school zone--_as pedestrians_--I don't want to hear about them.

----------


## oyarde

> Josh Gordon is going to be Randy Moss 2.0.  You heard it here first folks.


I doubt he will ever get that many touches a game in new england .

----------


## oyarde

> Can either of them run 23 mph like Tyreek Hill?
> 
> If they can't get a ticket in a school zone--_as pedestrians_--I don't want to hear about them.


That kid Cook on the Vikings beat that today on a 70 yard run they say

----------


## acptulsa

> That kid Cook on the Vikings beat that today on a 70 yard run they say


Good thing they tore down the Metrodome.  Anything named after Hubert Humphrey was bound to have a conservative speed limit.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Chargers will cut Kicker .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver's offensive line problems just got worse.  Their center broke a bone in his leg in Sunday's game. (Denver's kicker missed two important field goals this week too- but one was 61 yards.  The other was a 51 yarder as time ran out which could have won the game for them- this was in Denver where the altitude helps kicks go farther).

----------


## oyarde

I think Diggs being out with the rib injury hurt the flow of the Vikings offense some on Sun , especially on third down . Be glad to get him back .

----------


## oyarde

> Denver's offensive line problems just got worse.  Their center broke a bone in his leg in Sunday's game. (Denver's kicker missed two important field goals this week too- but one was 61 yards.  The other was a 51 yarder as time ran out which could have won the game for them- this was in Denver where the altitude helps kicks go farther).


Ya he has to hit that last one , then they walk out with a 20 - 19 win over a good opponent .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Arians would consider giving up retirement for Browns job .

----------


## oyarde

Raiders release  Bruce Irvin .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers need to defend the home court tonight . I would be there but I have a bad cold and would hate to give it to someone else . I was going to use some of my winnings from the last nine days or so .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Ya he has to hit that last one , then they walk out with a 20 - 19 win over a good opponent .


The other miss (61 yards) was just before the end of the first half.  Texans took just three plays to get into position to kick their own field goal just before the half ended.  Texans won by two points. Even at altitude, 61 yards is a pretty long attempt.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I was actually kidding about Gordon being Randy Moss 2.0.  He'll most likely fail another drug test and be out for the whole season.  Cares more about getting high than ranking in money.

----------


## oyarde

> I was actually kidding about Gordon being Randy Moss 2.0.  He'll most likely fail another drug test and be out for the whole season.  Cares more about getting high than ranking in money.


He looked pretty good last game .

----------


## oyarde

4 minutes to half Cowboys have 25 yards that did not come from Elliot ( his combined total is 86 ) , trail 14 - 7 . Cowboys 5 point favorites , I took Tenn against the spread. Tenn has kicking advantage in what could be a three point game.

----------


## oyarde

Pacers laid down tonight in the 4th , lost by 4 at home . They should be embarrassed .

----------


## oyarde

Basically the Titans got away with two first half turnovers on the road and go in tied at the Half at 14.

----------


## oyarde

Chargers Kicker that was cut was first since 1979 Raiders to miss an XP and a FG in three consecutive games . I am really surprised the Vikings did not slide in there in between . That Raiders Kicker , Jim Breach was drafted by the Lions and cut , signed by the Raiders and cut at the end of the season and went on to a pretty good career in Cincy where he would convert about 72 percent of his FG's over 13 seasons going a perfect 9 for 9 on FG's in OT . He did though only have three seasons without a missed XP and two of those were his last for his team that was a combined 8 - 24 those two seasons . He was 9/11 on playoff FG's .

----------


## oyarde

Mariota misses a wide open Rec in the end zone for a TD  then they miss the chip shot FG to keep the Cowboys in the game

----------


## oyarde

Titans in FG range again , still a chance to make it a two score game , about 6 min to play

----------


## euphemia

Don’t jinx it.

----------


## oyarde

Titans with a season high in scoring , 10 of 13 on third down . Lead 28 - 14

----------


## oyarde

> Don’t jinx it.


With 3 1/2 to play I am confident they have it .

----------


## euphemia

Im glad they are on the road tonight.  Very severe weather here with tornado warnings going all night.

----------


## euphemia

And just speaking as a woman and a sports fan, the announcing for pro football is just horrible.  It it wasn’t the Titans, I wouldn’t be watching.

----------


## oyarde

I see ol' Stone Hands Cooper has 5 catches on 7 targets tonight for the Cowboys . How did the Cowboys let themselves get down to where the best Rec they have is a third down Possession guy  ( Beasley  ) in the first place ?

----------


## oyarde

> And just speaking as a woman and a sports fan, the announcing for pro football is just horrible.  It it wasn’t the Titans, I wouldn’t be watching.


I watch with the sound down .

----------


## acptulsa

> I watch with the sound down .


During the John Madden years I muted the TV and turned on AM radio.

No announcer was ever that bad--except Cosell.

----------


## euphemia

We have weather alerts. The local station has a split screen broadcasting both weather and game live.  Sound is necessary.

----------


## oyarde

I do not think the Cowboys have beat a .500 team this yr and looking at the schedule they may only see three more under .500 teams this season and  those have a real QB . Luck , Eli etc

----------


## oyarde

Steelers are 4 point home underdogs  tonight .

----------


## oyarde

Two more touchdowns in this game and the over is exceeded .

----------


## oyarde

Carolina working to get back in it , trail 14 - 24 with 5 minutes to half

----------


## oyarde

Hoping for a good showing Sun by the Colts .

----------


## oyarde

Steelers 38 Panthers 14 . The Over is in play . Oyarde gets pd .

----------


## oyarde

One quarter to play but I am calling this one . Steelers .

----------


## oyarde

Panthers have given up 52 points only once before , 18 yr.'s ago against Raiders .

----------


## oyarde

> And just speaking as a woman and a sports fan, the announcing for pro football is just horrible.  It it wasn’t the Titans, I wouldn’t be watching.


You have the Pats next ?

----------


## euphemia

> You have the Pats next ?


Hope you have the game on.  Not too shabby for the Titans so far.

----------


## oyarde

Colts over 300 yards and four Tight End first half touchdowns . We will take it .

----------


## acptulsa

The house of Cards is collapsing again.  Tyreek Hill got flagged for televising his own penalty flag flying.

----------


## euphemia

Brady has mostly spent time on his tookus.  Titans have long times of possession and have taken Brady down a couple of times. 

Titans 24-Pats 10.

----------


## oyarde

> Brady has mostly spent time on his tookus.  Titans have long times of possession and have taken Brady down a couple of times. 
> 
> Titans 24-Pats 10.


Excellent

----------


## oyarde

Bills up on Jets by 31 .

----------


## oyarde

Browns rolling like a well oiled machine over Falcons so far .

----------


## euphemia

Brady sacked again.

----------


## euphemia

We were just tqlking.  We are quite close to Nissan Stadium. We did not hear the flyover.  Very strange.  

In any case, we love Adoree Jackson.

----------


## acptulsa

The Chiefs' Justin Houston is baaaa-aack!

----------


## euphemia

Hope you all are watching our Titans. In your face, Pats!

----------


## acptulsa

> Brady has mostly spent time on his tookus.  Titans have long times of possession and have taken Brady down a couple of times. 
> 
> Titans 24-Pats 10.


Getting dog-stomped!

I love it.  I'm sick and tired of the Patriots being having the worst record of any team in the top three of the power rankings.

Will they lose four positions in those this week?  Or is there a law against releasing power rankings that don't have New England in the top five?

Stand by for Swordshyll accusing me of hating patriotic people...

----------


## oyarde

Lions might want to practice some two point conversions

----------


## euphemia

> Stand by for Swordshyll accusing me of hating patriotic people...


He better not be hating on our Titans.  Please remember they beat the Cowboys in Dallas Monday night.

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins are 11 point underdogs . I hope they are offended .

----------


## oyarde

Frank Gore now over 500 yards ea of his 14 NFL seasons setting a new NFL record previously held by Walter ( 13 seasons )

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins defense gives up over 100 yards rushing in first quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins trail Packers 14 - 9 , take away the green bay 67 yard run by Jones and the Dolphins have probably outplayed them. Just about halftime.

----------


## oyarde

Hillary will run in 2020 are the rumors . People wonder why I like football.

----------


## oyarde

A Dolphins win puts them just a game behind the evil patriots

----------


## jkr

hey shannon "sharpe"

the BROWNS will take one "W" plz.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Am I the only one who thinks Osweiler sounds like some sort of brand of hot dog?

----------


## oyarde

NFC is pretty well shaping up , Saints , Rams , Bears , Vikings , whoever wins the East ( eagles or Redskins ) and probably the Panthers . AFC is pretty well looking at first five playoff spots of  KC , Chargers , Steelers , Houston , Pats and a wide open one . Bears and Vikings still play ea other twice .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Raiders still in the running to be #1 (draft pick, that is).  They do get to face the Arizona Cardinals next week.  Raiders have been scored in double figures once in their last four games.   On their opening drive VS the Chargers they had it down on the one yard line and failed to get any points.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Dallas "D" looking good vs Philly. Eagles have only 132 yards total offense and three points in the first half.   TD just before the half has Cowboys up 13-3

----------


## oyarde

> Raiders still in the running to be #1 (draft pick, that is).  They do get to face the Arizona Cardinals next week.  Raiders have been scored in double figures once in their last four games.   On their opening drive VS the Chargers they had it down on the one yard line and failed to get any points.


Ya as bad as they are they need to get creative , if you cannot run it in from the one kick the FG and go for the onside kick .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles 13 Cowboys 13 about 17 minutes to play , loser is probably out of the running .

----------


## oyarde

Philly 20 Dallas 20 about 7 1/2 to play

----------


## oyarde

On fourth down and 7 all pass patterns must go beyond the sticks . Period .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Eagles 13 Cowboys 13 about 17 minutes to play , loser is probably out of the running .


Philly has Washington twice, NY and Dallas in Philly. 9-7 probably wins that division without tiebreakers.

----------


## oyarde

14 Play TD drive gets Seachickens in the game , trailing green bay 10 - 14 .

----------


## oyarde

Big games coming up , Vikings at  Bears  for first place ,  Colts - Titans game may be a big part in determining the last AFC Wild Card spot .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Big games coming up , Vikings at  Bears  for first place ,  Colts - Titans game may be a big part in determining the last AFC Wild Card spot .


Chief vs Rams Monday night.  Two best records facing each other- expected to be a high scoring game.

----------


## oyarde

Minnesota Viking Great Alan Page receives Medal Of Freedom .

----------


## acptulsa

> Chief vs Rams Monday night.  Two best records facing each other- expected to be a high scoring game.


Seems a waste to have a game that good in Mexico City.  Not that the Chiefs care.  It's a road game for them and they sell out most weeks at home.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Didn't the Chiefs vs Rams game get moved to LA?

----------


## oyarde

> Didn't the Chiefs vs Rams game get moved to LA?


Last I heard yes .

----------


## oyarde

No real surprises at all today except maybe dallas beating atlanta .

----------


## phill4paul

> No real surprises at all today except maybe dallas beating atlanta .


  Didn't expect Detroit (3-6) to beat Carolina (6-3). Panthers played pitifully today.

----------


## oyarde

> Didn't expect Detroit (3-6) to beat Carolina (6-3). Panthers played pitifully today.


Yes , but Lions have a lot of talent  and they play tough at home . Broncos beat the Chargers by one also , but Denver is better than the 4 - 6 record and it is a divisional game .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Yes , but Lions have a lot of talent  and they play tough at home . Broncos beat the Chargers by one also , but Denver is better than the 4 - 6 record and it is a divisional game .


Denver has been close but no cigar several times this season.  Twice almost beat the Chiefs. Lost to Rams by just three and Titans by two.  They got a cigar today by winning on the final play.  Defense helped.  Rivers had only thrown four interceptions so far this year but Broncos got two and sacked him three times.  Denver hosts Steelers next week. Denver had to reshuffle their offensive line with two starters out.

----------


## oyarde

Adam Thielen goes over 1000 yards for the season tying the Viking record of 1000 in ten games held by Randy Moss , set in 2003 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings trail by 8 with about four minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings , down 14 - 0 at half fall short , lose 20 - 25 . Unable to overcome a missed , wide open TD pass and then a fumble at the Bears 5 yard line on another possession in the first half  , Then an interception thrown in FG range right before half ( 17 point swing roughly ) and a pick 6 thrown in the fourth quarter ( an 8 to 15 point swing , bears went for 2 and got it ) . Vikings offense let the team down . Probably should have won about 46 to 17 . Lost to a team that had not beaten a team with an over .500 record all season , shameful.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Ram vs Chiefs tonight.  Last few Monday night games have been boring.

----------


## oyarde

> Ram vs Chiefs tonight.  Last few Monday night games have been boring.


Should be plenty of offense in this one is the thought in Vegas. The Over is 63 .

----------


## oyarde

30 to 30 in the third , next TD puts the over in play .

----------


## acptulsa

Was anyone wondering if the Chiefs would again and as usual get royally screwed by the officials in the postseason?  Rest assured.  It has already begun.

Fumble, not a forward pass?  Seriously?

Instant replay fixed that one.  But clearly the Chiefs will be playing against sixteen--eleven opponents and five zebras--from here on out.

----------


## acptulsa

What did Hill do that was unsportsmanlike?  Outran everyone and scored?  What else?

----------


## oyarde

Looks like the Rams two picks should be enough for the win . Each team lost two fumbles and ea team punted just three times .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Highest scoring NFL games ever*
> 
> 1. Washington Redskins 72-New York Giants 41, 113 points, 1966
> 2. Cincinnati Bengals 58-Cleveland Browns 48, 106 points, 2004
> *3. Los Angeles Rams 54-Kansas City Chiefs 51, 105 points, 2018*
> 4T. Oakland Raiders 52-Houston Oilers 49, 101 points, 1969
> 4T. New Orleans Saints 52-New York Giants 49, 101 points, 2015
> 6T. Seattle Seahawks 51-Kansas City Chiefs 48, 99 points, 1983
> 6T. Denver Broncos 51-Dallas Cowboys 48, 99 points, 2013
> ...


https://fansided.com/2018/11/20/chie...nfl-game-ever/

If both kickers had not missed one extra point in the first half, it could have been the second highest scoring game ever.  Over 1000 combined yards for both teams.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Was that Monday night game the best game of the season or what?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Only two teams have held the Chiefs to 30 or fewer points. Denver (did it twice actually) and the Arizona Cardinals. Denver also held the Rams to their lowest point total of the season- a 23- 20 loss by the Broncos. Packers limited the Rams to 29 points. If Denver could just get their offense working better....

14 touchdowns in the game (14) was more than Buffalo has scored all season so far (13).

----------


## oyarde

Colts getting ready to move into the Wild Card playoff spot in the AFC at 6 - 5 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have a must win at home .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings on the board finally on third possession , tied at 7 with packers.

----------


## oyarde

For the second time this game Vikings run on 3rd and 1 and fail to convert , then naturally Vikings miss FG , still tied @ 14 . Vikings came into this game 4 of five on the season running the ball on 3rd and 1 , 3rd and 2 and 3rd and 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings hit a FG get first lead of game .

----------


## oyarde

15 1/2 to play , Vikings 24 packers 14 .

----------


## jkr

BROWNS 

crush

cincynutz

----------


## oyarde

Vikings have sacked Rogers 7 times in about 7 quarters this season . Of course the Vikings also missed 6 kicks against the packers this season which is why we tied in Green Bay and were tied at Half today .

----------


## oyarde

Adam Thielen has passed Randy Moss for most 100 yard Viking Rec games in a single season with 9 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings hit one of three FG's win 24 - 17 and cover the spread ( 4 ) , Vikings move to 6 - 4 - 1 or fourth best NFC record with a home game against the bears remaining . Packers move to 4 - 6 - 1 or maybe just not quite as good as the Browns . Vikings have two tough road games coming then three they should win ( Miami , @ Lions and chicago ) . They need to start playing football .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos beat Steelers- now one game back in wild card race. Steelers had a chance to tie at the end with first and goal at the three but were picked off in the end zone on third down (by a lineman).  Denver defense has been solid and they may be fixing some of their offensive issues.  Their schedule for the rest of the season is also a lot easier.   Chargers Phillip Rivers sets completion percentage completing 28 of 29 passes -96.55% (some were tiptoe catches on the sidelines so they were not all easy- minimum 20 attempts).  He also tied a record by completing 25 in a row. That was vs Arizona- the worst team in the league right now. Chargers lost to Denver last week.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Broncos beat Steelers- now one game back in wild card race. Steelers had a chance to tie at the end with first and goal at the three but were picked off in the end zone on third down (by a lineman).  Denver defense has been solid and they may be fixing some of their offensive issues.  Their schedule for the rest of the season is also a lot easier.


Steelers literally handed that game to Denver.  527 yards of offense on that "solid" defense; 465 through the air.  Pittsburgh just weren't securing the ball...  Winning streaks will do that to a team.  Broncos caught the Steelers at the perfect time.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Steelers literally handed that game to Denver.  527 yards of offense on that "solid" defense; 465 through the air.  Pittsburgh just weren't securing the ball...  Winning streaks will do that to a team.  Broncos caught the Steelers at the perfect time.


Key is points allowed.   Seventeen points is the Steelers lowest output of the season.  Denver did lose to the Chiefs twice- but just barely. They were responsible for two of the three lowest scores the Chiefs have put up so far.  High scoring Rams only put up 23 vs Denver- their lowest total of the season (despite Gurley having over 200 yards rushing). Last week Chargers got 22 points vs Denver- their second lowest. Only the Jets have put more than 30 points on the Broncos.

Denver has the Benglals, 49ers, Browns, Raiders, and Chargers left.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Key is points allowed.   Seventeen points is the Steelers lowest output of the season.


Believe that stat if you want, but it's hiding the reality.  Steelers owned the Broncos - they just kept giving up the ball.  In this case, "points allowed" was not due to the defense.  Your "points scored" is going to be low when you do that, regardless of the defense.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Believe that stat if you want, but it's hiding the reality.  Steelers owned the Broncos -* they just kept giving up the ball.*  In this case, "points allowed" was not due to the defense.  Your "points scored" is going to be low when you do that, regardless of the defense.


Did defense cause any of the turnovers?

----------


## CaptUSA

> Did defense cause any of the turnovers?


Cause?  No.  But they were present to receive the presents.

There was contact on both lost fumbles, but it wasn't like they forced the fumble.  Steelers had 2 other fumbles with no contact, but they retained possession.  The interceptions were just Ben missing.  The last one was a blown play from the start and instead of throwing it away, Ben threw it to a place where 2 Broncos could have caught it.

Like I said, Broncos were lucky as hell to catch the Steelers being careless after a string of emotional wins.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Nice to see the Colts win 5 straight games.

----------


## oyarde

> Nice to see the Colts win 5 straight games.


That offense starting to look like it should . Been fun . Rumors are though they have lost TE Doyle to a kidney injury which leaves them with one TE .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mike Tomlin is so overrated.  Remember this is the guy who lost to Tim Tebow in the playoffs 6 years ago and lost the to the Jaguars in the playoffs last season.

----------


## oyarde

> BROWNS 
> 
> crush
> 
> cincynutz


Bengals lose Q B for season with thumb injury is the rumor .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Bengals lose Q B for season with thumb injury is the rumor .


Broncos get them next week.

----------


## oyarde

Houston is only four point favorites at home against Titans .

----------


## oyarde

> Broncos get them next week.


Yes , I would take Broncos , Colts , Saints and Packers next week .

----------


## oyarde

Texans are 28 - 1  when leading at half under Obrien.

----------


## oyarde

After 3 quarters Titans trail Texans 17 - 27 .

----------


## oyarde

Tampa had lowest attendance since Nov of 2010 last home victory and is gifting season ticket holders to two free tickets to the Carolina game . Pretty good idea really .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers have the Lakers tonight . The Pacers defense and rebounding sucks but they shoot very well . Also since all of the Laker scoring really comes from the front line I am hoping that will make them easier to defend . Saints at Dallas coming up .Saints are 7 point favorites .

----------


## Anti Globalist

If the Saints are due for a loss it better not be against the Cowboys.

----------


## oyarde

After one quarter in Dallas Saints  trail by 10 .

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys are winless this season if they turnover the ball .

----------


## oyarde

Saints screw up and bail out cowboys on turnover by going for it on 4th and 1 . That early in the game you need to take the points .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers start out as ugly as possible , hitting 2 of 20 shots to start .

----------


## oyarde

Rams look to be moving back to top of the heap in the NFC

----------


## Zippyjuan

First time in 72 games the Saints were scoreless at the half.  Averaging over 400 yards a game, they had 59 and three first down in the first half.  Dallas D was pretty impressive.

----------


## oyarde

> First time in 72 games the Saints were scoreless at the half.  Averaging over 400 yards a game, they had 59 and three first down in the first half.  Dallas D was pretty impressive.


They should have kicked that FG early to make it 10 - 3 instead of going on 4th and 1 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> They should have kicked that FG early to make it 10 - 3 instead of going on 4th and 1 .


The "best in the league" ref crew seemed to miss a lot of calls on both sides too. Penalties at crucial times hurt both- and missed calls helped both on occasion.

----------


## oyarde

Oyarde predicts KC will cut Kareem Hunt .

----------


## acptulsa

> Oyarde predicts KC will cut Kareem Hunt .


I'm seeing headlines that say they already did.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Nobody gonna pick up Hunt now.  He's the new Ray Rice.

----------


## oyarde

Colts gonna have to dig down deep and pick it up here in the second half . Today is a must win for them.

----------


## oyarde

I am expecting big things from the Giants today .

----------


## oyarde

Colts came in today averaging 34 1/2 points in the last five . None today , need 7 to win . Will have the ball and two minutes , no timeouts . If they fail I think the playoffs are out the window .

----------


## oyarde

Cardinals with the ball in the Fourth looking for a win in green bay , tied @ 17 with about four minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Giants lead Bears by 10 with 1:50 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Lions trail the Rams by a touchdown.

----------


## oyarde

Redskins @ Eagles later , Eagles are TD favorites .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Giants lead Bears by 10 with 1:50 to play .


Bears (8-3) had to recover an onside kick following a field goal and score a TD on the last play of regulation to tie the Giants (3-8). Now in overtime.

Packers slide continues.  They lose to lowly Arizona Cardinals 20- 17. Only Arizona's third win of the season. Only other team to lose to Arizona?  The 49ers. Twice. Packers missed game tying 49 yard field goal at the end. This was in Green Bay.  Think the Packer's coach may be in trouble? 

Colts shut out by then 3-8 Jacksonville- first time in Rod Luck's career.  Colts had won five straight.

Rams clinch division title.

Giants beat the Bears in OT- 27- 30. 

AFC Wild Card race.  Ravens win to hold it for now at 7-5. At 6-6 we have Denver, Indy, and Miami (not sure how tie-breakers shake out).  Tennessee can join them if they win today (currently trailing the Jets 10- 0 after one period). Ravens still have to play the Chiefs, Tampa Bay and the Chargers and Browns. Denver has a loss to the Ravens so would lose that tie-breaker but only has to play the 49ers, Browns, Raiders and Chargers. Except for that last one, a pretty easy schedule.  Miami gets Patriots, Vikings, Jaguars, and Bills- a tougher run.  Colts get Texans, Cowboys, Giants, and Titans. On paper, Denver has the easier run.

----------


## oyarde

> Bears (8-3) had to recover an onside kick following a field goal and score a TD on the last play of regulation to tie the Giants (3-8). Now in overtime.
> 
> Packers slide continues.  They lose to lowly Arizona Cardinals 20- 17. Only Arizona's third win of the season. Only other team to lose to Arizona?  The 49ers. Twice.


Giants on Bears 26 , FG coming .

----------


## oyarde

Congratulations cardinals . Though if they had kept the QB they started the season with they would have quite a few  more wins .

----------


## oyarde

Chicago loses and does not cover the spread .

----------


## oyarde

That missed Vikings FG hurts , Vikings trail 7 -10 in new england at the Half

----------


## oyarde

Vikings need to start to defer when they win the toss and they need to start running the two minute drill about the second possession of the game and stay with it .

----------


## oyarde

Third quarter Vikings ball , they need to make it happen

----------


## oyarde

17 minutes to play Vikings 10 patriots 10

----------


## Zippyjuan

> 17 minutes to play Vikings 10 patriots 10


That changed rather quickly.   Now 24- 14. Eleven minutes left.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Raiders trying to mount a come-back vs the Chiefs.  Just scored and now within 33- 30. Over six minutes left.  Were behind 33- 16 entering the 4th quarter.  Mahomes still needs 50 yards passing to keep his consecutive 300 yard games streak intact. (Looking it up, seems that streak already ended at eight).  He finished with 295 passing yards today as they beat the Raiders 40- 33.

----------


## oyarde

Packers fire coach .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Tennessee came back vs the Jets to stay in the playoff hunt. Trailed 16- 6 at the half but won 26-22.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Packers fire coach .


They aren't used to losing so many games. 4-7-1 plus losing to the worst team in the league today doesn't help secure ones future as a coach.

Offensive coordinator Joe Philbin will take over as interim coach.

With the Cardinals winning this week and the Raiders challenging the Chiefs a bit today, the 49'ers probably are now the worst team in the league.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers have another piss-poor showing against the Buccaneers. Buccaneers 24, Panthers 17. They will have to play the Saints twice in last three games of season. I do not see them winning either. They may as well let Olsen stay out and heal up for next season.

----------


## oyarde

> Panthers have another piss-poor showing against the Buccaneers. Buccaneers 24, Panthers 17. They will have to play the Saints twice in last three games of season. I do not see them winning either. They may as well let Olsen stay out and heal up for next season.


Yes , they probably no longer have a shot at the playoffs so they should not be playing anyone hurt.

----------


## Anti Globalist

That awkward moment when the Chargers are 8-3 but nobody cares.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That awkward moment when the Chargers are 8-3 but nobody cares.


Maybe it is the Chiefs.  Maybe it is their history of choking.  Maybe it is because they ran away from home and abandoned the few fans they had (even in San Diego visiting fans could outnumber Charger's fans- especially vs the Raiders). They have to get past the Steelers tonight.  They probably do have a wild card spot locked up though besides at the Steelers they also still have to play at Kansas City, vs Baltimore, and at Denver. Chiefs and Broncos both beat them in their first meetings.

Chargers RB Melvin Gordon is out for tonight's game but Joey Bosa is back. . Should they lose, Denver would be two games back with a much easier schedule and currently holding the tie breaker (head to head).  Their game at the end of the season could be to see who gets that wild card spot.

----------


## euphemia

Well, our Titans did pretty well today.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Well, our Titans did pretty well today.


Took better control of that game in the second half.  Still in that playoff hunt.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Steelers jump out in front 13-0 in the first quarter (missed extra point on second score).  Chargers missed  a FG on their first possession. Negative nine yards on their second.

----------


## oyarde

A Chargers TD before Half would give them a 14 -13 lead

----------


## Zippyjuan

> A Chargers TD before Half would give them a 14 -13 lead


I think the Chargers are afraid of the end zone. Was that a ten yard punt they had?  Steelers didn't even need to move the ball to get a field goal. 

Added a touchdown with 17 seconds left in the half. Lead 23-7.

----------


## oyarde

Chargers getting the ball back , trail by 8 , 14 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Chargers 23 steelers 23

----------


## oyarde

Chargers should get the ball back with 11:00 to go.

----------


## acptulsa

Chargers are the first to thirty points.

----------


## oyarde

Oyarde predicts  steelers do not cover the spread.

----------


## CaptUSA

Look for some refs to get canned.

----------


## acptulsa

> Look for some refs to get canned.


For doing their job?

No, when the refs affect the outcome, you can bet the majority of people who gambled on the game just lost, and the minority just won.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Funny how every team is the NFC North lost.

----------


## oyarde

> Funny how every team is the NFC North lost.


If the Vikings had won I would be happy .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Calling it now Mike McCarthy is going to be the coach of the Browns.

----------


## oyarde

Philip Rivers and wife  expecting 9th child .

----------


## oyarde

I see the chicago Bulls fired Hoiberg , not sure how that helps them .

----------


## oyarde

Panthers fire two assistants , doubt that helps them .

----------


## oyarde

Peterson 90 yard TD run , Redskins lead eagles 10 - 7 on third string QB now.

----------


## oyarde

eagles 14 Redskins 13 nearly Half .

----------


## oyarde

The eight 2020 XFL cities will be Tampa , Seattle , DC , NY , St Louis , LA , Houston , Dallas . Kickoff will be Feb after the superbowl . There will be a shorter play clock . I was kind of hoping Vegas would have a team.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Wonder how long the XFL will last.  If I'm not mistaken it only lasted one season last time.

----------


## oyarde

The Titans amaze me . I have never seen a fumbled punt return for a safety .

----------


## oyarde

Jags run 8 plays inside Titan 15 and turn it over on downs at the 1 . Titans Henry with the 99 yard TD run , Titans lead 13 - 2 after missing the xp .

----------


## euphemia

Henry is a bull, no doubt.

----------


## oyarde

Two big plays define the first half , Titans 4 th and 1 stop and then 99 yard TD run . Otherwise this game is probably 9 - 9 . Titans lead 16 - 2 , not looking good for the Jags who are averaging  1.3 points per quarter past six quarters . I would put Bortles in .

----------


## euphemia

Our Titans are not the greatest team, but they have been trending in the right direction.

----------


## euphemia

Derrick Henry is running unchallenged.  4 TDs.

----------


## oyarde

Henry 219 yards , 4 TD's with 20 1/2 minutes to play . Titans lead 30 - 2 .

----------


## euphemia

I think the Mariota-Henry dynamic has been slow in developing.  The injury to Delaney Walker put Henry front and center.  This is how Henry moved up the ranks at Alabama.  The guys ahead of him got hurt.

3$%^ spell check

----------


## oyarde

Titans will be looking for fifth straight over the Jags next season .

----------


## oyarde

Giants cruising up 17 - 0 over Redskins . Colts ball trailing 7 -0 with 7 1/2 to Half at Houston. Browns fighting hard today .

----------


## oyarde

Colts two TD's in last 4 1/2 minutes puts them on top 3 minutes to Half , leading 14 - 7 . Cleveland tied @ 17 in Cleveland against Carolina , nearly Half .

----------


## oyarde

Colts have sacked Watson three times and held Houston to 114 yards .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 17 Houston 7 Half , Giants 34 Redskins 0 Half , Cleveland 17 Carolina 17 Half

----------


## Zippyjuan

Saints being shut down for the second week in a row.  Last week they were shut out at the half.  Today at the half they have only three points and 104 yards offense. They have scored a total of 13 points in their last six quarters.  Trail Tampa Bay 14-3. Packers looking to get back on the winning side- lead 4-8 Falcons by 20-7 at the half.

----------


## oyarde

In 14 career games against the Texans  , Colts TY Hilton is over 100 yards in 7 . Colts lead 24 - 14 . Texans have been unable to cover Colts receivers . Since they Colts quit dropping passes in the first quarter they have been in control.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mahomes is a beast.  It's exciting seeing these young QBs playing at an elite level.

----------


## Anti Globalist

What a win by the Dolphins.

----------


## oyarde

Colts win in Houston  outscoring them 24 - 14 in final three quarters , winning 6 of last 7 after taking last week off . They will need to beat the Cowboys next to stay in the playoff hunt. Browns win 26 - 20 at home , Atlanta loses 20 - 34 at Green Bay , Dolphins beat patriots 34 - 33 , New Orleans takes a Half off and beat Bucs 28 - 14 anyway. Giants 40 Redskins 16 , Bills lose to Jets 27 - 23 .

----------


## oyarde

> What a win by the Dolphins.


I watched that game winning play three times and by the third time I was laughing just picturing the look on cheater Bills face . Give credit to the Dolphins that platy went to the three fastest guys they probably have . Also , pats did themselves no favors by having the star tight end in there in the defensive backfield instead of a real safety .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I watched that game winning play three times and by the third time I was laughing just picturing the look on cheater Bills face . Give credit to the Dolphins that platy went to the three fastest guys they probably have .


Yeah that play was amazing.  Those hot potato plays most of the time never really work out.

----------


## oyarde

Jerry Jones should do the right thing and offer refunds to the fans for the first half of the eagles - cowboys game . The over was 46 .

----------


## oyarde

eagles 9 cowboys 9 , 12 minutes to play

----------


## oyarde

Be looking forward to the Rams game starting , maybe get to see some better football . Eagles will get the ball with about 5 1/2 left trailing 9 - 16 . 24 will win this . Eagles should put a safety over the top of cooper

----------


## Anti Globalist

How poetic that the Texans win streak started with the Colts and ended with the Colts.

----------


## oyarde

Maybe the Titans had an unfair advantage against the Jags since the ball blends in so well with those uniforms .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I overheard some people at the gym today saying their gonna be at the Bears Rams game.  Be cool if I see them on the TV.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Raiders beat the Steelers- hurting their own chances at the #1 draft pick in the process. Big Ben suffered a rib injury but came back in late in the game. Pittsburgh has now lost three in a row. Raiders and San Francisco were the only two win teams but the Niners beat a Denver team missing a lot of players due to injuries.  Top receiver Emmanuel Sanders tore his ACL in practice this week and is done for the season.  Cardinals also have three wins. 

Dallas just beat the Eagles in overtime.

----------


## acptulsa

Silly that the Chargers are officially number five in the AFC.  I think Thursday will see the AFC's _two_ best teams go hammer and tongs.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I just think its funny how the Chargers are 10-3 but nobody seems to care.  They probably like it that way.  Probably don't want all that attention.

----------


## acptulsa

> They probably like it that way.


Don't count on it.  They are a team in search of a fan base.  And they'd be building one, if that other L.A. team weren't (1) a team with L.A. history, and (2) squarely atop the NFC.

The AFC Championship game this season stands an excellent chance if being the AFC West Championship Game.  Yes, the AFC West Champions will already have been named by then; actually this game Thursday night will almost certainly be for the AFC West.  Even so...

On further reflection, the Burros--er, I mean _Broncos_ beat the Chargers.  So the only way the Chargers can take the West is if the Chiefs lose to them and one other team.

The Chargers would want to win out, even if the Chiefs do lose to them and one other team.  Any other Chargers loss this season would throw the Chiefs another tiebreaker.

----------


## oyarde

Bears open as 5 1/2 point favorites next week at home against the packers . To cover that they would need to play better than today .

----------


## acptulsa

> Bears open as 5 1/2 point favorites next week at home against the packers . To cover that they would need to play better than today .


Why?  What can the Packers do that the Rams didn't?

----------


## oyarde

> Why?  What can the Packers do that the Rams didn't?


Rogers will produce more  big plays I think . Probably will not throw four picks and will account for more than the 15 points the bears scored tonight.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Don't count on it.  They are a team in search of a fan base.  And they'd be building one, if that other L.A. team weren't (1) a team with L.A. history, and (2) squarely atop the NFC.
> 
> The AFC Championship game this season stands an excellent chance if being the AFC West Championship Game.  Yes, the AFC West Champions will already have been named by then; actually this game Thursday night will almost certainly be for the AFC West.  Even so...
> 
> On further reflection, the Burros--er, I mean _Broncos_ beat the Chargers.  So the only way the Chargers can take the West is if the Chiefs lose to them and one other team.
> 
> The Chargers would want to win out, even if the Chiefs do lose to them and one other team.  Any other Chargers loss this season would throw the Chiefs another tiebreaker.


If the Chargers win Thursday the teams would have split head to head competition.  Chief would have the next tie breaker- wins in the division.  Chargers have losses to Denver and the Chiefs while the Chief would have one to the Chargers. 

Remaining games: 

Chargers: Chiefs, Ravens, and the up and down Broncos

Chiefs: Chargers, Seahawks, and Raiders (who upset the Steelers this week)

A Charger's win clinches a playoff spot for them. Chiefs win should clinch the division for them- two game lead plus tie breakers with two games remaining.  Chiefs beat the Chargers in the season opener 38- 28 and Chargers have lost their last nine meetings.

----------


## oyarde

I am probably gonna have to take the Chargers against the spread because it seems ridiculous for a team to beat a division team ten times in a row .

----------


## acptulsa

> I am probably gonna have to take the Chargers against the spread because it seems ridiculous for a team to beat a division team ten times in a row .


Don't do it.

It was just as ridiculous the ninth time in a row.  And look what happened.

Besides, the Chiefs are getting Eric Berry back.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I am probably gonna have to take the Chargers against the spread because it seems ridiculous for a team to beat a division team ten times in a row .


Either way, it should be a good game.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I am probably gonna have to take the Chargers against the spread because it seems ridiculous for a team to beat a division team ten times in a row .


Respect the streak.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Seeing the Bears in first place in their division is so weird.  Usually they're the Cleveland Browns of their division.

----------


## oyarde

> Seeing the Bears in first place in their division is so weird.  Usually they're the Cleveland Browns of their division.


This is the first season for them with 9 wins since Lovie Smiths last season ( 2012 )

----------


## acptulsa

> Seeing the Bears in first place in their division is so weird.  Usually they're the Cleveland Browns of their division.


Matt Nagy.

The Chiefs are getting along without him.  But he clearly learned stuff from Andy Reid.

----------


## oyarde

First 9 minutes , Vikings 36 yards on two possessions , Seahawks 9 yards on one possession .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings offense lack of performance in the first half is an embarrassment . Trail 3 - 0 .

----------


## oyarde

With 13 1/2 to play Seachickens get a little help with a bad call on an uncatchable ball and lead 6 - 0 . Still no sign of Vikings offense .

----------


## oyarde

Catch 100 of the season tonight for Adam Thielen .

----------


## oyarde

Bad , very Bad . First and goal on the four , run the ball four times and score or run three times and kick  . No need for a couple of incompletions.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings at Seattle 41 , 8 1/2 to play , trail by 6 .

----------


## oyarde

Well , I will guess the Seahawks and Vikings will beat nobody on the road in the playoffs so all the NFC hometeams look safe . Chicago is not going to beat a road playoff team , the east is awful  so we are looking at New Orleans - Rams likely and Charger - Chiefs look to be the two to beat in the AFC .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings fire offensive coord six hour after returning to Minnesota . Play calling was not exactly great last night but the offensive line has to execute on 3rd and 1 running plays and could not which might explain some of the bad play calling . Play calling has nothing to do with the QB not seeing open receivers , O line not making blocks . I wish the young man luck . 17 points scored in last two games is awful , QB has not been good , O line has not been good inside . The skills players are there . Vikings now have an Ivy league QB calling plays . The real mistake they made on the road against quality opponents these past two weeks was not going no huddle early and just staying with it . When Cousins is out of sync it is the only thing that gets him going . New Off Coord is not going to fix the Vikings but Zimmer should have someone calling a game the way he likes it  , Cousins could fix it but you have to make him .

----------


## Cleaner44

> I just think its funny how the Chargers are 10-3 but nobody seems to care.  They probably like it that way.  Probably don't want all that attention.


It is probably because Philip Rivers has been in the NFL since 2004 and has won only 4 playoff games. What is there to care about? Joe Flacco has more rings than Rivers. Eli Manning has more rings than Rivers.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> It is probably because Philip Rivers has been in the NFL since 2004 and has won only 4 playoff games. What is there to care about? Joe Flacco has more rings than Rivers. Eli Manning has more rings than Rivers.


John Elway was drafted in 1983 and didn't get a ring until 1997 and is considered one of the greats.  Dan Marino never won a Super Bowl. 

Last time Chargers even had  a playoff game was 2013.

----------


## oyarde

Eagles will not be playing Wentz against Rams are the rumors . Pacers have a big home game tonight against the Bucks . A win puts them a half game out of First .

----------


## oyarde

With 4 1/2 left in the Third , so far this may be the best complete game the Pacers have played all season .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers looked like a first place team tonight . Played some defense , hit the boards and shot the ball .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Oakland will sue the NFL for approving raiders move to Vegas which Oakland says violates the NFL's rules .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Rumors are Oakland will sue the NFL for approving raiders move to Vegas which Oakland says violates the NFL's rules .


Not just a rumor.  Already filed. 

https://www.si.com/nfl/2018/12/13/oa...move-las-vegas




> The city of Oakland has sued the Raiders, along with the 31 other franchises and the NFL itself, in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of California. The city argues that Raiders owner Mark Davis, along with other NFL owners and league officials, have formed an illegal “cartel.” This so-called cartel is accused of violating federal antitrust law and California civil laws by attempting to facilitate the Raiders’ planned relocation to Las Vegas in 2020. The cartel’s members are allegedly motivated not by a desire to promote genuine competition for NFL franchises, but instead by the selfish prospect of receiving a cut of a massive relocation fee. 
> 
> The city seeks unspecified damages that could amount to many millions of dollars. The possibility of a massive penalty is heightened by the fact that damages under antitrust law are automatically multiplied by three. To be clear, even if Oakland’s lawsuit is successful it would not block the Raiders’ planned move. However, it could make the move a lot more expensive for Davis and the NFL.
> 
> Oakland’s lawsuit could also hasten the Raiders’ exodus from the city. The Silver and Black have spent the 2018 season in Oakland, but their plans for next year are up in the air. Along those lines, the last home game the Raiders will “ever” play in Oakland could occur on Christmas Eve when they host the Denver Broncos.
> 
> That said, as the Raiders’ nomadic history reveals, it’s never wise to say “ever” or “never” when it comes to the Raiders and the city of Oakland.


But speaking of Raider's Rumors, their lease on the stadium they are currently using is up at the end of the year and their new stadium in Las Vegas won't be ready for them to move into for at least another year. One rumor is that they play in San Diego which lost their team to LA and has a vacant stadium.  San Diego also has a huge Raiders fan base- probably more Raiders fans than Chargers fans. When the Raiders came to town to play there was often more silver and black than blue and gold. 

https://www.si.com/nfl/2018/12/13/nf...owners-meeting




> The Raiders remained in the news. And believe it or not, it wasn’t just because they fired GM Reggie McKenzie or because being Las Vegas’s (future) team puts them at the center of the sports gambling discussion. It was also because their current home city, Oakland, just filed a lawsuit against the team, and the Raiders just so happen to be without a lease for 2019, with their Vegas stadium not opening until 2020.
> 
> Going to Vegas early would be tough. UNLV’s Sam Boyd Stadium would require tens of millions of dollars in upgrades to become NFL-compliant. And with the school’s football team moving with the Raiders into the new stadium, sinking resources into Sam Boyd would benefit no one after next year.
> 
> Owner Mark Davis, for his part, left his options open for ’19. Another Bay Area venue, like the 49ers’ Levi’s Stadium or Cal’s Memorial Stadium, could be in play if the Coliseum isn’t.
> 
> But I wouldn’t discount San Diego. *The Raiders are one of the few teams that could draw crowds doing something like that (moving to a random city for a single year) because of their national fan base and strong Southern California ties. Also, one potential issue for other cities would be to have a practice facility for the Raiders. San Diego actually has one ready to go—the one the Chargers left behind.*

----------


## oyarde

Chargers at Arrowhead tonight . KC is five point favorites in what could be a three point game , tempting even though KC always plays tough at home . I am more tempted by the Over/ Under of 54 . The Chargers avg four TD's a game and give up 3 TD's on avg . KC defense is not very good . KC averages 36 points a game and gives up nearly 4 TD's ( 27 points ) per game . So I figure the Chargers are good for 28 to 31 points and KC should be too meaning the over should be exceeded.

----------


## oyarde

Colts and Vikings both have must wins this week against a couple teams trying to get into the playoffs . This game tonight is a big game for Rivers I think

----------


## Anti Globalist

Picking the Chiefs tonight.

----------


## oyarde

> Picking the Chiefs tonight.


Chargers may not have RB Gordon tonight .

----------


## acptulsa

> Chargers may not have RB Gordon tonight .


And the Chiefs may not have Spencer Ware.  But it seems to have stopped raining.

----------


## oyarde

Tonights fun facts , San Diego Kicker has missed one FG and one XP  , KC Kicker has missed only three FG's of 24 but has missed 4 XP's .

----------


## acptulsa

> Tonights fun facts , San Diego Kicker has missed one FG and one XP  , KC Kicker has missed only three FG's of 24 but has missed 4 XP's .


I don't expect that to improve on this windy night.

If Williams keeps running like that, he'll do what Hunt did--change his name from Spencer Ware to Spencer Who?

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## acptulsa

> 


A chance of what?  Being embarrassed at home by a wild card team?

There are years taking charge of the NFC East is about as impressive as licking a popsickle.

Stuff your Cowboys blather.  I hear enough of it.  The Chiefs are playing.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cowboys are losing their last 3 games and going 8-8.

----------


## acptulsa

Where was this alleged holding?  Are they calling holding for breathing on people now?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> A chance of what?  Being embarrassed at home by a wild card team?
> 
> Stuff your Cowboys blather.  I hear enough of it.  The Chiefs are playing.


Going to the playoffs (not a chance, a certainty) and then losing in the first or second round for lack of a QB (also, unfortunately, a certainty). 

Incidentally: Chargers touchdown

...I can appreciate Chargers fans; they have an underappreciated QB as Dallas once did.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Cowboys are losing their last 3 games and going 8-8.

----------


## oyarde

So far , Chargers beating themselves with two turnovers , trailing by 7 .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> So far , Chargers beating themselves with two turnovers , trailing by 7 .


Yes, though a running game or OL would also help..

It reminds me a bit of the bad old days when Romo had to run for his life every other play.

----------


## acptulsa

> So far , Chargers beating themselves with two turnovers , trailing by 7 .


Oh, really?  And if Rivers wasn't taking chances as he always does, how many of those sacks would have led to punts?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Well, the cinnamon sticks just got 6.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Joe Buck should shut the $#@! up and move to Alaska.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

The Chief's QB is very good at drawing penalties: throwing, not so much.

----------


## acptulsa

> The Chief's QB is very good at drawing penalties: throwing, not so much.


Really?

How does it feel to literally be the only person in the whole country that thinks Mahomes, who can throw deep, throw without planting his feet, throw with either hand, throw overhand or sidearm, and throw without looking, can't throw?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Really?


Really

The tape doesn't lie. I see a young fellow with arm strength who doesn't read the field and doesn't know where to throw the ball. 




> How does it feel to literally be the only person in the whole country that thinks Mahomes, who can throw deep, throw without planting his feet, throw with either hand, throw overhand or sidearm, and throw without looking, can't throw?


The same way it feels to be the only person in the country who knows thinks that both parties are useless..?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Note what's happening now to your defense.

This is how a QB throws a football.

----------


## acptulsa

> The tape doesn't lie. I see a young fellow with arm strength who doesn't read the field and doesn't know where to throw the ball.


Are you at Arrowhead?  Because Fox has yet to show enough of the field for me to make such a pronouncement.  I can't see enough of the coverage.

But I have been watching all year, as they racked up eleven wins--nine with two of their best defenders on the bench.  And I have seen him throw to the right place often enough to rack up 40-50 points a game.

So, you know, whatever, Your Majesty.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Oopsie Daisy 




> Are you at Arrowhead?  Because Fox has yet to  show enough of the field for me to make such a pronouncement.  I can't  see enough of the coverage.
> 
> But I have been watching all year, as they racked up eleven wins--nine  with two of their best defenders on the bench.  And I have seen him  throw to the right place often enough to rack up 40-50 points a game.
> 
> So, you know, whatever, Your Majesty.


I don't ordinarily watch Chiefs games (who on Earth would?). 

But I'm watching this one and I believe my own eyes.

----------


## oyarde

6 more points on the over is in .

----------


## acptulsa

That was a Cowpoke kind of a trick.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

...here comes the championship round; who wants it more?

(I like the swarming action of the Chargers D, looks almost [almost] Dallas-esque)

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Sack lunch

----------


## acptulsa

Don't look now, but both L.A. teams are orders of magnitude better than Dallas.

In fact, the only decent team right now that had anything to do with Dallas left the city about 55 years ago.

----------


## oyarde

Rivers at the KC 39 trailing by 7 , two minute warning .

----------


## oyarde

4 seconds to go , the over is in .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

^^^How bout them?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wow. How can he be that open on that final 2 point conversion?

----------


## oyarde

Oyarde gets paid twice . In the end thats what matters.

----------


## oyarde

It was time for Rivers to make that step .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Joe Buck should shut the $#@! up and move to Alaska.


Does anybody, anywhere, like Joe Buck?

----------


## acptulsa

> Picking the Chiefs tonight.


Well, you were absolutely right for 59 minutes and 56 seconds.




> Does anybody, anywhere, like Joe Buck?


Better than Howard Cosell.

That's a no, by the way.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Does anybody, anywhere, like Joe Buck?


It's probably a deep state conspiracy...

----------


## oyarde

> Does anybody, anywhere, like Joe Buck?


Not that I ever meet

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It's probably a deep state conspiracy...


Illuminati, skull and bones, gay orgies in the Bohemian Grove? You never know.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Illuminati, skull and bones, gay orgies in the Bohemian Grove? You never know.


Sounds like Buck

He must be on someone's payroll; no one could be that dumb and annoying by nature.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Sounds like Buck
> 
> He must be on someone's payroll; no one could be that dumb and annoying by nature.


For most of them its an initiation to ensure future obedience and blackmail material. For Buck, its just another post-game duty...

----------


## acptulsa

It's funny the Chargers are officially the #5 team in the AFC, and if both they and the Chiefs win out and wind up 13-3, will have to go play in someone else's house.

I fully expect those two teams to meet again in the second round of the playoffs.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Despite the problems in Dallas, nothing I saw tonight gives me any concern at all. 

If somehow the Dak-led Cowboys end up in the Superbowl, the AFC looks weak as hell.

----------


## acptulsa

> If somehow the Dak-led Cowboys end up in the Superbowl...


Pfft.

Not even if they learn how to play 3D chess.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Pfft.
> 
> Not even if they learn how to play 3D chess.


D wins championships son.

...really not expecting anything, mind you, but I'm not ruling it out

...but, on the other hand, Dallas has twice beaten the $#@! out of last year's trash-throwing chimp SB winners

----------


## acptulsa

> ...but, on the other hand, Dallas has twice beaten the $#@! out of last year's trash-throwing chimp SB winner's


Oh?  Beating the Eagles gets a team in the game?  It's going to be a mighty crowded game, with at least six teams on the field...

I've known all my life that Cowpoke fans were obnoxious.  But most of them are so quiet during the droughts that I actually thought it was the fair weather fans that were the mouthy ones.  So much for that theory.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Oh?  Beating the Eagles gets a team in the game?


Ordinarily, it gets a team an armored bus out of that post-apocalyptic loser-storm. 

But, they just did (sigh) win the superbowl. 




> It's going to be a mighty crowded game, with at least six teams on the field...


Here's hoping for a Cowboys - Chiefs (a.k.a. Injuns) game; even if you lose, you can learn how an offensive line and running back works.

Wouldn't that be valuable to your people?

...take a blanket and think it over.

----------


## acptulsa

> Here's hoping for a Cowboys - Chiefs (a.k.a. Injuns) game; even if you lose, you can learn how an offensive line and running back works.
> 
> Wouldn't that be valuable to your people?
> 
> ...take a blanket and think it over.


Well, not only were you the one football fan in the nation not paying attention to the huge sacrifice the Chiefs made for the cause of curbing female abuse, you decide to pour out disrespect to natives.  Nice of you to prove what I said about Cowboys fans.

So you watch the Chargers defense struggle to hold the offense which is the toast of the nation, and which scored forty points on the Patriots and fifty points on the Rams.  And the conclusion your lying eyes leads you to jump to is, Patrick Mahomes can't throw and there is no defense in the AFC.  Now, I've seen you plant your Intractable Flag on utterly ridiculous, utterly indefensible positions before.  But this is the first time I've actually seen you _arrive_ at the wrong hill and begin trying in vain to defend it.

It is, as Mr. Spock used to say, fascinating.  Should I give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you had Joe Buck on mute when he told you Mahomes was on track to set the NFL record for touchdown passes in a season?  Or did you hear that bit of relevant data and ignore it in preference for the testimony of your lying eyes?

As a person who is literally, physically surrounded by obnoxious Cowpoke fans, I'd like nothing better than to see these Chiefs rope and brand that team.  Unfortunately, those Pokes of yours have to get past at least one team every inch as good as they are to get a chance to play the Saints or the Rams.  And that will finish them just about a week before they'd have had a shot at the other.  Which makes it all academic.  Doesn't it?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chiefs play at Seattle next week and finish at the Raiders who pushed them the last time they played while the Chargers host the Ravens and finish at Denver who has too many injuries now and could go  winless the rest of the season (Browns, Raiders, and Chargers).  If the Seahawks beat the Chiefs, Chargers should win the division.

----------


## oyarde

Pacers playing pretty tough in Philly tonight , about 3 1/2 to go we are up 102 - 92 .

----------


## acptulsa

> Chiefs play at Seattle next week and finish at the Raiders who pushed them the last time they played while the Chargers host the Ravens and finish at Denver who has too many injuries now and could go  winless the rest of the season (Browns, Raiders, and Chargers).  If the Seahawks beat the Chiefs, Chargers should win the division.


What if the Ravens beat the Chargers?

Baltimore ain't chumps this year.

----------


## oyarde

If the Pacers can figure out a way to match up with the canadians I see no reason we cannot take the East this yr .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Pretty much all the NFL commentators are annoying.  Especially Chris Colinsworth when he does his "Now heres a guy..." monologue.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> What if the Ravens beat the Chargers?
> 
> Baltimore ain't chumps this year.


Of course among their six losses are games to the Browns, Bengals, and Panthers.

----------


## oyarde

Browns are 1 point favorites at Mile High .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Well, not only were you the one football fan in the nation not paying attention to the huge sacrifice the Chiefs made for the cause of curbing female abuse, you decide to pour out disrespect to natives.  Nice of you to prove what I said about Cowboys fans


Unless that's sarcasm, I retract my earlier statement; the Cowboys should not have to play some ridiculous, politically "sensitive" team. 

Let's have football, not victim-ball.

----------


## oyarde

Broncos 13 Browns 10 in the tail end of the Third . Broncos are going to have a tough time winning this with 15 yards rushing .

----------


## oyarde

OK , Browns had to take the three points there and lead by four .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Browns win by 1 and do not cover the spread . The Under will pay at 16 - 17  ( 33 points ), the over was 48 , I doubt anyone took the over at mile high in Dec  at night with two decent defenses .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings lead 21 - 10 at Half  , Colts lead 10 - 0 at Half . Both are must wins for playoffs I would surmise . Cousins has already thrown his pick 6 and got that out of the way so the Vikings have that out of the way . With his 7 lost fumbles this season Cousins in the NFL leader in turnovers .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings getting booed at US Bank stadium after a 50 yard pick 6  , a Miami  opening third quarter kickoff return for TD and a three and out 6 yard catch on 3rd & 10

----------


## oyarde

Colts lead 17 - 0 , dallas 3rd & 4 at own 45 in the Third . Vikings lead 24 - 17 after a FG after a 69 yard punt return. Packer 14 Bears 14 .

----------


## oyarde

Colts lead 20 - 0 with 16 1/2 to play . One more score should put it away . Great game today so far from Vikings defense which has given up just three points to Miami offense.

----------


## euphemia

We are watching a little bit behind.  At the half, Titans lead 7-0.  Derrick Henry knocking Giants down like they are toys.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm liking the Colts destroying the Cowboys.

----------


## euphemia

We are happy to see Tennessee beat anyone.  If it’s a Super Bowl winning QB, well, that wouldn’t be the first one this season.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings lead 27 - 17 with 13 minutes to play . Vikings have rushed for 169 yards .

----------


## euphemia

Derrick Henry was over 100 yards before halftime.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings ball about midfield leading by ten with twelve to play . Colts lead 23 - 0 with 7 to play . Vikings kicker is 5 for 5 on all kicks that might be a first for this season .

----------


## acptulsa

> I'm liking the Colts destroying the Cowboys.


It's a blast!

It's a good thing there's no such thing as defense in the AFC!

----------


## euphemia

Henry skates in for a TD.  Titans 14, Giants 0.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 34 - miami 17 on the 40 yard TD pass Cousins to Robinson , ten minutes to play , Colts ball  at own 40 leading 23 - 0 with 4 to play .

----------


## oyarde

GB's Rogers should probably retire why he has his health . That franchise is going nowhere  , probably lose next season six times to Bears , Vikings and Lions .

----------


## oyarde

Seven sacks today I think for the Vikings , Dolphins QB has about 69 yards passing before the sacks so say under 20 net .

----------


## oyarde

> Henry skates in for a TD.  Titans 14, Giants 0.


Playing some pretty tough D today to go with that .

----------


## euphemia

> Playing some pretty tough D today to go with that .


Right you are, my friend.  I’m very pleased to see them play so well.  Supposedly the Titans practiced with balls soaked in soapy water to help them in game conditions. Working so far.

----------


## oyarde

Colts 23 Cowboys O  , Final . Marlon Mack 27 carries 139 yards , 2 TD's , 5 yard avg .

----------


## oyarde

9 sacks today for Vikings D which has played well as of late .

----------


## oyarde

With a First down at the two minute warning at the Dolphins 33 I expect the Vikings will run out the clock leading 41 - 17 .

----------


## oyarde

Over 200 yards rushing from Vikings two RB's combined today , I'll take it .

----------


## oyarde

I think the Vikings will finish 9 - 6 - 1 but Seattle gets 9th win today I think . Rams Saints and Bears so  Rams & Saints will have home and thats where it will end up , one of those two . Eastern division does not count . San Diego and KC are the best two AFC teams with the nod on the defense going to Chargers but the patriots will be around , hopefully not for long .

----------


## oyarde

Bengals and Falcons win as expected .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Colts , Titans & Ravens will all be competing for the last AFC playoff spot assuming Steelers win division . Pats , KC  & Chargers are what looks to be others . I think the clear edge goes to Chargers & KC , Steelers will not be playing many home games so I would not expect them to go far , they are usually a different team when not at home .

----------


## acptulsa

It's not exactly typical for the first two AFC teams to clinch playoff spots to be in the same division.

----------


## oyarde

Sunday night football in the Coliseum .

----------


## euphemia

> Looks like Colts , Titans & Ravens will all be competing for the last AFC playoff spot assuming Steelers win division . Pats , KC  & Chargers are what looks to be others . I think the clear edge goes to Chargers & KC , Steelers will not be playing many home games so I would not expect them to go far , they are usually a different team when not at home .


Our Titans will need some help if they are going to make it.  They are going to have to win out and someone else will have to lose. I don’t keep up with all the stats.  What I know is that there are not enough games left for the Titans to make it unless someone barely ahead of them loses a game or two.

----------


## oyarde

4 1/2 to Half Philly will have the ball trailing the Rams 6 - 10 . I think they have to put some points on the board now if they want to stay in this .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles answer , lead 13 - 10 one minute to half .

----------


## acptulsa

> Our Titans will need some help if they are going to make it.  They are going to have to win out and someone else will have to lose. I don’t keep up with all the stats.  What I know is that there are not enough games left for the Titans to make it unless someone barely ahead of them loses a game or two.


You'll be wanting to root against the Ravens and Colts.  They'd both have to lose a game; their records overall are the same, but the Ravens and Colts have more wins within the AFC.  If all those three lose a game, Miami could be back in it.

----------


## oyarde

> You'll be wanting to root against the Ravens and Colts.  They'd both have to lose a game; their records overall are the same, but the Ravens and Colts have more wins within the AFC.  If all those three lose a game, Miami could be back in it.


I generally root against the ravens so I will continue that .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles starting to look in control now , leading 20 - 13 after trailing 10 - 6 .

----------


## acptulsa

> I generally root against the ravens so I will continue that .


I generally don't think about the Ravens.  And unless Seattle pulls off the upset at home, I probably won't start.




> Eagles starting to look in control now , leading 20 - 13 after trailing 10 - 6 .


Philly wants the East real bad.

----------


## euphemia

> You'll be wanting to root against the Ravens and Colts.  They'd both have to lose a game; their records overall are the same, but the Ravens and Colts have more wins within the AFC.  If all those three lose a game, Miami could be back in it.


Definitely.  I don’t have bad will toward either team, but I want our Titans to do well.  Remember last year when Mariota caught his own pass?

Actually the Titans play the Colts in two weeks.  Redskins next week.

----------


## oyarde

I dunno what that Rams 3rd and 1 play was , QB falls down , gets up throws a pick , but they might want to scrap that from the playbook .......

----------


## oyarde

Rams down 17 rolling out the fake punt , Johnny Hecker pass .

----------


## acptulsa

> Definitely.  I don’t have bad will toward either team, but I want our Titans to do well.  Remember last year when Mariota caught his own pass?


That was hilarious!  Sorry they threw a flag.  I wonder what would happen if a team tried to declare the quarterback an eligible receiver?




> Actually the Titans play the Colts in two weeks.  Redskins next week.


They do.  If the Chargers beat the Ravens, that very game could decide who goes to the playoffs.

Don't expect oyarde to root against the Colts.  But I'd be happy to.

----------


## oyarde

Rams were 14 point favorites , looking like soon to be down by 24 .

----------


## oyarde

> That was hilarious!  Sorry they threw a flag.  I wonder what would happen if a team tried to declare the quarterback an eligible receiver?
> 
> 
> 
> They do.  If the Chargers beat the Ravens, that very game could decide who goes to the playoffs.
> 
> Don't expect oyarde to root against the Colts.  But I'd be happy to.


Yeah , I am thinking that game will be just the first playoff game , a play in game so to speak .

----------


## acptulsa

> Yeah , I am thinking that game will be just the first playoff game , a play in game so to speak .


The Pick the Wildcard Round.

I'm still entertained that no AFC division is clinched, but two playoff spots are.  The West is certainly The AFC Division.

Fifth seed my ass.  They _ought_ to give first round bye and home field to two West teams this year.

----------


## oyarde

Rams down two TD's , 6 1/2 to play , they have two timeouts . Personally , I have seen nothing to make me think they can recover from that third quarter .

----------


## oyarde

> The Pick the Wildcard Round.
> 
> I'm still entertained that no AFC division is clinched, but two playoff spots are.  The West is certainly The AFC Division.
> 
> Fifth seed my ass.  They _ought_ to give first round bye and home field to two West teams this year.


Yeah seedings could just go by overall record with division record and head to head as tiebreakers .

----------


## oyarde

Philly will have the ball just under 4 minutes , a FG  or a few first downs would put this away .

----------


## oyarde

LOL , so the eagles come up with two penalties and a punt , then recover the fumbled punt . Ya , Saints look like clear favorites in the NFC now .

----------


## oyarde

I think the Panthers need to try and stretch the field and get some big plays from the WR's tonight .

----------


## oyarde

Saints avg 34 points per game and Panthers avg 24 per game , Saints are 7 point favorites and the over is 51 .

----------


## oyarde

Brees has thrown only four interceptions all season and lost one fumble so I do not think the Panthers can expect to get turnovers . They will have to generate offense .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I need the Colts to win, Ravens to lose, and Titans to lose.

----------


## phill4paul

> Saints avg 34 points per game and Panthers avg 24 per game , Saints are 7 point favorites and the over is 51 .


  Panthers fans are really pumped up. I don't think the Panthers will pull it off. On the plus side it is a home game. Probably a good game to watch. I will record.

----------


## oyarde

> Panthers fans are really pumped up. I don't think the Panthers will pull it off. On the plus side it is a home game. Probably a good game to watch. I will record.


Is is storming there or something ? Why would the over be so low ? Should be more like 59 or something .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Nick Foles be like "Honey cancel our winter vacation. I have a team to take to the SB again."

----------


## oyarde

Panthers no first half penalties . Cam has not lost a fumble this season it looks like .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Terrible weekend for Dallas fans...

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Vegas had this , at this point I do not expect the Over to exceed 43 .

----------


## oyarde

If the Vikings win the next two as I expect and the defense continues to play as well as they have in the past few weeks we will see . Obviously Rams and Saints played best football in first half of season . Saints cannot get WR production suddenly ( also a Panther problem ) .

----------


## Zippyjuan

What happened with the Saints high scoring offense which averages 34 points a game? Three weeks in a row they have scored six or fewer points in the first half. Zero vs Dallas (losing 13- 10), three vs Tampa Bay (the Saints did come back to win that one 28- 14) and six this week (trailing Carolina 7-6 after three quarters).

Saints get the lead with a 4th quarter TD.  Go for two but it is intercepted and returned by the Panthers for two. Lead 12-9 instead of 14-7.

----------


## oyarde

Panthers at midfield with 10 to play , trail by 3 .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> What happened with the Saints high scoring offense which averages 34 points a game? Three weeks in a row they have scored six or fewer points in the first half. Zero vs Dallas (losing 13- 10), three vs Tampa Bay (the Saints did come back to win that one 28- 14) and six this week (trailing Carolina 7-6 after three quarters).
> 
> Saints get the lead with a 4th quarter TD.  Go for two but it is intercepted and returned by the Panthers for two. Lead 12-9 instead of 14-7.


Looks like it's heading to OT....

P.S. Nevermind, I read the play-by-play wrong, Saints are about to win (barely).

As for the underlined, that would be tenacious D.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Panthers got one more shot. Saints on the one yardline but fumble the ball into the endzone and out of bounds. About a minute and a half to go 80 yards.  FG needed to tie. No time outs left. But stopped on their own 39 yardline.  Saints win.

----------


## oyarde

Both those defenses played very well tonight . The offenses should be working at a car wash or something on day off for punishment .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Both those defenses played very well tonight . The offenses should be working at a car wash or something on day off for punishment .


I'd rather watch the cheerleading squads perform that penance.

----------


## phill4paul

> Is is storming there or something ? Why would the over be so low ? Should be more like 59 or something .


  Fog I think. No rain overnight. I watched the highlights on my phone at work. Cam screwed the pooch with that end zone interception right before half. They are out of the running. Cam is going to have to work on his long game. He can't just rely on the short. I fear with his shoulder injury he may never get it back. Might be time to go on a QB hunt for the Panthers.

----------


## oyarde

Pacers looking for win # 21 tonight .

----------


## oyarde

After an awful first half , Pacers missed three free throws and missed 11 three point shots , they trail by one .

----------


## oyarde

Chargers leading the way with 7 Pro Bowl selections

----------


## oyarde

Bucs , Raiders and Bills have no Pro Bowl players . Looks like Brady got Lucks spot in the AFC .

----------


## oyarde

The Vikings have two Linebackers a WR and a Safety .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver's season may be over but they still set a record by having the first ever undrafted player on offense to make it to the Pro Bowl in his rookie season. Von Miller was his only other teammate to be selected. 

https://sports.yahoo.com/broncos-lin...3633--nfl.html




> *Broncos' Lindsay becomes 1st undrafted offensive Pro Bowler*
> 
> ENGLEWOOD, Colo. (AP) -- Snubbed from the combine and in the 2018 draft, Denver Broncos running back Phillip Lindsay is the first undrafted offensive player in NFL history to make the Pro Bowl as a rookie.
> 
> ''I am so blessed ... It is a tremendous honor and I am so thankful to all of Broncos Country for supporting and believing in me this season,'' Lindsay wrote in his thank-you post on Instagram Tuesday after the league announced the roster for the all-star game next month in Orlando, Florida.
> 
> Excluding special teams players, the only other undrafted rookie to make the Pro Bowl was Dallas Cowboys defensive back Everson Walls in 1981. A Grambling alum, Walls went on to make three more Pro Bowls in a 14-year NFL career.
> 
> Lindsay grew up in Aurora, Colorado, attended Denver South High School and starred at the University of Colorado.
> ...

----------


## oyarde

Colts have won 7 of 8  and have to win the last two and need a baltimore loss . That is what happens when you start 1 - 5 .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers miss five free throws tonight , lose by three after scoring just 11 fourth quarter points . Great three quarters  and then WTF .

----------


## oyarde

NFL will suspend pats wide rec Gordon .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Is anyone really surprised?  Even Belichick can't get Gordon off weed.

----------


## oyarde

> Is anyone really surprised?  Even Belichick can't get Gordon off weed.


No Randy Moss numbers for Gordon .

----------


## oyarde

> Is anyone really surprised?  Even Belichick can't get Gordon off weed.


He even says something to the effect today that he will be mental without it .

----------


## Anti Globalist

So this pretty much confirms that Gordons career is over.  How funny.  Throwing away your football career because of marijuana.  All the other NFL players abide by not smoking it.  Why can't Gordon do it?  Because hes soft as a pillow mentally.

----------


## euphemia

Who saw our Titans win today?

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Who saw our Titans win today?


I did and I wasn't happy about it.  I needed both the Titans and the Ravens to lose so the Colts can get the wild card.

----------


## euphemia

The Titans play the Colts next week. It didn’t go so well for the Titans last time.  Our Titans are not the most talented team for sure, but they seem to embrace creativity.

----------


## oyarde

Colts , Titans and Vikings all win as expected .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Colts , Titans and Vikings all win as expected .


Thank God Eli threw that interception.

----------


## oyarde

> Thank God Eli threw that interception.


Giants may be the easiest team to make a big turnaround with next season .

----------


## euphemia

The quiet whispers are that the Titans should be looking around for Mariota’s replacement..what they should be looking for is an offensive line.  The one they have now is pretty ridiculous.

----------


## oyarde

> The quiet whispers are that the Titans should be looking around for Mariota’s replacement..what they should be looking for is an offensive line.  The one they have now is pretty ridiculous.


You are right , that is what they should be drafting.

----------


## oyarde

If the Colts win next week it would be  9 wins of last ten to close the season.

----------


## euphemia

> You are right , that is what they should be drafting.


I can be dumb as dirt about some things, but this one is plain as day.

----------


## acptulsa

> Of course among their six losses are games to the Browns, Bengals, and Panthers.


Told you so, Zippy.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Can't wait for that Colts Titans game next Sunday.

----------


## oyarde

> Can't wait for that Colts Titans game next Sunday.


Should be a good one .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Should be a good one .


I can't decide if I want that game to be a close game or the Colts to completely blow out the Titans out.

----------


## oyarde

> I can't decide if I want that game to be a close game or the Colts to completely blow out the Titans out.


This time of year blowouts seem unlikely in division games.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> This time of year blowouts seem unlikely in division games.


True.  Can't afford to get blown out when your season is on the line.

----------


## oyarde

One more win and the Browns finish over .500 .

----------


## oyarde

Broncos should move to 7 - 8 tomorrow after facing a Raiders team that should be one of the biggest disappointments in modern times .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Broncos should move to 7 - 8 tomorrow after facing a Raiders team that should be one of the biggest disappointments in modern times .


Don’t count the Raiders out tomorrow.

Speaking of the Raiders, I believe we just saw the final play of Janichokeski’s NFL career.

----------


## oyarde

Had the bears lost today as they should have and had the Vikings won the earlier meeting this season as they should have the bears - Vikings game next week would have been for the division title .Vikings need to dig down deep and find something and finish this season on the three game win streak . The defense has been playing great .

----------


## oyarde

So far , no truth to the rumors the packers will hold open tryouts  to city residents for GM next yr .

----------


## Anti Globalist

My brother was telling me theres a rumor that Tom Brady is playing with a torn ACL and thats why the Patriots are 10-5.

----------


## oyarde

KC still not able to overcome those two first half turnovers , trail by 7 , 1:20 to play on side kick coming .

----------


## Origanalist

> KC still not able to overcome those two first half turnovers , trail by 7 , 1:20 to play on side kick coming .


Result; Seachickens in the playoffs, Chiefs now tied for first in their division and the AFC with the loss.

----------


## oyarde

> Result; Seachickens in the playoffs, Chiefs now tied for first in their division and the AFC with the loss.


Yes the Seachickens are in but your post was #666 in the thread so ........

----------


## Origanalist

> Yes the Seachickens are in but your post was #666 in the thread so ........


That's not what my screen reads.

----------


## acptulsa

> Yes the Seachickens are in but your post was #666 in the thread so ........


According to my display, #666 was your post announcing my team was about to lose.

----------


## oyarde

You guys must not have the deluxe version .

----------


## Origanalist

> You guys must not have the deluxe version .


When I try to pay for a "membership" the only option provided is Paypal which I don't use.

----------


## oyarde

> When I try to pay for a "membership" the only option provided is Paypal which I don't use.


I was a little disappointed anyway  , I thought there would be a bar and a free first beer , maybe some cocktail shrimp .......

----------


## Anti Globalist

I see the Chiefs are in playoff form by losing games.  Possibly one and done once the playoffs start?

----------


## oyarde

Vikings open as five point favorites over the Bears who struggled to put up 14 points in San Fran .

----------


## oyarde

> I see the Chiefs are in playoff form by losing games.  Possibly one and done once the playoffs start?


I think they will win if they are at Arrowhead .

----------


## acptulsa

> I think they will win if they are at Arrowhead .


And assuming you're right, they won't have to play anywhere else for more than a month.

----------


## Anti Globalist

How funny that the Steelers have to rely on the Browns beating the Ravens to ensure they'll still go to the playoffs.

----------


## acptulsa

> How funny that the Steelers have to rely on the Browns beating the Ravens to ensure they'll still go to the playoffs.


It's even stranger that it could actually happen.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Told you so, Zippy.


You were right.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I see the Chiefs are in playoff form by losing games.  Possibly one and done once the playoffs start?


They finish the season at home vs the Raiders- probably won't lose that one. Chiefs do seem to have problems on defense vs the run.  Mahomes needs 184 yards passing to reach 5,000 yards in a season.

----------


## acptulsa

> You were right.


Well, Merry Christmas!  I was beginning to think they gave you the holidays off.




> They finish the season at home vs the Raiders- probably won't lose that one. Chiefs do seem to have problems on defense vs the run.  Mahomes needs 184 yards passing to reach 5,000 yards in a season.


I'm actually kind of relieved Seattle did that.  The Chiefs' playoff record after thirteen-win seasons is... unfortunate.  Gives me triskadekaphobia.

At least it wasn't a division game.  Right, Zip?

----------


## oyarde

If the Seahawks win next week they are the 5th seed if the Vikings win they are 6th seed and will move to Seattles spot of five seed if they win and seattle loses . Dallas is four seed. Eagles are out if Vikings win .

----------


## oyarde

Colts are in if they win as six seed which would make them 9 - 1  to close the season before the playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

I think the Saints are the team to beat in the NFC . Chicago has no chance of scoring enough to beat a good team on the road in my opinion . Rams have played best ball already and again will not beat a good team on the road . Vikings and Seahawks can beat anyone on a given day but are not going to string together multiple road wins is my guess .

----------


## oyarde

I think NFC would be current super bowl favorites .

----------


## acptulsa

> Colts are in if they win as six seed which would make them 9 - 1  to close the season before the playoffs.


They could even take the division, if the Jaguars beat the Texans.

----------


## oyarde

> It's even stranger that it could actually happen.


Browns , winners of three in a row with a win go from winless last season to over .500 this season . baltimore is 6 point home favorites . I am taking the Browns to cover .

----------


## oyarde

I still have no clue why the Chargers laid down Sunday . I took San Fran , the Vikings , Titans , Falcons and Rams and got them all but one ( 4 out of 5 ) .

----------


## acptulsa

> I still have no clue why the Chargers laid down Sunday .


I don't either.  Of course, I had no clue that they laid down Sunday.  I thought they did that Saturday.

----------


## oyarde

> I don't either.  Of course, I had no clue that they laid down Sunday.  I thought they did that Saturday.


Yeah , Sat . , I am old I rarely know what day it is .

----------


## acptulsa

> Yeah , Sat . , I am old I rarely know what day it is .


Well, it's Christmas Eve.  A good day to be young at heart.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'll say this about the Browns.  Of all the QBs they've drafted over the years, Mayfield is definitely the most promising.  Remember that he didn't play the first 2 weeks of the season.  Had he played the whole season, is it possible that their record could have been 8-6-1 right now and the match against the Ravens next week could determine who goes to the playoffs?

----------


## oyarde

Oh yes the Browns should have won the division . It was there for the taking . baltimore is not very good and Ben is only capable of playing well half the time .

----------


## oyarde

If the Browns win the division next yr I will get a Browns T shirt with the old logo on it and wear it all week during the Vikings bye week and gift it to Danke after.

----------


## oyarde

> I'll say this about the Browns.  Of all the QBs they've drafted over the years, Mayfield is definitely the most promising.  Remember that he didn't play the first 2 weeks of the season.  Had he played the whole season, is it possible that their record could have been 8-6-1 right now and the match against the Ravens next week could determine who goes to the playoffs?


Browns were 9 - 6 -1 last time they won a division title .

----------


## Anti Globalist

If the Browns go to the playoffs next season, it'll be the first time they go to the playoffs since 2002.

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys coach - GM jerry jones says cowboys will not rest starters .

----------


## oyarde

Raiders home games will be played in London next season is the grapevine .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I'm not sure if I want the Eagles to make the playoffs or not. 

On the one hand, it would be terrific if Dallas had a chance to beat them (for a 3rd time).

On the other hand, it might be even funnier if the "champs" didn't make the playoffs at all.

----------


## acptulsa

> Don’t count the Raiders out tomorrow.


Never count those bastards out.

I just hope they don't revert to their "if they make a good play injure them" team tradition next week.

That said, the Denver Burros deserve the drubbing they're getting.

----------


## oyarde

> Dont count the Raiders out tomorrow.
> 
> Speaking of the Raiders, I believe we just saw the final play of Janichokeskis NFL career.


Raiders had not lead by 14 all season until today .

----------


## Anti Globalist

How the Oakland Raiders have fallen.  Gruden trading away all their best players while having an owner with a haircut that makes him look like a 10 year old spoiled brat.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Raiders had not lead by 14 all season until today .


Didn't expect Denver to win but down 17-0 at the half?  (Denver has a ton of injuries on a team which has some good players but no depth).  Broncos should have had an easy run to close out the season- they beat the Steelers and Chargers in back to back weeks and their next three games were against teams which at that time had a combined seven wins (49ers, Cleveland, and the Raiders).  Lose all three.  End the misery next week at San Diego.  Then the new coach hunt begins.

----------


## oyarde

> Didn't expect Denver to win but down 17-0 at the half?  (Denver has a ton of injuries on a team which has some good players but no depth).  Broncos should have had an easy run to close out the season- they beat the Steelers and Chargers in back to back weeks and their next three games were against teams which at that time had a combined seven wins (49ers, Cleveland, and the Raiders).  Lose all three.  End the misery next week at San Diego.  Then the new coach hunt begins.


Broncos need to get some receivers before next season .

----------


## oyarde

19 minutes to play , Broncos trail by 10 , the real difference in this game being the 99 yard TD punt return the Broncos gave up .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Undrafted rookie Phillip Lindsay went over 1000 yards for the season before injuring his wrist in the second half.  He needs 68 more yards (vs the Chargers) to break the rookie season rushing record for an undrafted player.  (Eric Dickerson who was drafted holds the rookie record with 1808 yards for the Rams in 1983).   He is the first undrafted rookie on offense to make the Pro Bowl in his rookie season.  A true local hero- he went to high school in Denver and college at the University of Colorado where he set several records. 

Bengals said to be interested in Denver coach Vance Joseph to be their Defensive Coordinator. As a coach, Joseph led Denver to five wins last year and six this season (assuming they are unable to beat the Chargers again). He is likely going to need a new job.

Update: Lindsay's injury is ligament damage and a possible fracture of a small bone in the wrist.  Won't play next week and will miss his first Pro Bowl.

More update: Having surgery. Out three to four months.

----------


## oyarde

Right now I am thinking the Pacers should be able to take the East .

----------


## oyarde

Diggs needs 26 Rec yards today to go over 1000 , Thielen  is at 1335 yards . Murray and Cook have averaged 4.37 yards per carry this season combined and a total of 1136 yards rushing . TE Rudolph enters today with 60 catches . Go Vikings !

----------


## Anti Globalist

Hate that the Colts Titans isn't on until tonight.  I won't be able to stay up to see the end of the game.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Hate that the Colts Titans isn't on until tonight.  I won't be able to stay up to see the end of the game.


Ouch. That game has more riding on it for both teams than any game this week. A great way to end the season. I hope the game is good.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> How the Oakland Raiders have fallen.  Gruden trading away all their best players while having an owner with a haircut that makes him look like a 10 year old spoiled brat.


Getting rid of the GM was the final move. It's Grudens team now and he is going to build with draft picks and salary cap. Lost in all this is the season Carr is having. The team isn't that good and he's hitting 68% and just a handful of pics while being constantly pressured. 8th worst in sack percentage. I wasn't sold on Carr until this season.

----------


## oyarde

Lions looking to close out with a victory .

----------


## oyarde

I was hoping for a good showing from Jacksonville .

----------


## oyarde

Seven minutes remaining in the Third , Packers have ten rushing yards ( 11 yd run by backup QB Kizer ) .

----------


## oyarde

Lions move to 4 - o in past two years against Packers  with a combined score of 127 - 51 .

----------


## euphemia

We tried to watch some of the Jacksonville game and then the Giants game, but there was nothing interesting going on.

----------


## oyarde

> We tried to watch some of the Jacksonville game and then the Giants game, but there was nothing interesting going on.


Giants once trailed 14 - 0 , have the ball now with a minute to go at midfield and can win with a FG trailing 35 - 36 .

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers over the Saints 33-14. Allen played a good game as QB. And then suffered an injury to shoulder. Panthers sent in their last QB Gilbert. Cam, Heineke and now Allen. So bad that had something happened to Gilbert, McCaffrey would have been sent in as QB.

----------


## oyarde

Over on the Vikings game is 40. That is tempting .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings trailing 13 - 3 about a minute to Half . If the Vikings do not win , Eagles will be at Bears for playoff game I think after they beat Redskins today . Vikings do win they would be at Chicago again for playoff game I think.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings cut it to  three with about 16 minutes to play  with the 92 yard TD drive . Diggs at 999 Rec yards on the season with the TD catch , 100 receptions for the season . He and Thielen at or over 100 receptions should be the first time in team history more than one Rec has reached that .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings O line and play calling just not good enough for the playoffs this year . The Defense kept them in this game after two big plays they gave up in the entire first two or three quarters but the Vikings offense just unable to produce . Congratulations to the bears for winning the division , been awhile for them I imagine . Bradford broke the NFL QB completion percentage record two seasons ago behind that crappy O line but he knew to get the ball out quick . Vikings defense held the bears to 13 points in the first three quarters . If you are at home , in the NFC North and you have to win to advance and your defense holds them to 13 over the first three , you have to score enough to win that .

----------


## oyarde

Cousins finished 20 - 33  132 yards , TD sacked four times . Not good enough . Hopefully Zimmer understands they are going to have to draft some O linemen . Having those exceptional skills players could pay off then if they can get some blocking and improved play calling .

----------


## oyarde

Browns need about 25 yards for FG range to win this , trail by 2 near midfield with  1 1/2 to play .

----------


## Origanalist

Seachickens win, going to play the Cowgirls in Dallas.

----------


## Anti Globalist

How funny would it be if the Eagles go to the Super Bowl again and win with Foles?  I'd be a pretty awkward situation for Wentz.  I'd be like if your ex girlfriend won the lottery twice and you're with your current girlfriend like "Well at least you're prettier."

----------


## oyarde

Browns will cover the spread it looks like .

----------


## oyarde

> Seachickens win, going to play the Cowgirls in Dallas.


I hope you win

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm ready to see Dallas go one and done again like they have done for the past few years.

----------


## Origanalist

> I hope you win


I think they will. Doubt they will go any further though.

----------


## oyarde

> I think they will. Doubt they will go any further though.


Ya I doubt they can string together two road wins . That Dallas Defense looked not very good today and that is the strength of that team .

----------


## acptulsa

Only one more game in Los Angeles.

----------


## acptulsa

That was cute.  A reverse return.

----------


## euphemia

It could be going a whole lot worse for our Titans behind 24-27 with about 11 minutes to go.  We might not win, but they are definitely playing with some courage.

----------


## euphemia

Turnover.  Dagnabbit.

----------


## oyarde

Marlon Mack over a 100 yards I think for the fourth time in this 11 game run of the Colts .

----------


## oyarde

Titans very game tonight as expected . They capitalized on a couple Colts mistakes and a lot of Colts penalties and made the most of them to stay in it after getting down 14 early . If I was a Titans fan I would be proud of them . They went without the starting QB .

----------


## oyarde

Winning 10 of 11 I think the Colts should not be underdogs in Houston next week .

----------


## oyarde

Colts will be second playoff team since 1970 to start 1 - 5 .

----------


## euphemia

> Titans very game tonight as expected . They capitalized on a couple Colts mistakes and a lot of Colts penalties and made the most of them to stay in it after getting down 14 early . If I was a Titans fan I would be proud of them . They went without the starting QB .


We are.  I wish they had finished with a little more dignity.   Five unsportsmanlike conduct penalties in a row is embarrassing.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Colts are going to the playoffs.  I don't expect them to go very far though.  Maybe they'll beat the Texans but after that they'll probably lose.

----------


## oyarde

> Colts are going to the playoffs.  I don't expect them to go very far though.  Maybe they'll beat the Texans but after that they'll probably lose.


They are so hot right now I dunno , I think they can beat the Texans , then I would have to see who they have and where they play ...... it is really just good seeing Luck back doing what he does .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> They are so hot right now I dunno , I think they can beat the Texans , then I would have to see who they have and where they play ...... it is really just good seeing Luck back doing what he does .


You got that right.  He has the second most touchdowns this season behind Mahomes.  I remember a lot of people saying that Luck was washed up since the last couple of seasons the Colts had were pretty bad.

----------


## acptulsa

> They are so hot right now I dunno , I think they can beat the Texans , then I would have to see who they have and where they play ...... it is really just good seeing Luck back doing what he does .


If they beat Houston, they go see if they can match touchdowns with Mahomes.




> You got that right.  He has the second most touchdowns this season behind Mahomes.  I remember a lot of people saying that Luck was washed up since the last couple of seasons the Colts had were pretty bad.


I'm not saying quarterbacks aren't important, or that it isn't nice to have a good one.  But quarterbacks "carrying teams in their backs" is a myth people take way, way too seriously.

It takes a team to win a football game.

----------


## H_H

> Maybe I missed it, but it seems nobody started a threat this year, so here it is.


Why do I find myself very much doubting that neo-reactionary, Moldbug-reading R3v "Jacobin Monarchy Now!" Three-p.-Oh is a big football fan.

Just drinking da Bud, snarfin' dem chips, watchin' da game.  Eh, 3PO?

_"How About Dem Local Sportsball Team?"_

----------


## Anti Globalist

Also if anyone is expecting Mike Tomlin to be fired, don't.  The steelers don't fire their coaches.  They've had 3 coaches in total over their lustrous history.  Expect Tomlin to be there for at least 30 years.

----------


## acptulsa

> Why do I find myself very much doubting that neo-reactionary, Moldbug-reading R3v "Jacobin Monarchy Now!" Three-p.-Oh is a big football fan.


I don't know.  But if you knew as many Cowboys fans as I do, you'd realize a very large number of them are monarchists.  These would have no trouble with their team being named Hereditary Super Bowl Champs for Eternity, no matter how much suspense and excitement went by the wayside.

----------


## H_H

> I don't know.  But if you knew as many Cowboys fans as I do, you'd realize a very large number of them are monarchists.  These would have no trouble with their team being named Hereditary Super Bowl Champs for Eternity, no matter how much suspense and excitement went by the wayside.


:^D

LOL

----------


## oyarde

Cardinals fire coach . Not sure why anyone would even want that job . You play in the desert , have no QB and downhill from there . Lowlife Bucs are interviewing Vikings Def Coord . Not really good news for Zimmer or the Vikings . UCLA even fired Steve Alford . The decline there will now get worse , he was the only class thing about that program , they should probably drop basketball . Next Bucs coach will be stuck with Winston at QB so not a really attractive job . Dolphins , Broncos and Jets all fire coaches . Dolphins will be a rebuild job , Jets job comes with the Darnold at QB so not attractive positions . Broncos being the good job here and easiest improvement , get to play the Raiders twice too and they will still be awful . Say you cannot beat the Chargers or KC you still could work your way to win 12  for the second wild card . Bengals job is open too , not as promising as the Browns job . Ravens and Steelers look to be in decline .

----------


## Anti Globalist

I hope Vance Joseph had the time of his life while he was coaching for Denver.

----------


## oyarde

> I hope Vance Joseph had the time of his life while he was coaching for Denver.


I would not consider that firing justified and it will hurt bringing the next one in even though it is by far the best opening .

----------


## oyarde

No rumors of any changes in under achieving Detroit and we know there will be none by the steelers .

----------


## otherone

> I don't know.  But if you knew as many Cowboys fans as I do, you'd realize a very large number of them are monarchists.  These would have no trouble with their team being named Hereditary Super Bowl Champs for Eternity, no matter how much suspense and excitement went by the wayside.


The fans from Dallas are great.  The out of state cockroach fans are the obnoxious ones.  Most of them had crushes on Aikman 25 years ago and continue carrying the torch.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I hope Vance Joseph had the time of his life while he was coaching for Denver.


One of Denver's problems is instability.  New coaches every couple years.  New assistants almost every year.  Changing QBs almost yearly. Elway is trying to win this year every year and not allowing people a chance to learn to work together and develop.  You need that with the coaching staff, the offensive lines, and at QB.  Denver had some good games against good teams but they had no depth.  Once the starters went down (or were traded), the quality dropped of quickly. Back to back weeks they beat the Steelers and the Chargers.  The next three games were against teams which at that time had only won two games each.  Broncos lost all of them.




> But the bottom line is that the Broncos just finished their eighth season with Elway in his current job. *They have had three head coaches, five offensive coordinators (including two in 2017) and four defensive coordinators, and now more change is coming* with Joseph’s firing.
> 
> That is the kind of turnover seen in teams that don’t win, teams that are constantly trying to find their way. And recently, the Broncos have been that kind of team.
> 
> It’s pretty clear that the Broncos, Elway and the head coach to be named later need to figure out what they want the team's identity to be and commit to the plan. Otherwise, all parties involved will be going through this exercise once again, far sooner than they’d like.


http://www.espn.com/blog/denver-bron...elway-to-blame

----------


## oyarde

> One of Denver's problems is instability.  New coaches every couple years.  New assistants almost every year.  Changing QBs almost yearly. Elway is trying to win this year every year and not allowing people a chance to learn to work together and develop.  You need that with the coaching staff, the offensive lines, and at QB.  Denver had some good games against good teams but they had no depth.  Once the starters went down (or were traded), the quality dropped of quickly. Back to back weeks they beat the Steelers and the Chargers.  The next three games were against teams which at that time had only won two games each.  Broncos lost all of them.


I agree they need to add , draft some rec.'s but otherwise they should be able to win games with what they have . Stability is important . They need a playbook /Off Coord that play to the O line , RB & QB's strengths .

----------


## Anti Globalist

You know what, I'm happy Dallas got to the playoffs.  Means they can keep that idiot Garret for another season.

----------


## oyarde

Jets are talking to packers ex coach . He takes that job he is going to need an experienced QB or that team is going nowhere . Previous Jets guy was a defensive guy and that would end .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Jags are cleaning house and all of Zimmers coaches are getting interviews places

----------


## Anti Globalist

Its gonna be awkward for me if it ends up being a Bears-Colts Super Bowl.  I'm the only Colts fan in my house.

----------


## oyarde

Colts are currently listed as two point underdogs  . That is all winning 10 of 11 gets you .

----------


## oyarde

> Its gonna be awkward for me if it ends up being a Bears-Colts Super Bowl.  I'm the only Colts fan in my house.


Easy choice for me as a Vikings , Colts fan .

----------


## oyarde

The Ravens , having just beat the Browns by 2 are now three point favorites over the Chargers who are getting no respect .

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens also getting no respect , they are three point underdogs to the winner of the worst division in football .

----------


## oyarde

Bears are 6 1/2 point favorites , probably the only spread that makes a lot of sense .

----------


## oyarde

Colts have now moved to 1 point favorites .

----------


## oyarde

Colts out early 7 - 0 on opening drive . That is the way I like it .

----------


## oyarde

Colts ball . Go Colts .

----------


## oyarde

Colts get to do this at home next season once they win the AFC South .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 2nd & Goal at the Two .

----------


## oyarde

Colts lead 14 - 0 . Colts have  54 yards rushing on 9 carries . 4 minutes remaining in the First .

----------


## oyarde

Texans went three and out first possession with three passes for nine yards . I would expect they try and run .

----------


## oyarde

Colts at midfield leading 14 - 0 moving into second quarter . Rumors are Browns are interviewing Colts Def Coord next week .

----------


## oyarde

This could be it , it could be the day Luck pillages the Texans franchise , bringing all the cheerleaders to Oyarde. Doh , maybe not ( just threw a pick ) .

----------


## oyarde

Houston at own 15 , 12 1/2 to half Colts lead 14 - 0 . Colts 178 yards Houston 39 .

----------


## oyarde

Three and out for Texans , I predict they will punt .

----------


## oyarde

Colts at Houston 18 , 8 minutes to Half . Big drive for Texans defense . To stay in this they need to keep the Colts out of the end zone .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 21 Texans 0 , 6 1/2 to Half .

----------


## juleswin

Who wants to play the Colts now? Andrew Luck is tearing it up. Wow

----------


## oyarde

Colts 20 first downs in the first half . If the Colts win today they will be looking next week for 12 of last 13.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Liking what I'm seeing from the Colts so far but I'm not going to get cocky just cause were winning by 3 scores.

----------


## oyarde

Mack just hit 98 yards ,That is the most by a Colts RB in a playoff game since Luck arrived .

----------


## oyarde

Texans fumble ball through end zone , refs award fake TD .

----------


## oyarde

Colts at midfield with 9 to play . Marlon Mack 101 yards .

----------


## oyarde

Great day for he Colts defense so far, Texans only score has been a phantom score .

----------


## oyarde

Halftime line in Vegas next week had Colts as four point underdogs .

----------


## oyarde

Colts ball , Colts lead 21 - 7 with 3 1/2 to play , Houston out of timeouts .

----------


## oyarde

Marlon Mack sets Colts playoff rushing record at 148 . Two minute warning Colts on Houston 21 .

----------


## oyarde

Luck will be taking a knee . Colts with the 200 yard rushing attack .

----------


## oyarde

Oyarde wins , takes the Colts against the spread , easy money .

----------


## Anti Globalist

On to Kansas City.

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens need to get busy now .

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens can forget about any kicks from here on out , four downs for touchdowns and go for two. Kicker is out and the punter cannot hit kicks .

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens 14 Dallas 10 . 16 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Dallas 17 Seattle 14 , 11 minutes to play, Dallas ball .

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens getting a lot of penalties here in a bad time .

----------


## oyarde

8 minutes to go , dallas ball still leading 17 - 14

----------


## oyarde

I do not think Seattle can overcome that TD they just gave up . There will not be enough time for two TD's and they have no kicker .

----------


## oyarde

On side kick coming . One min to play seattle 22 dallas 24

----------


## oyarde

cowboys do not cover the spread  as expected .

----------


## oyarde

Naturally I took the Chargers to cover the spread . They lead by 13 with 6 1/2 to go . Baltimore is not going to score three more times so they will not cover the spread . Easy money.

----------


## oyarde

Chargers 23 old crows 17 Final . Chargers cover the spread by about 10 . I went 3 and 0 for the weekend . better quit while I am ahead .  Colts , Chargers and Seachickens cover .Eagles have catches of 12 , 22 & 17 on first drive, now third down on bears 17 .

----------


## oyarde

Foles to Golden Tate to Chicago 22 , 6 1/2 to half tied @ 3 .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles turn it over twice , trail by three at Half.

----------


## oyarde

Eagles  lead 10 - 6 . Philly ball , 19 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Bears ball , 12 minutes to play , trail 9 - 10 .

----------


## oyarde

Bears lead 15 - 10 , Philly ball , 9 to play .

----------


## oyarde

Bears ball , 7 to play , they lead by five .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles ball with 5 1/2 to play , trailing by five .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles 3rd and Goal from the 2 . Next two downs are the ball game . minute to play

----------


## oyarde

Eagles lead , 56 seconds remaining . Bears need a FG to win , trailing 15 - 16 .

----------


## oyarde

I think that missed FG is as close as they come . Bears lose 16 - 15 .

----------


## oyarde

There was just about zero chance the bears were going to go on the road and beat anyone anyway in my opinion .

----------


## Anti Globalist

You know who would have made that kick? Robbie Gould.  But no the Bears had to be cheap and not pay him.

----------


## oyarde

Pacers in the hunt for win # 27 tonight .

----------


## oyarde

I am leaning toward taking the Chargers with the points , I figure right before kickoff the spread will hit 7 points . The only two reasons new england might ought to be favored are being home and Brady , but all that should be worth no more than 3 points because they clearly have not been the better team all year .

----------


## oyarde

I am not taking the Colts but it is not really a bad bet , Colts are  6 - 3 against the spread on the road including playoffs this season .

----------


## oyarde

I am not betting against Dallas because the spread is too much , I am not taking the Saints for the same.

----------


## shakey1

Could be the Chief's year, no?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Turns out one of the Eagle players actually blocked the punt.  That's what I heard on the radio this morning.  Kick would have been good had that not happen.

----------


## oyarde

> Turns out one of the Eagle players actually blocked the punt.  That's what I heard on the radio this morning.  Kick would have been good had that not happen.


Yes , the kick was tipped , it was nearly good anyway .

----------


## oyarde

> Could be the Chief's year, no?


I watched them beat my team in '69 , they were pretty good then too but the defense was much better.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Poor Bears fans...

It's probably better for Dallas to go to LA than NO, but I'd still have preferred to see the Eagles knocked on their ass.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Titans Off Coord will be taking packers job.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Bruce Arians to Tampa .

----------


## Anti Globalist

If only Bruce Arians was the coach of the Colts.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Ariens to Tampa. Denver to sign Bears DC Fangio to coach. Browns go for Kitchens (their temporary offensive coach). Broncos went with the candidate with the most experience in the league (33 years though none of that as a head coach).  Former coach (and Elway's back-up QB) Gary Kubiak will be in charge of the offense.

Cardinals picked Kliff Kingsbury for their head coach. 

Bengals, Dolphins, and Jets still looking.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Vikings are keeping Off Coord . in that case they should let Cousins play in the preseason and call his own plays as an experiment .

----------


## Anti Globalist

The top 6 highest paid QBs in the league didn't make the playoffs.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The top 6 highest paid QBs in the league didn't make the playoffs.


1) Arron Rodgers $33.5 million Green Bay
2) Matt Ryan- $30 million Atlanta Falcons
3) Kirk Cousins- $28 million Vikings
4) Jimmy Garoppolo $27.5  million San Francisco 49ers
5) Matthew Stafford- $25 million Detroit
*6) Drew Brees- $25 million  New Orleans Saints*
7) Derek Carr- $25 million Raiders
*8) Andrew Luck- $24.6 million Colts*
9) Alex Smith- $23.5 million Redskins
10) Joe Flacco- $22.1 million
11) Russel Wilson- $21 million Seattle
12) Ben Roethlisberer, $21 million Pittsburgh
13) Eli Manning, $21 million New York Giants
*14) Phillip Rivers $20 million Chargers*
15) Cam Newton, $20 million Panthers

According to: https://www.spotrac.com/nfl/rankings...e/quarterback/

How you count bonuses can make a big difference in the list.  I bolded QBs still in the playoffs.

*Tom Brady* is listed as #21 with $15 million.
*Jared Goff* of the Rams- #26 at $6 million.  
*Carson Wenz* of the Eagles right behind him. 
*Patrick Mahomes* is #37 at $4 million
*Dak Prescott* of Dallas is the bargain basement of playoff QBs as the #69 highest paid QB in the league with $680,848

----------


## oyarde

> 1) Arron Rodgers $33.5 million Green Bay
> 2) Matt Ryan- $30 million Atlanta Falcons
> 3) Kirk Cousins- $28 million Vikings
> 4) Jimmy Garoppolo $27.5  million San Francisco 49ers
> 5) Matthew Stafford- $25 million Detroit
> 6) Drew Brees- $25 million  New Orleans Saints
> 7) Derek Carr- $25 million Raiders
> 8) Andrew Luck- $24.6 million Colts
> 9) Alex Smith- $23.5 million Redskins
> ...


Big year for Rivers and Brees , probably have some extra money coming .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Big year for Rivers and Brees , probably have some extra money coming .


Brees turns 40 on Tuesday.  Rivers is 37. Rivers can use the money-  he has eight kids so far.  And both used to play for the Chargers.  Brees had a shoulder injury so they went with Rivers instead of extending his contract. Rivers was Brees's backup for two years.

----------


## oyarde

> Brees turns 40 on Tuesday.  Rivers is 37. Rivers can use the money-  he has eight kids so far.


Ya even his playoff money will not be enough to put them all through college . He should buy a farm and work them all hard until they run away.LOL

----------


## Zippyjuan

Cardinals hire former Denver coach Joseph to be their defensive coordinator.

Bengals said to be interested in Rams QB coach for their head coaching job.  Talks will have to wait until after the playoffs though.

Von Miller's mom on Denver's executive and former superstar QB John Elway:




> In response to Elway’s comments, Von’s mother, Gloria Miller, posted on a local blog that, in part, said, “Von’s NOT the problem the problem is Elway* EVERY QB he’s brought in was a fluke!! He wants to halfass pay the vets but wants them to perform at a high caliber. He has no clue on drafting at any position. He needs to work on an offensive line & QB.* Trading Von isn’t the answer but best of luck with that. Elway has wasted more money on QBs than ANY TEAM IN THE NFL. I get it it’s easier to blame Von but it’s NOT HIM."


http://www.espn.com/blog/denver-bron...-losing-season

Since 2005 and Jake Plumber, only one QB has started more than two seasons for Denver- that was Peyton Manning from 2012- 2015.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I predict Colts & Saints in the Super Blow.

----------


## juleswin

> I predict Colts & Saints in the Super Blow.


Wrong, its gonna be the Chiefs and Saints, people should stop sleeping on KC

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cmon Colts.  Lets beat these Chiefs and make them one and done like we did in 2013.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Wrong, its gonna be the Chiefs and Saints, people should stop sleeping on KC



Hmm; well, I'm usually wrong, but KC has to prove something.  I would like to see the Chiefs do something, but I would also put the Chargers in front of them this year.

----------


## oyarde

Good news for Vikings , Bears hire Chuck Pagano as Off Coord . While I personally like Chuck I do not view this as a good fit .

----------


## oyarde

Rams looking to move to 8 - 1 at home this season .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

You can never count out the Patriots.  When other teams are being talked about, the Patriots quietly get it done.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm gonna be nervous if the Colts end up playing the Patriots.  As much as I hate Tom Brady, he does have a history of $#@!ting on Luck whenever they face off.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm gonna be nervous if the Colts end up playing the Patriots.  As much as I hate Tom Brady, he does have a history of $#@!ting on Luck whenever they face off.


Hopefully they are done . Colts - KC has everything , Qb's come in with nearly 90 TD's.

----------


## acptulsa

> Hopefully they are done . Colts - KC has everything , Qb's come in with nearly 90 TD's.


Well, the good news for you is the NFL has a long, long history of having the officials screw the Chiefs hard in the post season.

The bad news is, they usually do it in favor of big market teams, and Indianapolis is not a large market.  Also, Mahomes has become popular enough that obviously screwing him could be bad for business.

So the Colts (unlike the Steelers year before last) might actually have to honestly beat them.

----------


## oyarde

KC with the 5 play 3 minute TD drive lead 7 - 0 , Colts need to answer .

----------


## acptulsa

I don't know if throwing straight at Chris Jones' raised hand qualifies as an 'answer'.

It's rough being a small market team in the NFL.  If it had been the Patriots, that last play would have gotten a bogus pass interference call.

----------


## oyarde

Colts down two scores at Arrowhead , Luck is 0 - 4  passing .

----------


## acptulsa

> ...people should stop sleeping on KC


Yeah, I think people have just been cured of that, at least for the next nine months or so.




> Hmm; well, I'm usually wrong, but KC has to prove something.


Earning #1 seed didn't prove it?  Well, okay.  Wake us up when you finally do see the proof.

----------


## Zippyjuan

After both teams have had the ball twice, KC has scored two touchdowns while Colts don't even have a first down. Seven yards total net offense for the Colts vs. 140 for the Chiefs.  Cold (20's) and lots of snow.

----------


## oyarde

> After both teams have had the ball twice, KC has scored two touchdowns while Colts don't even have a first down. Seven yards total net offense for the Colts vs. 140 for the Chiefs.  Cold (20's) and lots of snow.


The third time in Lucks career he has gone 3 and out four times to start a game .

----------


## oyarde

Colts have to get a stop now , try and cut this to one score by half .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colts finally get a score- returning a blocked punt for a TD.  The offense only has 21 yards (vs 200 for the Chiefs) with six minutes left in the half.  Luck now has two completed passes (2-6 for 15 yards). Mahomes? 13- 22 for 156 yards.  Chiefs up 17-7.

----------


## oyarde

With 1:18 to Half Colts get back to back first downs for first first downs of game

----------


## oyarde

Colts score here they will still be down two scores and KC gets the ball in the third . On the road in the cold I wish they had deferred .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Missed field goal.  Prior to that drive with less than two minutes remaining in the half, Colts had 21 yards total offense and zero first downs.  Chiefs get the ball to start the second half  up 24-7.  Chiefs had the ball almost three fourths of the time in the first half.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Hopefully they are done . Colts - KC has everything , Qb's come in with nearly 90 TD's.


KC certainly has everything. Not so good for the Colts. Andrew Outta-Luck.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

KC hit the jackpot with Mahomes.

----------


## juleswin

> Yeah, I think people have just been cured of that, at least for the next nine months or so.


Chiefs are up by 17 pts with a little of 18 mins left but for some reason, I am still nervous. Go Chiefs but I need to see at least 30 pts lead going into the 4th quarter to clam down

----------


## acptulsa

> KC hit the jackpot with Mahomes.


Yes, they did.  But the key is, that was building into one unholy hell of a team before they got him.

Hill, Kelce, Conley, Houston, Ford and Jones don't need Mahomes to 'carry them on his back'.  He's a boatload of talent plopped down in the middle of a boatload of talent.




> Go Chiefs but I need to see at least 30 pts lead going into the 4th quarter to clam down


They aren't the Cowboys.  Reid won't be gratuitously running up the score.

Clam down.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colts defense definitely playing better in the second half.

----------


## oyarde

18 to play , Colts want to have any chance they need to cut it to 10 now.

----------


## acptulsa

Why did we go out and get Watkins again?

----------


## acptulsa

The Houston Texans may suck, but the Georgia Houston is smelling like a rose!

----------


## juleswin

> Yes, they did.  But the key is, that was building into one unholy hell of a team before they got him.
> 
> Hill, Kelce, Conley, Houston, Ford and Jones don't need Mahomes to 'carry them on his back'.  He's a boatload of talent plopped down in the middle of a boatload of talent.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't the Cowboys.  Reid won't be gratuitously running up the score.
> 
> Clam down.


I have never seen the Chiefs win a playoff game, I am justified in clamming up 

Score at least 1 more TD so I can sit for the rest of the game

----------


## oyarde

Colts just did not bring it . Since falling behind 24  - 7 they missed a 23 yd FG and  had first and 10 on KC 20 . No points out of that  while the defense held them scoreless . Shameful . They have the ball now at 12:22.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yes, they did.  But the key is, that was building into one unholy hell of a team before they got him.
> 
> Hill, Kelce, Conley, Houston, Ford and Jones don't need Mahomes to 'carry them on his back'.  He's a boatload of talent plopped down in the middle of a boatload of talent.


Wonder how they would have done this year with Alex Smith at QB?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Colts just did not bring it . Since falling behind 24  - 7 they missed a 23 yd FG and  had first and 10 on KC 20 . No points out of that .


Without that blocked punt TD, it would be a shut-out.  Colts only have 115 yards after three quarters. Most of that (70 yards) in the two minute drive before the half which yielded a missed field goal.

----------


## juleswin

> Wonder how they would have done this year with Alex Smith at QB?


They would have also made the playoffs and trying to win their 1st playoff game in 20 yrs. Andy Reid is a QB whisperer. Can u think of the last bad QB he coached?

----------


## oyarde

Colts wasted a quarter and a half , just nine to play now . Not enough time .

----------


## acptulsa

> Score at least 1 more TD so I can sit for the rest of the game


You like to sit during Chiefs games?

Don't go to Arrowhead unless you can sit in the front row.  You'll see red.  If you remain seated, _all_ you'll see is red!




> Colts just did not bring it .


Oh, give these Chiefs some credit.  Just because they lost their hot running back and it took a while to get Houston and Berry back on defense does not mean this year's Chiefs team isn't something very special.

----------


## juleswin

> Colts wasted a quarter and a half , just nine to play now . Not enough time .


Did u forget about this game?




Colts erased a 21 pt deficit in 4 mins to win

----------


## Zippyjuan

Five and a half minutes left in the game and the Colts offense finally scored.  Extra point no good. 24-13.

----------


## oyarde

> Without that blocked punt TD, it would be a shut-out.  Colts only have 115 yards after three quarters. Most of that (70 yards) in the two minute drive before the half which yielded a missed field goal.


It would be a one possession game if they had gotten that FG .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> It would be a one possession game if they had gotten that FG .


(assuming a successful two point conversion) On the other hand, without that blocked FG they would still need three scores.

----------


## oyarde

> You like to sit during Chiefs games?
> 
> Don't go to Arrowhead unless you can sit in the front row.  You'll see red.  If you remain seated, _all_ you'll see is red!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, give these Chiefs some credit.  Just because they lost their hot running back and it took a while to get Houston and Berry back on defense does not mean this year's Chiefs team isn't something very special.


I think they are a great team , but the Colts offense pretty bad today .

----------


## juleswin

That was a BS running into the kicker penalty

----------


## oyarde

Going into next year , on thing is certain , the Colts have to be happy to have Darius Leonard .

----------


## juleswin

> Going into next year , on thing is certain , the Colts have to be happy to have Darius Leonard .


And looking for a new kicker, I have a feeling grey beard will be retiring after this year.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colts out of time outs with 2:30 left and trailing 31-13. Colts have 213 yards for the entire game vs. 433 for Chiefs.

----------


## acptulsa

> I have never seen the Chiefs win a playoff game...


Are you ready?!

Next week they're up against a big city team, so don't expect the officials to even pretend to be fair.  The zebras later tonight and tomorrow will show us just how badly the NFL wants to kiss the collective asses of the city of Los Angeles.  That'll give us some idea what we're up against next week, when they'll have sixteen enemies on the field each play.

I miss the AFL.

----------


## oyarde

> And looking for a new kicker, I have a feeling grey beard will be retiring after this year.


Oh he has been done all yr . Guarantee he knows it too , he probably knew it before everyone else noticed it .

----------


## acptulsa

This is the year you have to go to the Hunts' house to win the Hunt Trophy.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I have never seen the Chiefs win a playoff game


Now you have.  The defense held the Colts offense to only six points.

----------


## oyarde

As long as the Chargers win I will still be Ok with the AFC picture .

----------


## juleswin

> Are you ready?!
> 
> Next week they're up against a big city team, so don't expect the officials to even pretend to be fair.  The zebras later tonight and tomorrow will show us just how badly the NFL wants to kiss the collective asses of the city of Los Angeles.  That'll give us some idea what we're up against next week, when they'll have sixteen enemies on the field each play.
> 
> I miss the AFL.


Oh, I have been ready all week. I have been listening to all the talking heads saying how the Chiefs were going to lose today and it is so satisfying seeing them get it wrong. But for the zebras, I hope they call a fair game, I hate to win or lose with the aid of the refs. 

Hope the next round with the chargers is better than the last time we met. How about the Chief's D? I am in shock.

----------


## acptulsa

> As long as the Chargers win I will still be Ok with the AFC picture .


Tomorrow?  Suits me.

I don't mind the AFC Championship Game being what settles the AFC West at last.

Next week?  Chuck the Fargers.




> . How about the Chief's D? I am in shock.


Not shocked.  When I spent half the season waiting for Houston to get healthy again, I knew exactly what I was waiting for.

I am surprised they did that well with Berry down again.  I am pleased with how Steven Nelson has developed.  I am sorry Jones didn't get his sack, though three blocked passes works for me!

But no, I'm not surprised the Chiefs finally do have their postseason-quality defense together.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Are you ready?!
> 
> Next week they're up against a big city team, so don't expect the officials to even pretend to be fair.  The zebras later tonight and tomorrow will show us just how badly the NFL wants to kiss the collective asses of the city of Los Angeles.  That'll give us some idea what we're up against next week, when they'll have sixteen enemies on the field each play.
> 
> I miss the AFL.


You don't think the refs will be supporting the Patriots like they usually do?  That should be the most exciting game this weekend.

----------


## juleswin

> Now you have.  The defense held the Colts offense to only six points.


Thanks to the D and the new "Just for Men" pitchman  Did anyone else see the grew on Viniteri? Oh my God, he looked ancient

----------


## oyarde

> Tonight?  Suits me.
> 
> I don't mind the AFC Championship Game being what settles the AFC West at last.
> 
> Next week?  Chuck the Fargers.


Yes against the soul less new england tribe of reprobates .

----------


## acptulsa

> Yes against the soul less new england tribe of reprobates .


And Darth Belichick?

Right there with you.

----------


## oyarde

The Under was tempting in this dallas - Rams game .

----------


## Anti Globalist

The Colts didn't win but I'm at least happy they didn't get eliminated in the first round.

----------


## acptulsa

Marcus Peters is an awfully good cornerback.

And I don't miss him at all.  I'm glad he left the Chiefs.  He's had so many pieces of yellow cloth thrown at him he could make himself a Steelers uniform.

----------


## oyarde

Rams about to roll up the first 100 yards rushing .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Rams about to roll up the first 100 yards rushing .


This game was supposed to be the battle of the running backs but so far Elliot only has 16 yards on six carries with five minutes left in the first half.  CJ Anderson has 78 and Rams have the ball (Todd Gurley is supposedly the Rams top running back- he has 37).  Then Gurley runs 35 yards for a TD. Puts him up to 72 yards.   Rams lead 20-7.

----------


## oyarde

> This game was supposed to be the battle of the running backs but so far Elliot only has 16 yards on six carries with five minutes left in the first half.  CJ Anderson has 78 and Rams have the ball (Todd Gurley is supposedly the Rams top running back- he has 37).  Then Gurley runs 35 yards for a TD. Puts him up to 72 yards.   Rams lead 20-7.


It is going to be about running backs , the ones in Gold behind that golden offensive line .

----------


## acptulsa

> You don't think the refs will be supporting the Patriots like they usually do?


They usually support Dallas, too, but they just officially ruled Dak was sacked by his own right guard.

LA is a big market, and I think it's safe to say the NFL wants a piece of it.

----------


## oyarde

Halftime music will be performed by a state country and state evidently , France Montana . I am unfamiliar , maybe AF knows of this .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Halftime music will be performed by a state country and state evidently , France Montana . I am unfamiliar , maybe AF knows of this .


Is he/ she related to Hanna Montana?

----------


## oyarde

Jack in the Box has free Jumbo Jack with purchase of Large drink since the Rams scored two TD's.

----------


## acptulsa

> D wins championships son.


Why, yes, Dad.  Yes it does.

I'm assuming, of course, that big D refers to defense, not a certain city in north central Texas.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Dallas could have gotten within six with a field goal to start the 4th quarter but decided to go for it on fourth down and one but were stopped. Elliot had no gain on the play.  He has 47 yards rushing on 17 carries.  Gurley has 113 yards on 14 carries and CJ Anderson has 104 yards on 17 carries- two running backs over 100 yards on the same team. 

Average rush for the Rams? 6.8 yards.  Dallas? 2.8.

----------


## acptulsa

> He has 47 yards rushing on 17 carries.  Gurley has 113 yards on 14 carries and CJ Anderson has 88 yards on 15 carries.


What?  No chart?

----------


## oyarde

When was the last time the Rams had two backs over 100 yards rushing in a playoff game ?

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys are going to run out of time . That defensive line is going to be worn down too . Cowboys at midfield trailing by 15 with 6 1/2 to play .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> When was the last time the Rams had two backs over 100 yards rushing in a playoff game ?


I was looking but haven't found it yet. Any playoff games with two 100 yard rushers on the same team.  Did find a record in futility for 100 yard games by Detroit- 70 straight regular season games without a 100 yard rusher.  Streak started in 2013 and ended September 23rd 2018. https://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...kers/37910091/

----------


## Zippyjuan

Anderson finished with 123 yards on 23 carries and teammate Gurley had 115 on 16 carries while Ezekiel Elliot was restricted to just 47 yards on 20 carries.  Late touchdown by Dallas didn't matter. 30- 22 Rams.

----------


## oyarde

> I was looking but haven't found it yet. Any playoff games with two 100 yard rushers on the same team.  Did find a record in futility for 100 yard games by Detroit- 70 straight regular season games without a 100 yard rusher.  Streak started in 2013 and ended September 23rd 2018. https://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...kers/37910091/


Highest avg gain for a game rushing in a playoff game  goes to Elmer Angsman  , 10 rushes for 159 yards . Keith Lincoln right behind him at 13 rushes for 206 yards .

----------


## otherone

Wow. I thought all the Dallas fans from not Dallas would have had an aikman orgasm tonight.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Looks like the game we have been waiting for will happen next week. Brady vs. Mahomes.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You can never count out the Patriots.  When other teams are being talked about, the Patriots quietly get it done.


They are getting it done today.

----------


## acptulsa

> Looks like the game we have been waiting for will happen next week. Brady vs. Mahomes.


Who's 'we'?  Got a mouse in your pocket?

I wanted the AFC Championship Game to finally settle the AFC West.

Well, whatever happens, at least it'll happen in Arrowhead.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> They would have also made the playoffs and trying to win their 1st playoff game in 20 yrs. Andy Reid is a QB whisperer. Can u think of the last bad QB he coached?


Poor Alex Smith. Screwed over twice. At least Mahomes is a great quarterback and an understandable choice, as opposed to Kapernick.

----------


## acptulsa

> Poor Alex Smith. Screwed over twice. At least Mahomes is a great quarterback and an understandable choice, as opposed to Kapernick.


Alex Smith may be off work due to disability.  But poor he is not.

Or maybe I just don't have enough sympathy for people who price themselves out of their jobs.

----------


## specsaregood

> Well, whatever happens, at least it'll happen in Arrowhead.


I find it rather crazy that the last time the Chiefs won a playoff game at home I was walking up and down the stairs at arrowhead selling hotdogs.  I was a young man way back then.  I might have to dig my 90's era Chiefs hat to wear around this week...

----------


## acptulsa

Well, yeah, Belichick, it _was_ a fumble.  So, instead of a first down at the spot of the tackle, the Chargers have a first down a yard and a half farther down field.

That's the dumbest thing I've ever seen Belichick do.

----------


## euphemia

Up to here with Tom Brady.

----------


## acptulsa

They won't even show a replay of #66's alleged holding so we can judge how ticky-tack that call was.

Yeah, I'm sick of Brady.  But I'm also sick of hearing about Rivers.  Yes, he can be good.  But some days he just goes into panic mode.  Like today.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Just hope we don't get a Patriots-Eagles rematch in the SB.

----------


## acptulsa

Another terrible call in the Patriots' favor.  I gave up on the NFL until they brought back instant replay.




> Just hope we don't get a Patriots-Eagles rematch in the SB.


It won't be, if it's up to the Chiefs.  They tightened up their defense significantly since Week Six, when Justin Houston was still down.  If the league has its way, however...

The Chiefs will have to beat both the Patriots and the officials.  Can they do it?  Maybe.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Well if the Eagles can beat the Patriots and the officials then maybe theres some hope for the Chiefs.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Alex Smith may be off work due to disability.  But poor he is not.
> 
> Or maybe I just don't have enough sympathy for people who price themselves out of their jobs.


Are they paying less for Mahomes? What round was he drafted in?

I know that was not the case in SF. That was just Harbaugh thinking he needed his own running QB like RGIII. Sorry Harbaugh, that trend is over, and you need QB like Mahomes who can actually read the field and memorize the plays...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Another terrible call in the Patriots' favor.  I gave up on the NFL until they brought back instant replay.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be, if it's up to the Chiefs.  They tightened up their defense significantly since Week Six, when Justin Houston was still down.  If the league has its way, however...
> 
> The Chiefs will have to beat both the Patriots and the officials.  Can they do it?  Maybe.


It’s a conspiracy, I tells ya’! 

(As a Raider fan, no need to talk about official’s bias.)

----------


## oyarde

Well I have to say  , San Diego laying down and failing to play in the second quarter was not a good game plan .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles , once leading 14 - 0 look like they will be trailing the Saints soon here .....

----------


## Anti Globalist

Need to figure out who I'm gonna root for in the SB now since the Colts are out.  Probably going to be the Saints since Brees went to college in Indiana.

----------


## acptulsa

> Need to figure out who I'm gonna root for in the SB now since the Colts are out.  Probably going to be the Saints since Brees went to college in Indiana.


Take my advice.  As a long time Chiefs fan, I've had lots of practice figuring out who, if anyone, I can care about.

Wait a week.  No point in choosing between four.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are , at the request of AF , Maroon 5 will play the Superbowl.

----------


## acptulsa

I don't care about the Super Bowl.  I just want the Chiefs to win the Hunt Trophy at Arrowhead.

----------


## Cleaner44

> They won't even show a replay of #66's alleged holding so we can judge how ticky-tack that call was.
> 
> Yeah, I'm sick of Brady.  But I'm also sick of hearing about Rivers.  Yes, he can be good.  But some days he just goes into panic mode.  Like today.


Rivers is not a champion, he is a regular season queen.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Another terrible call in the Patriots' favor.*  I gave up on the NFL until they brought back instant replay.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be, if it's up to the Chiefs.  They tightened up their defense significantly since Week Six, when Justin Houston was still down.  If the league has its way, however...
> 
> The Chiefs will have to beat both the Patriots and the officials.  Can they do it?  Maybe.


I thought the refs were supposed to be helping Los Angeles teams this year?  Is that why the Chargers won?

----------


## oyarde

> I thought the refs were supposed to be helping Los Angeles teams this year?  Is that why the Chargers won?


I think the NFC is a really good champioship game this season . You have really what were the two best teams all season and probably superbowl favorite if KC was to falter ( I do not think they will ) . I will probably wait and see what the Over /Under are for the superbowl but other than that I will refrain from making any picks .I nearly took San Diego, LOL.

----------


## acptulsa

> I thought the refs were supposed to be helping Los Angeles teams this year?


So did I.  But they just keep aiding and abetting those damned Patriots year after year.

They seem to be stuck in a rut.

----------


## oyarde

Kind of refreshing to see an AFC championship game with no steelers , ravens now if KC can just win then best of all no new england . Would be a good superbowl then .

----------


## shakey1

The Chiefs look pretty good this year.

----------


## oyarde

> The Chiefs look pretty good this year.


Yes they do and New Orleans has a pretty good team.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings will be bringing in Kubiak and his son , the son filling QB coach job . I presume Kubiak will be helping the Off Coord because they need it .

----------


## oyarde

Packers will be bringing in fired Jags off coord to coach Rogers .

----------


## oyarde

Elway could be running around doing stupid stuff to sabotage the broncos  doing his jerry jones impression.

----------


## oyarde

Colts take a step back by firing best O line coach they have had in years .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Elway could be running around doing stupid stuff to sabotage the broncos  doing his jerry jones impression.


It does not help if you keep trying to start over again every couple of years with new coaches and QBs. Except for this last year, his draft classes have been terrible.  Several rookies saw a lot of action (some due to the many injuries the team had which may be in part do to poor conditioning coaches) but of the three classes before them I think maybe only one draftee is even with the team. He is tight on the dollars too- letting good people go because he doesn't want to pay them. 

http://www.espn.com/blog/denver-bron...ans-be-worried




> *Should Broncos' veterans be worried?*
> 
> ENGLEWOOD, Colo. -- The Denver Broncos' third consecutive playoff miss might be a rather big red flag for some of the team's veterans.
> 
> "When you don't go to the playoffs here, they're not going to sit around and just stay the same," is how cornerback Chris Harris Jr. put it at season's end. "We haven't been to the playoffs in three years, I think they might think they gave this group a chance. They're going to go young, that's what I think. They're going to go young. ... I've said it before, everybody who won the Super Bowl is on a non-guaranteed contract,* we'll probably have two or three vets on this team and that's it*."
> 
> The 2018 Broncos were already a fairly fresh-faced bunch. With nine picks already in hand for the 2019 draft, they likely have their collective eye on another roster youth movement.
> 
> The Broncos had 12 rookies on their Week 17 roster, and 11 of those were in uniform for the regular-season finale against the Los Angeles Chargers. In all, 13 rookies played in a game for the Broncos this past season, and the aim is to build on that class with another solid group in 2019.
> ...

----------


## oyarde

> It does not help if you keep trying to start over again every couple of years with new coaches and QBs. Except for this last year, his draft classes have been terrible.  Several rookies saw a lot of action (some due to the many injuries the team had which may be in part do to poor conditioning coaches) but of the three classes before them I think maybe only one draftee is even with the team. He is tight on the dollars too- letting good people go because he doesn't want to pay them. 
> 
> http://www.espn.com/blog/denver-bron...ans-be-worried


Reviewing his work I would say he needs to leave it to someone else . Colts just fired a great O line coach . I would have grabbed him up even if I did not need him and found somewhere to use him in Denver because they need help . They need some receivers , the O line needs technique and they should be able to compete. Broncos could have also brought Kubiak back and did not .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Reviewing his work I would say he needs to leave it to someone else . Colts just fired a great O line coach . I would have grabbed him up even if I did not need him and found somewhere to use him in Denver because they need help . They need some receivers , the O line needs technique and they should be able to compete.


Denver signed Pittsburgh's offensive line coach Mike Munchak who they interviewed in their head coach search.  And the picked up the Bear's defensive coordinator.  I have been saying for years Denver needs help with that OL.  Even under Manning. Any QB can look bad if you can't protect them.  Now they need some players.  Will they look for another QB yet again too?  Case Keenum's contract is for only one more year.

----------


## Anti Globalist

A message to the Chiefs and their fans.  Do me a solid and knock Brady into early retirement on Saturday.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Seahawks picked up former Denver third string QB Paxton Lynch to back up Russel Wilson.  I guess they currently don't have anybody else.  Lynch was a first round draft pick but was often injured and even when he did play not very effective.

----------


## oyarde

Saints lead by 13 after one quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Rams get the ball first in the Third trailing 10 - 13 .

----------


## oyarde

18 minutes to play , Saints ball leading 20 - 17 .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

All tied up... Gonna be another close one.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

So now the refs are ignoring blatant penalties by the Rams?

----------


## acptulsa

> I thought the refs were supposed to be helping Los Angeles teams this year?


And you were clearly right about that.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Looks like it’s going to OT.

----------


## oyarde

Saints do not cover the spread . Overtime .

----------


## euphemia

Rams win in overtime.

----------


## juleswin

Rams win because of a massive blown pass interference call. Luck you when the zebras are on your side.

----------


## acptulsa

Well, this sucks.  But, you know, the Rams did not lead even one second of the last game.  So there may be hope for my Chiefs.

----------


## euphemia

> Rams win because of a massive blown pass interference call. Luck you when the zebras are on your side.


Um, no.  They won because they scored more points.  If the Saints are so awesome, why didn’t they score more?  Or defend better.  It wasn’t this one play, it was the missed plays before this one.  Don’t get me wrong, I don’t hate the Saints, but at the end of the game the team with more points wins.

----------


## juleswin

> Um, no.  They won because they scored more points.  If the Saints are so awesome, why didn’t they score more?  Or defend better.  It wasn’t this one play, it was the missed plays before this one.  Don’t get me wrong, I don’t hate the Saints, but at the end of the game the team with more points wins.


Are you telling me that if the refs called the right penalty on that play, the saints wouldn't have had the most points in the game? Also, its easy to have more points when the refs favor you, just saying.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Tough call for replay officials. The call on the field was the ball touched him. Almost all of the replay shots are at bad angles. WIll they overturn it in favor of NE?

----------


## euphemia

> Are you telling me that if the refs called the right penalty on that play, the saints wouldn't have had the most points in the game? Also, its easy to have more points when the refs favor you, just saying.


It's easy to blame the refs.  If the Saints had scored touchdowns and made extra points instead of having to kick for 3, it would have made a huge difference and there would have been no overtime.

I don't hate the Saints.  They were not the dominant team they usually are, today.

----------


## juleswin

> It's easy to blame the refs.  If the Saints had scored touchdowns and made extra points instead of having to kick for 3, it would have made a huge difference and there would have been no overtime.


You did not answer my question, so I would assume that you also agree that the Saints would have scored the most points.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Best angle looks like it didn’t touch him. Reversed in favor of NE...

----------


## juleswin

> Tough call for replay officials. The call on the field was the ball touched him. Almost all of the replay shots are at bad angles. WIll they overturn it in favor of NE?


It wasn't a tough call at all, he did not touch the ball and I am saying this as a super Chiefs fan.

But who cares, TB12 INT. Go Chiefs

----------


## euphemia

Not necessarily.   Nobody can predict what they outcome would be if the down had been a do over. There is no guarantee that anything would have happened.  It could as easily have been a pick 6.

----------


## oyarde

KC first lead at home with 7:40 to play , not a safe lead so the defense is going to need to get stops.

----------


## juleswin

> Not necessarily.   Nobody can predict what they outcome would be if the down had been a do over. There is no guarantee that anything would have happened.  It could as easily have been a pick 6.


They would have ran the clock down and kicked their field goal had they made the right call, no need speculating here about what would have happened cos they also made their FG.

The refs blew it and now the Saints have to pay for it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

“Roughing the passer”. Bad call, in favor of Brady.

----------


## acptulsa

How was that roughing the passer?

----------


## euphemia

They didn’t get into the end zone the other three times they tried.  Not the winning team today.  We like the Saints just fine.  Not their day today.

----------


## acptulsa

> It's easy to blame the refs.  If the Saints had scored touchdowns and made extra points instead of having to kick for 3, it would have made a huge difference and there would have been no overtime.
> 
> I don't hate the Saints.  They were not the dominant team they usually are, today.


The game has rules.  If it didn't, somebody would buy a trebuchet and never miss another field goal.

That'd be real slick, but if nobody ever kicks the pigskin again, is it still football?

----------


## euphemia

That’s exactly right.  Football has ruined itself by so much micromanagement.  When is a catch not a catch?  In the end zone the ball just has to break the plane of the goal line, but on the sideline both feet have to be in?  That’s micromanaging.  

There really should have been no overtime.  If the Saints had played better defense and prevented one score, the might have won.  Or if they had scored a TD instead of FG, they might have won.  But they didn’t.

----------


## oyarde

Pats 24 KC 21  , 3 1/2 to play KC will be getting the ball . Rams look like super bowl favorites as well as New Orleans had they won .

----------


## euphemia

Brady has definitely shown his age this year.

----------


## juleswin

Wewt, just scored a TD with enough time for TB12 to score a game winning TD. Andy Reid is a idiot for not slowing down the drive.

----------


## acptulsa

*Dππππππ!*

----------


## oyarde

2:00 TO PLAY KC 28  SPAWN OF VADAR 24

----------


## juleswin

Andy Reid got to be the dumbest coach to ever to coach in an AFC championship game. What a dumbass.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

KC lined up offsides, negating game winning interception.

Completely unrelated, there are ticky-tacky calls that could be made on every play.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It all comes down to a kick. Is he a choker?

----------


## oyarde

31 - 31  eight seconds remaining in regulation. KC with 31 second half points shutout in the first half .

----------


## juleswin

> It all comes down to a kick. Is he a choker?


He is what in the business they call automatic.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Romo is spot on with his calls.

----------


## euphemia

Apparently not.  OT it is.

----------


## juleswin

> Romo is spot on with his calls.


He should think about coaching.

----------


## juleswin

When your defense is shyte, u shouldn't be rushing to get back on defense.

----------


## juleswin

Reid should be fired asap.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Game decided by a coin flip. Pretty much automatic that Brady scores a touchdown in that situation.

----------


## Anti Globalist

What are the odds that Brady loses two SBs in a row?

----------


## AuH20

13/19 on 3rd down. Bob Sutton has to do better.

----------


## CaptUSA

> How was that roughing the passer?


Well, you see, if they didn’t call something there, that could have ended the game with the wrong team winning.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> He should think about coaching.


Seriously Romo will literally call out a play and it ends up happening.  Its been like that ever since he became a commentator.

----------


## acptulsa

> It’s a conspiracy, I tells ya’! 
> 
> (As a Raider fan, no need to talk about official’s bias.)


Half a century later and they still seem to be screwing teams that were in the AFL.  That's a ridiculously long time to hold a grudge.

And despite instant replay, they still manage to pull it off.  I hate the NFL.

----------


## oyarde

Well , I went with my gut instinct that KC and Saints would not cover .

----------


## acptulsa

> Well , I went with my gut instinct that KC and Saints would not cover .


I didn't expect them to, either, but I didn't expect them both to lose.  The Saints were clearly and obviously screwed.  The funny thing is the two bad calls in the Chiefs' favor before the bad call against them.

I can't imagine why I would possibly bother to watch the Stupor Bowl.  I've already seen everything the year's two best teams are going to do.

----------


## devil21

Hmm...if I'm the NFL and their advertisers, do I want the SB to be between the #37 and #49 largest markets or do I want it to be between the #2 and #21 (which also covers an entire region, not just a city)?  Tough choice...

----------


## acptulsa

> Hmm...if I'm the NFL and their advertisers, do I want the SB to be between the #37 and #49 largest markets or do I want it to be between the #2 and #21 (which also covers an entire region, not just a city)?  Tough choice...


Bottom line.

It's not a contest between the best and it's not worth my time to watch.  Especially since I'm no fan of Maroon 5.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Bottom line.
> 
> It's not a contest between the best and it's not worth my time to watch.  Especially since I'm no fan of Maroon 5.


No, it's not.  Unfortunately, they've ruined the game.  I really like pro football, but this "entertainment ball" is horse$#@!. 

The great thing about the pros is that you had parity between the players and it really came down to coaching, schemes, and the mental aspects of the game.  (College football is all about recruitment, sadly)  But now, it's all about the zebras.  What will they call and when?  They own the game.  And if a team disputes that, they "go to New York" and let the NFL settle it.  The outcomes of games are rarely driven by the play of the teams, anymore.

I admit I still watch.  But in order to enjoy it, you have to let go of any semblance of fairness in the final scores or the records.  It's like the WWE, these days.  You can still see some smart play-calling and great individual efforts, but the end-result just feels scripted.

----------


## acptulsa

> It's like the WWE, these days.


Yes.  But say that in public and you'll find their fans can make even more excuses than Trump's fans can.

----------


## gaazn

Why doesn't each team get a chance at possession in Overtime?  Seems like you would want the game as symmetric as possible.  I'm thinking it has something to do with the over/under line betting because NFL betting is huge even though everyone likes to pretend it's not.

----------


## oyarde

> Why doesn't each team get a chance at possession in Overtime?  Seems like you would want the game as symmetric as possible.  I'm thinking it has something to do with the over/under line betting because NFL betting is huge even though everyone likes to pretend it's not.


Back when I gambled on pro ball  a lot , the Over / Under with my local bookie was always just regulation so an OT game was a tie and the bookie wins. When I was younger the NFL OT was a full quarter which I think it should be .I never liked sudden death , I say just play the whole quarter and whoever has the most points wins , or use the NCAA model of OT .

----------


## Cleaner44

The quality of NFL officiating used to be the best in pro sports. Now it is a bad joke.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Why doesn't each team get a chance at possession in Overtime?  Seems like you would want the game as symmetric as possible.  I'm thinking it has something to do with the over/under line betting because NFL betting is huge even though everyone likes to pretend it's not.


In college football, both teams get a shot. If they both either get the same score in their possession (or both fail to score), they go another round until somebody wins. Both start from the same point on the field too.  There was one game this year which had seven overtimes. (Texas A&M beat LSU 74-72).  https://www.si.com/college-football/...oring-game-fbs

NFL has preferred "Sudden Death" where luck can be more important than who is the better team. 55% of the time the team winning the coin toss wins the game which is a lower percentage than some may think.  Saints won the coin toss in their overtime to the Rams earlier in the day.

----------


## oyarde

Sudden death really sucks . Say you win the coin toss and you run the kickoff back to the 30 . Now you only need 40 yards and you kick the 47 yard FG game over. In fact if sudden death is the best you can do I would be OK with regulation ties . Then you would get some exciting , game ending two point conversion attempts .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Sudden death really sucks . Say you win the coin toss and you run the kickoff back to the 30 . Now you only need 40 yards and you kick the 47 yard FG game over. In fact if sudden death is the best you can do I would be OK with regulation ties . Then you would get some exciting , game ending two point conversion attempts .


In America, the offense can only end overtime on the opening drive if they score a TD. An opening drive FG doesn't end it.

----------


## oyarde

Extra innings in Baseball , OT in basketball and college football are equal and exciting , in the lame ass NFL it is just about getting the game over. When I played High School football there was no OT , you left it all on the field to win doing whatever it took , including everything in the playbook and the one that got made up on the sideline by a wide receiver and taken to a coach .

----------


## Schifference

Each team gets an opportunity to possess the ball unless a *touchdown or safety is scored* on the first possession.

----------


## oyarde

> In America, the offense can only end overtime on the opening drive if they score a TD. An opening drive FG doesn't end it.


Now , yes , but it used too and it was lame . Not much better now.

----------


## Schifference

As the playoffs progress there should be a series. The best team cannot be concluded by one game.

----------


## oyarde

I think playoff games should have a full 15 minute quarter for OT or go to the college system , maybe just eliminate regular season OT .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Now , yes , but it used too and it was lame . Not much better now.


If the offense scores a TD the other team should still get the ball imo.

----------


## oyarde

> If the offense scores a TD the other team should still get the ball imo.


I think so . It cheapens it .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Can't wait to see which team gets to eat Taco Bell at the White House.

----------


## Schifference

> Now , yes , but it used too and it was lame . Not much better now.


Instead of a coin toss they should shoot the ball from a canon where it lands someplace close to the 50 yard line. The team that comes up with the ball gets possession.

----------


## Anti Federalist

As fake as pro wrestling.

Honestly boys, there are better things to do with your time on Sundays than this foolishness.

----------


## oyarde

> As fake as pro wrestling.
> 
> Honestly boys, there are better things to do with your time on Sundays than this foolishness.


Ya , but I pulled some strings and got you Maroon 5 for the superbowl.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ya , but I pulled some strings and got you Maroon 5 for the superbowl.


Thank you.

Danke will be pleased I'm sure.

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Greatest NFL player of all-time?

Tom Brady or Jerry Rice?



Okay, bring it on, you haters!

----------


## Madison320

> No, it's not.  Unfortunately, they've ruined the game.  I really like pro football, but this "entertainment ball" is horse$#@!. 
> 
> The great thing about the pros is that you had parity between the players and it really came down to coaching, schemes, and the mental aspects of the game.  (College football is all about recruitment, sadly)  But now, it's all about the zebras.  What will they call and when?  They own the game.  And if a team disputes that, they "go to New York" and let the NFL settle it.  The outcomes of games are rarely driven by the play of the teams, anymore.
> 
> I admit I still watch.  But in order to enjoy it, you have to let go of any semblance of fairness in the final scores or the records.  It's like the WWE, these days.  You can still see some smart play-calling and great individual efforts, but the end-result just feels scripted.


I agree although I don't think it's fixed. I think the rules are just way too complicated and subjective. It was already bad and now with all these "safety" rules it has gotten even worse.

I have a idea that I've never heard from anyone else. I'd like to see them slow the players down a tiny bit with equipment changes and then get rid of most of those stupid rules. Small reductions in speed mean big reductions in kinetic energy. One idea would be to force the players to wear a certain amount of pads, maybe by weight. Also they could experiment with slower playing surfaces and smaller cleats. What about helmets that are also padded on the outside? Not saying all those are good ideas but the generel thought is to slow the speed down just a little.

----------


## AuH20

Search for Sean McVay's girlfriend.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Search for Sean McVay's girlfriend.


Yeah shes an instagram model.  Not only is he winning on the field, hes winning off the field as well.  You know at some point during the game the camera is going to show where she is in the audience.  Got to give the audience some eye candy.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'm in the belief that not every aspect of a game can be rigged.  I find it hard to believe that every TD, pass, interception, field goal, etc can be all according to plan.  That takes a lot of coordination and some players are bound to not go with the script.  I also don't like it when people try to have it both ways.  If the Patriots won, you'd have people say it was rigged but if the Chiefs won, those same people will say they won because it was rigged.

----------


## acptulsa

> I'm in the belief that not every aspect of a game can be rigged.  I find it hard to believe that every TD, pass, interception, field goal, etc can be all according to plan.  That takes a lot of coordination and some players are bound to not go with the script.  I also don't like it when people try to have it both ways.  If the Patriots won, you'd have people say it was rigged but if the Chiefs won, those same people will say they won because it was rigged.


Nobody's saying it is.  But the playoffs are generally contests between closely competitive teams, and small-market teams haven't been seen in the SB since nineteen eighty what...?

----------


## euphemia

Does anyone think the no-call was a deliberate effort to hand Tom Brady the championship?  The issue has at least been raised.

----------


## acptulsa

> Does anyone think the no-call was a deliberate effort to hand Tom Brady the championship?  The issue has at least been raised.


Taken on its own, there's no way to tell.  But if one looks for a pattern, one finds that pattern.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Does anyone think the no-call was a deliberate effort to hand Tom Brady the championship?  The issue has at least been raised.


On the other hand, sometimes the refs don't want to be a factor in a crucial game and "let them play" sometimes.

----------


## euphemia

It was suggested somewhere this morning.  I thought I would ask.

----------


## euphemia

> On the other hand, sometimes the refs don't want to be a factor in a crucial game and "let them play" sometimes.


I notice this is rarely the case.  They do everything to make themselves conspicuous.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I notice this is rarely the case.  They do everything to make themselves conspicuous.


I was unfortunately working during most of the games (caught part of the first quarter in the Saints/ Rams game and start of the 4th quarter of the Pats/ Chiefs so don't know how consistent/ inconsistent they were on calls.  League is saying they blew it on that one though.

----------


## acptulsa

> On the other hand, sometimes the refs don't want to be a factor in a crucial game and "let them play" sometimes.


Because allowing one team to cheat constitutes 'not being a factor' to you?




> League is saying they blew it on that one though.


I'd bet the Chiefs would be happy to play a "do over" game this Sunday, if the league had the slightest interest in getting the thing right.

----------


## acptulsa

> Does anyone think the no-call was a deliberate effort to hand Tom Brady the championship?  The issue has at least been raised.


The league owned up to that one, but I've heard nothing from them on the egregious non-call in the Saints game.  The governor of Louisiana has weighed in, though.

Has anyone coined the hash tag #BoycottBowl yet?  Probably a good way to be banned from twitter.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Because allowing one team to cheat constitutes 'not being a factor' to you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet the Chiefs would be happy to play a "do over" game this Sunday, if the league had the slightest interest in getting the thing right.


A "do- over" would be an even worse idea. Nothing would be the same as it was at that moment. Players have more chance to rest and coaches to prepare. "hot players" may go cold and vice versa.  Do you resume play from the point of that call or start the whole  thing over?  Do all games get a "do over" if refs miss a call? Spend millions to replay less than two minutes (1:49) of the game?  Do people who had tickets to the original game get into the replay free? Play without a crowd (that could also impact the remaining time of the game)?  What sort of bad call would qualify for a replay?  That too would be a judgement call. 

If you want a replay, it needs to happen right away. 

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...erference-call




> NEW ORLEANS -- Saints head coach Sean Payton said the NFL's head of officials told him the officials "blew the call" by not penalizing the Los Angeles Rams for pass interference late in the fourth quarter of Sunday's NFC Championship Game.
> 
> And Payton said he and the team will "probably never get over it" after the Rams went on to win 26-23 in overtime.
> 
> "For a call like that not to be made, man, it's just hard to swallow. And then to get a phone call ..." Payton said, trailing off. He added: "We spoke initially, then I called to follow up. And the first thing [head of officials Alberto Riveron] said when I got on the phone -- 'We messed it up.'

----------


## acptulsa

I wonder what would happen if the Chiefs and Saints tried to have a good, old-fashioned exhibition game?

Would the NFL kick them out?  Would that be bad for those franchises?

----------


## euphemia

> Has anyone coined the hash tag #BoycottBowl yet?  Probably a good way to be banned from twitter.


I’m not sure we are going to watch, in any case.  Football games are so long. Plus, it will be my birthday, and I can think of many other things I would rather do.  We will probably follow the score and tune in if it looks like something worth watching.  I grew up in Southern California and don’t hate the Rams.  I seem to remember my brother playing with two little boys down the street whose dad was on the coaching staff then.  I couldn’t for the life of me remember their names.  I know their mom brought food when our mom died.

----------


## Anti Globalist

I most likely will watch the SB despite my hatred for the Patriots.  I just hope the commercials are good.  Last time I remember the SB commercials being good was back in 2013.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are the pats are paying for Gordons florida rehab . They must be planning on trying to bring him back . The most hated and ill repute team trying to bring back the leagues biggest pot scofflaw . Pretty funny .

----------


## oyarde

AF is going to hate this but sadly , Maroon 5 will not do an interview before superbowl performance .

----------


## H_H



----------


## oyarde

In about 53 weeks the XFL starts .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are dolphins already planning to scrap 2019 season and play a practice squad QB .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Mayfield should have won rookie of the year.  Guy took a team that was 0-16 last season and made them 7-8-1.  That's quite a big improvement.

----------


## oyarde

> Mayfield should have won rookie of the year.  Guy took a team that was 0-16 last season and made them 7-8-1.  That's quite a big improvement.


Seven win improvement over the previous yr is impressive .

----------


## oyarde

> Mayfield should have won rookie of the year.  Guy took a team that was 0-16 last season and made them 7-8-1.  That's quite a big improvement.


Colts coach finished third I think in coach voting .

----------


## euphemia

Too much estrogen for hubs tonight.  We’re watching, but a little bit behind so we don’t have to watch the feminist manifesto in 60 second commercial segments.  

Gladys Knight.  What a pro.

----------


## oyarde

I pulled a lot of strings to get Maroon 5 instead of Cardi B .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Boring game so far.  I was expecting both teams to have two TDs each by halftime.

----------


## H_H



----------


## H_H



----------


## Anti Globalist

Worst. Superbowl.  Ever.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Now that the Super Bowl is over, coaches from the two participating teams are available for possible new jobs.  Two got hired today. Cincinnati Bengals hired the Rams QB coach Zac Taylor for their head coach opening and the Dolphins picked up Patriots defensive coordinator Brian Flores to be their head coach.  That leaves no current head coaching vacancies. 

(Super Bowl viewership was the lowest since 2007- I didn't care for either team).

----------


## acptulsa

> (Super Bowl viewership was the lowest since 2007- I didn't care for either team).


The Saints and Chiefs really, really ought to have an exhibition game.

The NFL has no right to complain about one.  It wouldn't cost them anything.  They wouldn't even have to provide an officiating crew.  Please, NFL, don't provide the officiating crew!

Of course, they're probably afraid it'll get better ratings than their game did.

----------


## H_H

> The Saints and Chiefs really, really ought to have an exhibition game.
> 
> The NFL has no right to complain about one.  It wouldn't cost them anything.  They wouldn't even have to provide an officiating crew.  Please, NFL, don't provide the officiating crew!
> 
> Of course, they're probably afraid it'll get better ratings than their game did.


 I love the idea.

----------


## oyarde

> I love the idea.


I like it too .Seems like I remember in '70 after the Chiefs beat the Vikings in '69  they replayed again opening game of next season  . Vikings won 27 - 10 .

----------


## loveshiscountry

The bad call didn't help but the Saints had 60 minutes to win the game. One call didn't cost them the win so quit crying like a bunch of nancy boys. Rub some dirt in it and move on.

----------


## acptulsa

> The bad call didn't help but the Saints had 60 minutes to win the game. One call didn't cost them the win so quit crying like a bunch of nancy boys. Rub some dirt in it and move on.


Sure.  The Rams and the Patriots having sixteen men each--five with whistles and flags--was totally fair enough.  Surely real men could beat that.

It wasn't like the WWE at all.  Totally worth our time to watch.  We should have taken the Tournament of Cheaters completely seriously.  Watch what's put before you and like it, right?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Sure.  The Rams and the Patriots having sixteen men each--five with whistles and flags--was totally fair enough.  Surely real men could beat that.
> 
> It wasn't like the WWE at all.  Totally worth our time to watch.  We should have taken the Tournament of Cheaters completely seriously.  Watch what's put before you and like it, right?


No just quit crying like a pussy. That's my point.

----------


## gaazn

Bengals just hired Rams Quarterback Coach to be their head coach.  A big reason given that he is great at third-down play calling.  2 days after one of worst QB and third-down situation in Superbowl ever.  Beginning of young coach bubble.

----------


## H_H

> No just quit crying like a pussy. That's my point.


Ain't nobody crying.  Tulsa isn't even _complaining_.  He's just putting forward what would be a proactive and intelligent solution to a problem that occurred.

You, however, by the way, are complaining about his idea.  So... don't make me go there.  Just drop it.  Let it go already.  The past is the past, Tulsa's proposal is the future.  It's not going to happen, but it is a good idea and would be fun if it did.

----------


## specsaregood

> The Saints and Chiefs really, really ought to have an exhibition game.
> 
> The NFL has no right to complain about one.  It wouldn't cost them anything.  They wouldn't even have to provide an officiating crew.  Please, NFL, don't provide the officiating crew!
> 
> Of course, they're probably afraid it'll get better ratings than their game did.


Why would they bother?  The NFL system is a all commie like and share all the profits equally.  The owners really don't give much of a $#@! if their team wins.  Which if you think about it, kinda gives all the owners a reason to fix the results to end up with the most profitable pay out for all.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Ain't nobody crying.  Tulsa isn't even _complaining_.  He's just putting forward what would be a proactive and intelligent solution to a problem that occurred.
> 
> You, however, by the way, are complaining about his idea.  So... don't make me go there.  Just drop it.  Let it go already.  The past is the past, Tulsa's proposal is the future.  It's not going to happen, but it is a good idea and would be fun if it did.


Don't make you go there? lmao Go where ever the $#@! you want. Just quit whining. But the refs!!! wahhhhh

"A proactive and intelligent solution"??? It's not the future and it's idiotic. No one in their right mind is going to take a chance on a career threatening injury to play in an exhibition game. A game that would have to be okayed by the commish which he will never, ever okay.

----------


## Anti Globalist

The Superbowl next year is going to be played in the Dolphins stadium.  That pretty much confirms that the Dolphins won't be going far.  The NFL will ever allow a team to play the Superbowl in their own stadium and win.  As far as I'm aware that never happened before in NFL history.

----------


## H_H

> Don't make you go there? lmao Go where ever the $#@! you want. Just quit whining. But the refs!!! wahhhhh
> 
> "A proactive and intelligent solution"??? It's not the future and it's idiotic. No one in their right mind is going to take a chance on a career threatening injury to play in an exhibition game. A game that would have to be okayed by the commish which he will never, ever okay.


Wait, so are you now also accusing me of whining?  You are accusing both me and Tulsa of whining?  Just to be clear. I don’t want to mischaracterize if not. 

Feel free to clarify.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I thought it was a great game.  FINALLY, a little defense.  Wade Phillips would have been most valuable something if the offense could have done something.  

I was rooting for the Rams, but the best team won.  That's how it goes.  I tip my hat to New England.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> The bad call didn't help but the Saints had 60 minutes to win the game. One call didn't cost them the win so quit crying like a bunch of nancy boys. Rub some dirt in it and move on.


Yep.  Reminded me of the Duke-Wisconsin NCAA basketball title game a few years ago.  Duke's coach unduly influenced the refs with the talk about fouls.  I hate Duke, but the Badgers had their chances.  They lost.  That's life.



I seem to remember one or two bad calls going against the Rams in the Saints-Rams game. It usually evens out. It was a crappy call at the end, but that's the human element.  That's part of the game.  Saints lost and that's all there is to it.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Wait, so are you now also accusing me of whining?  You are accusing both me and Tulsa of whining?  Just to be clear. I don’t want to mischaracterize if not. 
> 
> Feel free to clarify.


If you want to talk about the game fine. If you want to talk about how your feelings are hurt, piss off.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Yep.  Reminded me of the Duke-Wisconsin NCAA basketball title game a few years ago.  Duke's coach unduly influenced the refs with the talk about fouls.  I hate Duke, but the Badgers had their chances.  They lost.  That's life.
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember one or two bad calls going against the Rams in the Saints-Rams game. It usually evens out. It was a crappy call at the end, but that's the human element.  That's part of the game.  Saints lost and that's all there is to it.


Agreed. $#@! happens and to blame it on one call is silly. Did it hurt them? Of course. Did it cost them the game? Of course not.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Possibly the worst call of all-time goes against the Cardinals.  1985 World Series, Game 6.

Cardinals still had their chance in game 6, but lost.  They lost game seven, 11-0.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Perspectives of two players on the blown 1985 World Series call:

Jamie Quirk of the winning Kansas City Royals:

_"Look," Quirk adds. "He was out. That was clear from the replay. But when the play happened, watching it with the naked eye, you kind of thought Todd Worrell was off the bag. We're sitting there in the dugout, yelling, 'Safe!' It wasn't as obvious as everyone thinks._



2nd baseman Tom Herr of the losing Cardinals:

_"Certainly I'm for getting the calls right, especially in something like a World Series game. I really think replay takes something away from the emotion of the game, though. There are no real arguments from the managers anymore. There's just quiet waiting for the replay. Don't you miss Lou Piniella ripping first base out of the ground and throwing into foul territory, or Earl Weaver offering to give his glasses to the umpire?
_


https://www.mlb.com/news/don-denking...ies/c-99040244

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are Stoops will be taking XFL coaching gig .

----------


## Anti Globalist

We all know Tom Brady is a systems quarterback.  Put him on any team without him being under the tutelage of Belichick.  He'd wouldn't have a single ring and if he did it'd be one ring at best.

----------


## oyarde

> The Superbowl next year is going to be played in the Dolphins stadium.  That pretty much confirms that the Dolphins won't be going far.  The NFL will ever allow a team to play the Superbowl in their own stadium and win.  As far as I'm aware that never happened before in NFL history.


The dolphins have already written off next yr and announced they do not intend to sign a starting QB  , so now we can wonder if thy are using a practice squad guy or just run all wildcat .

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are the new football league Sat night beat out the NBA ratings.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Cleveland Browns sign former Kansas City Cheifs RB Kareem Hunt.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Ravens trading Flaco to the Broncos for a mid-round pic.  Since Manning retired, Denver has only returned the same starting QB the next season once. They change coaches every couple of years as well (new one of those too).  How about getting an offensive line? Flaco is old and has nagging injuries.  He won't last long if you can't protect him (and has been below league average since winning the Super Bowl).  Broncos got lucky to sign Manning.  Other QB moves have been failures. 




> The Broncos have used four different starting quarterbacks over the last two seasons, missed the playoffs for the last three seasons and have no QB prospect they drafted on the roster. And Flacco has had back and hip troubles in recent seasons, so keeping Keenum is not off the table.


http://www.espn.com/blog/denver-bron...cos-need-at-qb

----------


## Anti Globalist

Joe Flacco gets traded to Denver Broncos.  This will be the key and vital move for the Broncos as they will go from 6-10 to 7-9.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Sudden Death can be exciting and lead to a quick result to a game but does the best team always win?  Often luck plays a part- a flip of the coin decides who gets the ball first. If they score a touchdown, game is over and the other team doesn't get a chance.  Kansas City is proposing a college- type rule where both teams get a shot in OT.   The new idea would guarantee both get a shot even if the first possession results in a touchdown. 

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...ms-get-ball-ot




> *Reid, Chiefs to propose both teams get ball in OT*
> 
> Thanks to coach Andy Reid and the Kansas City Chiefs, both teams may get a chance with the ball in overtime games next season.
> 
> Chiefs general manager Brett Veach told Pro Football Talk Live on Friday that Reid was developing a proposal that would provide each team an offensive possession in overtime.
> 
> The issue hits close to home for Reid and the Chiefs. They lost to the New England Patriots in overtime in the AFC Championship Game 37-31, with the Patriots winning the coin toss, receiving the kickoff and then driving for a touchdown.
> 
> The current overtime rule, which allows each team an offensive possession *as long as the first team to get the ball doesn't score a touchdown*, prevented quarterback Patrick Mahomes and the Chiefs' offense from getting on the field in the extra period.
> ...

----------


## Anti Globalist

Jason Witten is coming out of retirement.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos trading Case Keenum to Redskins. Cut safety Darian Stewart.  Both moves about money.  Denver needs lots of help and don't have a lot of money to play around with right now. Redskins' starting QB Alex Smith had a bad leg injury last year which got infected and might not even be able to play at all this coming year. They also have Colt McCoy. Under John Elway's management, Denver has changed coaching staff and QBs every year or two since Peyton Manning retired. This year is no different.  New QB, all new coaching staff. Again.

(trades can't be official until later this month).

----------


## TER

> Sudden Death can be exciting and lead to a quick result to a game but does the best team always win?  Often luck plays a part- a flip of the coin decides who gets the ball first. If they score a touchdown, game is over and the other team doesn't get a chance.  Kansas City is proposing a college- type rule where both teams get a shot in OT.   The new idea would guarantee both get a shot even if the first possession results in a touchdown. 
> 
> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...ms-get-ball-ot


I would MUCH rather prefer the way it is in college football, that each team gets a shot in OT, rather than sudden death.  We should post a poll...

----------


## Anti Globalist

Antonio Browns closing in on a deal with the Buffalo Bills.  So basically he just killed his own career.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Proposed alternative to conducting an onside kick: http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...ng-onside-kick




> *Instead of kicking off, the team would line up at its 35-yard line for what is in essence a fourth-and-15. If the team gains the 15 yards, it maintains possession. If not, the defense takes over.*
> 
> The NFL annually invites teams to propose rule changes, but the competition committee is charged with vetting and either endorsing or allowing them to stand on their own. Historically, owners defer substantial judgment to the committee, which is scheduled to meet later this month to finalize its recommendations for 2019.
> 
> *Votes from 24 owners are required to approve any rule changes.*





> Meanwhile, the Kansas City Chiefs followed through on their plans to propose that *each team be guaranteed a possession in overtime,* regardless of whether a touchdown is scored on the first possession. The Chiefs' proposal would also abolish overtime in the preseason and* eliminate the overtime coin toss. Instead, the team that won the pregame coin toss would choose whether it wanted to start overtime with the ball or on defense.*

----------


## oyarde

Raiders bring in new coach , Antonio Brown .

----------


## oyarde

Bears hiring ex Vikings coach Brad Childress .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Signing season opens today.  Lots going on.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Now that Antonio Brown is going to Oakland, I wonder where Leveon Bells will end up.

----------


## oyarde

> Now that Antonio Brown is going to Oakland, I wonder where Leveon Bells will end up.


If I owned the steelers I would have traded them to canada  .

----------


## oyarde

> Signing season opens today.  Lots going on.


Detroit leading in early spending looks like .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Browns are trading for Odell Beckham Jr.  Never thought in a million years he'd end up there.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos needing help on the offensive line signed a new right guard- but let two other starters (including their best- the center) leave (money) so a net loss of one so far on an already weak line. One step forwards, two steps back.

----------


## oyarde

Packers have offense problems so they made moves on defense . Good . I hope the lions overtake them and they are cellar dwellers . Bears got a RB . Go Vikings !

----------


## Anti Globalist

Browns will end up going 8-8 but it'll be the most exciting 8-8 ever.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Browns will end up going 8-8 but it'll be the most exciting 8-8 ever.


Supposedly picking up Odell Beckham Jr. Giving up a first round pick next year and a second round pick this year plus a player (safety Jabrill Peppers)

----------


## Anti Globalist

Le'veon Bell got signed by the Jets.  Imagine sitting out an entire year just so you can get signed by them.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Le'veon Bell got signed by the Jets.  Imagine sitting out an entire year just so you can get signed by them.


Not playing cost him nearly $15 million last year. Steelers had offered him $70 million over five years.  Jets are said to be offering $50- 60 million over four. Figuring in what he gave up last year, he will get about the same- to play for a lesser team.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Let me get this straight.

Bell doesn't want a 5 year/70 million dollar contract.

Then he proceeds to sit out an entire season while still in his prime and doesn't get paid 14 million.

Only to then get signed by the Jets where he'll make 52 million.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Let me get this straight.
> 
> Bell doesn't want a 5 year/70 million dollar contract.
> 
> Then he proceeds to sit out an entire season while still in his prime and doesn't get paid 14 million.
> 
> Only to then get signed by the Jets where he'll make 52 million.


Guess it was the principle of the thing. He really showed those Steelers, didn't he?

----------


## ghengis86

Tyreek Hill under investigation again
http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...-hill-underway

He beat and choked his pregnant girlfriend in college and got three years probabtion and the conviction set aside (or it was a suspended sentence, I forget). after completing it.   Rumor is that kids arm was broken, but police reports arent disclosing much and the prosecution was declined. 

What the heck is going on the KC players?

----------


## oyarde

> Le'veon Bell got signed by the Jets.  Imagine sitting out an entire year just so you can get signed by them.


Guy is a moron . I would have traded him to canada  for a few cases of beer .

----------


## oyarde

> Supposedly picking up Odell Beckham Jr. Giving up a first round pick next year and a second round pick this year plus a player (safety Jabrill Peppers)


I would not have traded a safety or any draft picks for odell but the giants just got better in a crappy division .

----------


## oyarde

Colts sign Funchess .

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins continue with commitment to write the upcoming season off and play this season just running wildcat by trading last qb on roster ( Tannehill ) . Local tryouts of the unemployed could begin soon .

----------


## ghengis86

> Dolphins continue with commitment to write the upcoming season off and play this season just running wildcat by trading last qb on roster ( Tannehill ) . Local tryouts of the unemployed could begin soon .


Theres got to be at least a MAC QB left at 13 for the fins...

----------


## ghengis86

> Colts sign Funchess .


Colts had $100 million to spend...where are they?

----------


## oyarde

> Colts had $100 million to spend...where are they?


The GM says they are going to use the money to sign existing players . They won 10 of last 12  to end the season and feel good about it .

----------


## Anti Globalist

With Tannehill going to the Jaguars, wonder what this means for Bortles.  Perhaps he gets traded to the Dolphins.

----------


## oyarde

> There’s got to be at least a MAC QB left at 13 for the fins...


At this point nobody believes the management there is competent enough to draft a QB just because they do not have one .

----------


## oyarde

AAF Memphis Express sign Johnny Manziel . Memphis needs a QB so

----------


## Anti Globalist

Being a part of the NFL, CFL, and the AAF.  Manziel is a legend.

----------


## oyarde

> Being a part of the NFL, CFL, and the AAF.  Manziel is a legend.


I am thinking if he can get two wins in the AAF as a starter he will have two in every league ?

----------


## oyarde

I think he is banned from the CFL

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I think he is banned from the CFL


The league officials said he violated the terms of his contract.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are dolphins will sign Fitzpatrick . It remains to be seen if they will play him at QB , maybe they have other plans .

----------


## oyarde

Colts sign LB Justin Houston to two yrs for 24 million .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Baltimore Ravens signed RG3.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Gronkowski retires.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Good move on Gronk to retire.  Needs to put his health first.  You can tell in interviews that there was something wrong with him.

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...-nfl-officials




> *Pass interference now reviewable by officials
> *
> PHOENIX -- NFL owners have approved a massive philosophical expansion of its replay review system, bowing to pressure from coaches and fans who were outraged by a missed pass interference call in the NFC Championship Game.
> 
> For one year only, pass interference -- both offensive and defensive -- will be reviewable, the first penalties and judgment calls ever to be added to the list of approved reviews. Moreover, coaches will be able to challenge non-calls for pass interference. The replay booth, in conjunction with the league's officiating office in New York, will initiate those challenges in the final two minutes of each half.
> 
> The vote for the replay review changes among owners was 31-1, according to competition committee chairman Rich McKay.
> 
> Meanwhile, owners made two expected votes earlier Tuesday. They made permanent the 2018 changes to the kickoff rule, which had been made on a one-year trial basis, citing studies that showed the new rule improved player safety.
> ...

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## oyarde

Vikings sign first round pick . Hopefully that O line is going to improve.

----------


## oyarde

RIP . Packers former player Bart Starr passes away at 85 . His career with the Packers started in 1956 with a salary of 6500.00 with 1K of it up front . Packers were tipped off about Starr's potential by the alabama basketball coach . Starr was one of the leading punters in the nation in his sophmore year of college when he also played safety as well as QB .

----------


## oyarde

My closest neighbor growing up was the starting safety on my High School team and last on the Receiver depth chart ( like we would prefer to get someone out of the stands ) , I was the one with the great hands .We were lifelong friends , he just recently passed away three years ago or so .  Sometimes I would  have to contend with him wearing a Bart Starr jersey when we would get together and drink and watch the Vikings - Packers games .

----------

